# Was hällt euch bei WoW?



## Orentil (9. August 2009)

wie der name schon sagt möchte ich von euch wissen was euch an wow gefällt bzw was euch dazu bringt weiterhin wow zu spielen.
Gilde?,Freunde?,gameplay? alles was euch einfällt.
Denn,wie mir aufgefallen ist gibt es immer viele die sich beschweren aber es gibt ja anscheinent immer noch leute die wow spielen ^^ oder wieder damit anfangen,wie mich^^.
also dann postet mal fleisig.

ich mach dann auch gleich den anfang: ich hab wieder angefangen weil ich 1. nen acc bekommen hab den mir n freund hinterlassen hatt.
2.weil mich wow einfach immer wieder mit irgendwas überraschen kann,will sagen es gibt immer was zu machen irgendwas is eben immer.
 und nun ihr. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg Orentil


----------



## Aiiitm (9. August 2009)

nichts


----------



## Elmurda (9. August 2009)

Freunde, die aber nun auch aufgehört haben, also ist auch ende für mich.


----------



## Slyer1406 (9. August 2009)

die wartezeit bis aion erscheint 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AGrand (9. August 2009)

Sag uns ein Spiel was mithalten kann =P

Sonst Freunde, Gilde


----------



## Haggelo (9. August 2009)

das frag ich mich auch gerade


auf sig  zeig


----------



## Lethior (9. August 2009)

Da sich meine Gilde aufgelöst hat nichts mehr.


----------



## Ollimua (9. August 2009)

Was mich bei WoW hält.. mhh keine Ahnung. Wohl einfach die bekämpfung der Langeweile.


----------



## Bexor (9. August 2009)

Rechtschreibfehler.


----------



## Prättcha (9. August 2009)

Ich kenne bislang kein anderes Spiel, das Game-Technisch mit WoW mithalten kann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich zocke gelegentlich noch andere Fantasy-RPGs, jedoch bleibe ich nachher bei WoW. Im übrigen macht mir das Twinken am meisten Spass.


----------



## imbaaapala (9. August 2009)

Richtig, wenn man die gleiche Zeit ohne WoW am PC verbringt die man auch mit WoW "vertan" hätte, merkt man das es einfach keinen Ersatz gibt, außer teure "Blockbuster" Spiele für 50 Euro, die halten meist aber auch nicht lange...

Mich hält einfach, wie gesagt keine Auswahl, und immer wieder was Neues


----------



## Tsathoggua (9. August 2009)

Ich wart nurnoch auf Aion, wenn das wieder son Reinfall wird wie AoC oder WAR hör ich ganz mit Onlinespielen auf.


----------



## Ykon (9. August 2009)

Gameplay? Neeee, ganz bestimmt nicht mehr.
Gilde? Ein bisschen.
Freunde? Ja.

Wenn meine Freunde nicht spielen würden, wäre für mich auch Schluss. Naja, hoffentlich wird Aion was.


----------



## RaktasderHunter^^ (9. August 2009)

Die Veränderung die WoW mit bringt is geil und hält mich - ich mein es gibt ja immer die die motzten etc aber irgentwann haben die geile Zeiten und kriegen ihren Willen - aber dann motzten die anderen ... (so viel dazu).
Gilde hält mich eig wenig - nur Freunde, und der Spiel Spaß, mir is es egal ob ich mit meinem Jäger als PvPler dauernt auf die Fresse bekommme etc - Fun is all. ( .... )
PvE is zwar lame aber das macht auch noch Spaß ^^


----------



## Graustar (9. August 2009)

Freunde haben aufgehört, der Patch ist Bullshit, nichts neues, immer der selbe Scheiß. 
Ich war auch süchtig!!!
Spiele seid zwei Tagen Poker, da hab ich mehr davon und hab WOW bis jetzt nicht vermisst.

Zwei Tage ohne den Mist und das Wetter passt auch.


----------



## Synus (9. August 2009)

-Nette Leute mit denen man Spass haben kann.
-Die unglaubliche Vielfältigkeit seine Zeit zu vertreiben.
-Neue Dinge wie Patches.


----------



## 2boon4you (9. August 2009)

Zum Glück nichts mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Psychomantis87 (9. August 2009)

Will sehn wie man ein spiel zu tode patchen kann.....


----------



## Faei (9. August 2009)

naja weiss nicht so genau was aber is hat gut gegen langeweile 

Gilde nicht wirklich nur ein paar leute 
Freunde haben die meisten server gewechselt also auch nicht mehr 
Eigentlich nur das es kein spiel gibt was wirklich mithalten kann und jetzt sagt nicht aion oder warhammer weil sie nicht mithalten können


----------



## Audi_The_Best (9. August 2009)

Ich achte schon gar nicht mehr darauf,wenn ich den PC starte und WoW anschalte,es gehört für mich einach dazu eine gewisse,lange Zeit am Tag es zu spielen,die Daylies zu erledigen,abends ein paar Inis/Raids zu machen.

Andere Spiele spielt man mal durch oder halten einen nur bedingt bei der Stange,bei WoW wird mir einfach nie langweilig,schon wegen den ganzen Erfolgen hat man immer was zu tun!
Wenn bei mir mal das Internet ausfällt hinterlässt es auf jeden Fall eine rieseige Lücke die kaum zu schliessen ist.


----------



## Monja (9. August 2009)

1. dass es immer was zu tun gibt
2. freunde,gilde,raid 
3. müll im tv ^^
4. meine 3.478 twinks die noch gelevelt und ausgestattet werden müssen^^


----------



## BlizzLord (9. August 2009)

> Spiele seid zwei Tagen Poker, da hab ich mehr davon und hab WOW bis jetzt nicht vermisst.



Yeah Glücksspiel wo man seine Existenz verlieren kann > WoW wo man 13Euro im Monat verliert :>

hat man echt mehr von!
(Vorraussetzung ist natürlich Um Geld spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## wildrazor09 (9. August 2009)

aion wird wie aoc


----------



## Wikingerjack (9. August 2009)

Naja ich finde WoW noch immer spaßig. Solangs das bleibt kanns mir wayne sein.
pvp ist superspaßig und raiden auch.
Von wegen der Content is zu easy etc, ich persönlich habenoch nie Ulduar von innen gesehen (aber wer weiß, vllt heute nacht ja anders 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Also mr gehen diese "zu leichter content" rufe am allerwertesten vorbei.

Back to Topic Was mich bei WoW hält?
Spielspaß und Freunde. Und zwar Spielspaß>Freunde und nicht anders.


----------



## skap (9. August 2009)

Die Community die mich mit solchen Threads bei Laune hält .p


----------



## Graustar (9. August 2009)

Synus schrieb:


> -Nette Leute mit denen man Spass haben kann.
> -Die unglaubliche Vielfältigkeit seine Zeit zu vertreiben.
> -Neue Dinge wie Patches.




Welche Vielfältigkeit???
Das du jeden Tag die selben Dailys machst um irgend welche Rezepte zu erlernen. Einen Twink nach den anderen hoch ziehen weil es ja jetzt so einfach ist. Leute geht nach draussen, es ist Sommer. Ich war auch so einer der Deppen, der jede freie Min vor dem Spiel saß, der jeden Tag seine Dailys machte. Ich weiß wovon ich rede. Aber den Weg den Blizz jetzt einschlägt, nein danke. Und ich hab kein anderes MMO in Sicht. 

Meine Meinung, sry 
aber es ist einfach nur noch Schrott


----------



## Graustar (9. August 2009)

Audi_The_Best schrieb:


> Wenn bei mir mal das Internet ausfällt hinterlässt es auf jeden Fall eine rieseige Lücke die kaum zu schliessen ist.



Mach mal das Fenster auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ascalonier (9. August 2009)

Es kommen immer neue Spieler ins WoW ( Beute fürs PvP )


----------



## Spankey (9. August 2009)

Hält schreibt man mit einem L!!!

Der Spass am Spiel hält mich bei WoW.
Andere "kostenlose" MMORPG erreichen bislang nicht das WoW-Niveau.


----------



## e!ht (9. August 2009)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Yeah Glücksspiel wo man seine Existenz verlieren kann > WoW wo man 13Euro im Monat verliert :>
> 
> hat man echt mehr von!
> (Vorraussetzung ist natürlich Um Geld spielen
> ...



ahh ja beim pokern verliert mans eine existenz... bei wow nicht? ach stimmt... du tauscht ja deine existenz mit der deines super ololol mega ultra char der voller epixxx ist
genau und da du nur getauscht hast verliert man sie ja nicht stimmt....


----------



## Grotuk (9. August 2009)

Abwechslung, Zugänglichkeit und Herrausforderung. Und natürlich sich ärgern bzw. andere ärgern ^^


----------



## July (9. August 2009)

mich hält WOW genau noch solang bis endlich FF14 online rauskommt und ich bequem an meiner PS3 am fetten tv spielen kann, ich hab auch FF11 gespielt, aber da komm ich nimmer rein, dauert zu lang um wieder alles zu haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shamypower (9. August 2009)

Slyer1406 schrieb:


> die wartezeit bis aion erscheint
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Mit Aion könnt ihr euch auch anscheißen^^ Neues Spiel...noch nicht Balanced...ich freu mich schon auf die kommenden Aion Threads 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und btw sind die Animationen übertrieben lächerlich. Beispielsweise bei dem Krieger in Aion, wenn der zuhaut dann funkelt und blitzt es aufm Bildschirm. So stellt man sich nen Krieger vor. Nicht solche Luschen wie bei WoW, wo nix übertrieben abartig glänz /ironie off
Und das PvP System von Aion ist auch der Brüller^^

Naja ich bleib bei WoW weils keine bessere Alternative gibt und weil ich dort RL Kumpels habe.


----------



## Byakko (9. August 2009)

Mich hält einfach das Spiel bei der Stange. Das Gameplay, die Story und die Sammelleidenschaft.

Das einzige was mich immer wieder zum nachdenken bewegt ist die Community ins besondere die Leute die hier im Forum rumhängen obwohl sie das Spiel """Schade""" finden und eigentlich eh schon aufgehört haben zu spielen. Wenn Ihr nicht mehr spielt, dann geht einfach in Frieden und laßt auch den Rest der Community in eben diesen!


----------



## Ascalonier (9. August 2009)

wildrazor09 schrieb:


> aion wird wie aoc



jeb, weg mit den Dreck


----------



## Gerhard S (9. August 2009)

Slyer1406 schrieb:


> die wartezeit bis aion erscheint
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




so isses  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## floppydrive (9. August 2009)

Ich muss ja für irgendwas meine Bots nutzen oder?


----------



## Laxera (9. August 2009)

Slyer1406 schrieb:


> die wartezeit bis aion erscheint
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



1. das (bin schon gespannt drauf - genau wie auf Star Wars: The old Republic (wobei mich das fast noch mehr als aion reizt da es a) von bioware ist (die haben schon KOTOR I und II gemacht und beides waren hammer offline rollenspiele im star wars universum, die nicht nur von der star wars lizenz gelebt haben, sondern echt mal geil waren) und b) eben star wars ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

....naja mal sehen, werde mir Aion auf jeden fall zu legen (denke ich jetzt mal) vor allem da mir WOW iwi im moment bist oberkannte-unterlippe steht (d.h. ich kann es nimmer sehen, da es obwohl coll doch immer das selbe ist: lvln, geld verdienen, raiden und sich dann um loot streiten, dann hammer noch das PVP indem manche klassen mal so echt opfer sind (ja das ist eine meinung - und deshalb sicher nicht objektiv) z.B. magier (werden von fast allem gebashed....) und manche in händen von guten spielern nicht tot zu kriegen sind wie z.B. paladin oder druide...

2. was mich doch iwi noch ein wenig an wow bindet: 

a) gilde (hab meinen eigenen "verein" und bin da eben cheffe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


b) freunde (wobei die jetzt auch alle gehen - ziel wahrsch. aion 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und später dann vll auch SWTOR 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


c) meine charas (2x 80er (mage und priesterin), 1x 76 Jägerin, 1x 75 Druidin....und rest halt kleinere charas aber die haben halt doch mega viel zeit verschlungen und so, weshalb ich sie wirklich nicht gerne aufgebe - aber wenn ich gucke wie oft ich die letzten 4 wochen online war (ca. 4 h - und das für nen typen der normal wenn nix anderes zu tun ist 24/7 spielt (naja fast - schlafen und essen muss auch ich)...und ja ich war und bin doch ein extremer zocker, aber wenn der spass nachlässt gibt sich das - brauche also "neuen stoff" so zu sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


d) bekannte (die ich aus wow so kenne...zum teil seit dem ich spiele (3 jahre ca.)...
e) das erreichte (erfolge, mounts, ausrüstung....- wobei gerade das ein teil dessen ist, das ich davon weg will: ausrüstungs und DPS geilheit (es ist nimmer schön wenn man für nen 10er Ulduar Raid 2,5 k DPS fahren soll (als schattenspriester) oder sogar mehr...ich meine ich mag geile ausrüstung und sicher sollte sie nicht jeder casual haben (wobei ich eben jenes nicht bin - kein casual also) aber es sollte auch nicht für die die wirklich viel spielen fast unmöglich sein, alles gesehen zu haben und items und so zu kriegen (währe z.B. dafür das für jeden im raid in jedem boss ein teil drin ist, sodass man z.B. sein T-Set nach einem run voll hat und evtl. nur nochmal rein muss um es auf zu werden oder so) dann ist wow ab und an echt zu ARBEIT verkommen...ich meine ich will SPASS und nicht arbeiten, wenn ich spiele (farmen macht keinen spass, tagesquests meist auch nicht, alte quest wegen geld machen und lvl ist auch nicht gerade fun puur....)
f) die spielwelt (mag das warcraft universum - auch wenn es zum teil verhunzt wurde um wow zu ermöglichen (blutelfen bei der horde? - nein nein nein....die gehören zur alli...))
g) blizzard (mag die firma - ist eine der wenigen die die letzten 10 jahre konstant recht gute games gemacht hat (die meinsten anderen hat sich ja EA einverleibt um dann die marken billiger weiter zu produzieren (z.B. WESTWOOD - um dann Generals zu machen im command and conquer universum, ein spiel das nur der starke markenname aus dem strategie einheitsbrei abhob...wie gut das die zum teil geschnallt haben das es so nicht geht (die nächsten CC teile waren doch wieder sehr gut - bis auf AR3...scheiß CO-Commander mist als wenn ein 2 spieler single player nicht einfacher zun integrieren gewesen währe...))
...

weiß im moment nix mehr, möchte nur noch sagen das wow seine darseinsberechtigung hat (ist ja das game das MMOs wirklich nach vorn gebracht hat), von dem viele kopieren, nur machen die meisten doch ein paar sachen besser (nur war bei diesen games nie wirklich was für mich dabei...LOTRO klingt toll, aber ich lese lord of the rings lieber und spiele es nicht...WAR ist mir zu PVP lastig (ausserdem kenne ich die welt nicht wirklich - also das universum halt)...age of conan? naja bugs und negative kritiken sagen schon alles ausserdem, wieder, falsche welt für mich...Runes of Magic? keine vorteile ohne zahlen, also warun nen clone spielen für den ich dann doch für den spass trotzdem zahlen muss....habe ich was vergessen? hoffe doch nicht? (ach ja, ich liste nur die bekannteren games auf, gibt noch ein paar mehr, aber die sind nicht wirlich wichtig)

mfg LAX


----------



## Zhiala (9. August 2009)

ich bleib dabei weil es mir noch immer Spass macht. 

Wenn ich auf den einen Char keine lust mehr hab spiele ich einen meiner Twinks, wenn mir Dailies zum Hals raus hängen geh ich in die alte Welt und queste da irgendwo. Ich hab jedes Handwerk und alle Sammelberufe mit meinen Chars, das verschlingt auch seine Zeit.

Manchmal geh ich raiden aber mein bisheriger Main war immer nur Tank und das macht gerade keinen Spass, jetzt ist ein DD und ein Heiler auf 80 und brauchen Equip aus den Heros. Die Gilde in der etwa die Hälfte meiner Chars sind ist sehr nett und hat kein Problem damit das ich ständig wechsle^^

vermutlich werd ich ne längere pause einlegen wenn Dragon Age kommt, bin schon bei Baldur's Gate wochenlang unterwegs gewesen und hab seitdem selten soviel Spass an einem Spiel gehabt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FuZZy// Kazîl (9. August 2009)

ich würd sagen ich zock nurnoch aus gewohnheit wow. weil man halt irgentwie jeden tag am zocken war.


----------



## Graustar (9. August 2009)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Yeah Glücksspiel wo man seine Existenz verlieren kann > WoW wo man 13Euro im Monat verliert :>




WOW 
-Familie weg
-Freunde weg
-13€ im Monat weg
-Soziale Bindung weg

Könnte die Liste ewig weiter führen, da ich von mir selber sprech.

Online Poker
-3 mal 1k Punkte pro Std bzw das was man erspielt hat. 
-also null Kosten und dumm Spamen kann man da auch ohne Handels Channel


----------



## SunnGodd (9. August 2009)

*wartet auf SWTOR und vor allem D3*

so long..


----------



## Feremus (9. August 2009)

mich leider nicht mehr .... ich hette mir gewünscht das man irgend eine einzigartigkeit in wow erreichen kann die einem was nützt in richtung legendäre waffen oder sowas in der art . der eine legend kolben in ulduar ist doch bock mist. wow felht es an mystick . alles ist so rutiniert geworden ....


----------



## Nimby (9. August 2009)

1. ich hinterfrage nicht den sinn von jedem patch
2. irgendwie macht es immernoch spaß (jaa es macht spaß,wunder euch nur!)
3. ich bin tolerant und nicht so kniterig wie die meisten hier xD


----------



## unforgotten (9. August 2009)

das einzige was mich bei wow noch hält ist das es keine passende alternative gibt... noch nicht.
wow ist ziemlich runter gekommen... zwar ganz nette ideen in den neuen patch/adons aber die community (ingame) hat stark nachgelassen, von 
den ständigen klassenänderungen und den idi****-klassen pala und dk mal gar nicht zu sprechen.
blizz hat wow zu tote gepatcht ... ich werde wohl maximal noch bis ende des jahres weiterspielen und schluß... neues adon interessiert mich nicht mehr,
da kommt sicher wieder ne de**en-imba-klasse und alles wird noch mehr auf kiddies (hier ist das geistige alter gemeint) ausgelegt.


----------



## Graustar (9. August 2009)

unforgotten schrieb:


> das einzige was mich bei wow noch hält ist das es keine passende alternative gibt... noch nicht.



RL
und seid ich das wieder hab denk ich mir auch das es dazu auch keine Alternative gibt.


----------



## Cracs (9. August 2009)

Mich hält der Spass an WoW.

Wenn SgW evt mal kommt werd ich das mal probieren (rieseger Sg fan).

und nunja durch WoW spielen verliert man kein Rl wenn man sich einigermassen unter Kontrolle hat.

Im Endeffekt können alle Tätigkeiten süchtig machen sogar arbeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Laxera (9. August 2009)

wildrazor09 schrieb:


> aion wird wie aoc



glaub ich nicht (steinigt den UNGLÄUBIGEN 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^



naja ich hab noch einen grund gefunden warum ich von wow weg will:

RUF GEFARME etc. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



naja dann war noch ein game das ich nach wow spielen werde: D3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg LAX


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (9. August 2009)

Slyer1406 schrieb:


> die wartezeit bis aion erscheint
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



das^^
freunde und nen neu angefangen 60er char den ich nu equip 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

^^


----------



## Valthorian1011 (9. August 2009)

-Die unendliche Welt
-Der Spaß am raiden
-Freunde
-Gilde



Graustar schrieb:


> RL
> und seid ich das wieder hab denk ich mir auch das es dazu auch keine Alternative gibt.


-Was machst Du in einem WoW-Forum?
-Kauf dir bitte einen Duden
-Besuch nebenbei noch die Seite http://www.seitseid.de/


----------



## Myce (9. August 2009)

Das dass Spiel scheinbar kein Ende hat und immer wieder was neues kommt. Blizzards hat das durch die Hardmodes ganz clever gelöst. 
Muss nur immer für Nachschub gesorgt werden, sich durch Extravaganz von der Konkurenz abheben, damit die Leute nicht abhauen.


----------



## Graustar (9. August 2009)

Valthorian1011 schrieb:


> -Die unendliche Welt
> -Der Spaß am raiden
> -Freunde
> -Gilde
> ...


-Die unendliche Welt - du meinst die auf welcher du wandelst? Oder deine Pixel Welt?
-Der Spaß am raiden - gibt es seit BC nicht mehr, ich denk eher du meinst farmen für die Twinks
-Freunde - gibt es auch ohne TS
-Gilde - sowas wie Familie?

-Kauf dir bitte einen Duden - keine Ahnung wofür


----------



## Xsender (9. August 2009)

hmm hab auch aufgehört aber weider angefangen würde mal sagen mir persönlich macht es einfach nur spaß
hab auch schon viele andere spiele gezockt aber ich fand bis jetz wow einfach von diesen mmo´s am besten


----------



## Bllademaster (9. August 2009)

also immo hält mich in wow der neue patch (war iwi klar oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) ich farme immo das neue mount der horde (horde ftw!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) tjoa und sonst wart ich nur drauf entweder diablo 3 oder ff14 zu zocken (wers net kennt hier link zu ff 14 http://eu.finalfantasyxiv.com/de/)


----------



## Cracs (9. August 2009)

Graustar an dem was er geschrieben hat ist jawohl nix falsch zu verstehen... jeder soll seine Meinung kundtun können dafür sind Foren ja auch da.

wenn du soviel Rl hast nutze dies bitte auch.. (Und nein im Forum rumgammeln ist kein Rl)


----------



## Logont@der Mithrillorden (9. August 2009)

mich hält es immernoch an wow, weil ich einfach keine passendere möglichkeit finde, etwas mit meiner zeit zu machen


----------



## lazybone747 (9. August 2009)

nix mehr


----------



## Bllademaster (9. August 2009)

also immo hält mich in wow der neue patch (war iwi klar oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) ich farme immo das neue mount der horde (horde ftw!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) tjoa und sonst wart ich nur drauf entweder diablo 3 oder ff14 zu zocken (wers net kennt hier link zu ff 14 http://eu.finalfantasyxiv.com/de/ )
hier is richtiger link sry für doppelposting


----------



## Thedynamike (9. August 2009)

Bin ich der einzige, der das Spiel spielt, weils ihm spaß macht?
Ich mein, ich spiel nur PvE, d.h. 2x Raiden, weil mir das Gruppenspiel mit 25 Leuten Spaß macht und es in dem Stil sonst in keinem anderen Spiel vorkommt. (Okay, AoC hat da ordentlich nachgezogen, aber Comic is mir doch lieber als purer Realismus)


----------



## HappyChaos (9. August 2009)

Graustar schrieb:


> RL
> und seid ich das wieder hab denk ich mir auch das es dazu auch keine Alternative gibt.


Bist du jetzt Gott,weil du mit WoW aufgehört hast?


----------



## Emen (10. August 2009)

mh 

meine / unser Raidbündniss
Hardmoderuns


Mal gucken was bei Aion Release passiert.


----------



## Streetwarri (10. August 2009)

pvp  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Húskie (10. August 2009)

Ich warte nur noch auf Arthas und dann gibs ein THXKKBYE! von mir


----------



## shortyr (10. August 2009)

ot: @Graustar, Nur weil du es nicht geschafft hast irgendwelche Erfolge, in WoW und wahrscheinlich auch Beruflich, einzufahren, mußt du nicht den Rest der Welt mit deiner schlechten Laune behelligen.


----------



## Graustar (10. August 2009)

HappyChaos schrieb:


> Bist du jetzt Gott,weil du mit WoW aufgehört hast?



Und du ein Spast nur weil du in jeden Tread jetzt einen dummen Kommentar auf mich abgeben mußt?


----------



## Lefrondon (10. August 2009)

Graustar schrieb:


> WOW
> -Familie weg
> -Freunde weg
> -13&#8364; im Monat weg
> ...


Wenn du soviel WoW spielst, das


> -Familie weg
> -Freunde weg
> -13&#8364; im Monat weg
> -Soziale Bindung weg


eintritt
bist du arm. Einfach nur arm. 
(offtopic ende)

btt:
Raiden. Die bosskämpfe sind für einen Casual wie mich herausfordend und spannend, macht spaß ;-)
Und die vielen Bekannten. Auf meinem Server gibts so wenig Allis, da kennt jeder jeden =)


----------



## shamypower (10. August 2009)

Boa das ganze rumgequatsche mit RL... Jeder Spieler spielt in seinem RL. Also ich sitze gerade im RL am Schreibtisch und spiel WoW. Keine Ahnung wie man das ohne Reallife sonst machen könnte^^


----------



## Graustar (10. August 2009)

shortyr schrieb:


> ot: Nur weil du es nicht geschafft hast irgendwelche Erfolge, in WoW und wahrscheinlich auch Beruflich, einzufahren, mußt du nicht den Rest der Welt mit deiner schlechten Laune behelligen.



Erfolge hatte ich in WOW genug. Und wofür? Um in Dalaran mit dem Proto zu posen. Oder in der Hoffnung das jemand im Arsenal meine Punkte anschaut. Geil


----------



## Lethior (10. August 2009)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch Graustar,dass du es geschafft hast mit WoW aufzuhören.Wie du ja geschrieben hast hattest du definitiv ein Problem und es ist schön,dass du dich darüber hinwegsetzten konntest.Das ist allerdings noch kein Grund,Leute die weiterhin WoW spielen zu beleidigen und ihnen deinen Willen aufzuzwingen.


----------



## Cracs (10. August 2009)

Graustar schrieb:


> Erfolge hatte ich in WOW genug. Und wofür? Um in Dalaran mit dem Proto zu posen. Oder in der Hoffnung das jemand im Arsenal meine Punkte anschaut. Geil



Spiele werden gespielt weil man Erfolge für sich verbuchen kann.
Oder würdest du ein Spiel spielen wo man den ganzen Tag sich selber beim verlieren zuschauen kann?


----------



## JacobyVII (10. August 2009)

was mich an wow hält? die langeweile, die ich im mom sonnst hätte, weil ein großteil meines freundekreises auf urlaub ist...und zusätzlich noch ein hobby, das ich falls ich zuhause bin ausführen kann während ich auf aion warte


----------



## Warp16 (10. August 2009)

Eindeutig Gilde.
Superfreundliche Leute , beste gilde in der ich je war bisher^^
wenn ich die net hätt würd ich zwar och spieln aber aufnem andren server und seltener


----------



## Graustar (10. August 2009)

Lethior schrieb:


> Das ist allerdings noch kein Grund,Leute die weiterhin WoW spielen zu beleidigen und ihnen deinen Willen aufzuzwingen.



Sry das hab ich in keinster Weise vor gehabt, bzw hab ich auch niemanden Beleidigt. Ich red nur von mir. Und Sonne auf der Haut ist was Geiles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XSlayerX (10. August 2009)

Seit ich mir 



Spoiler



Prototype


 von Steam geladen habe, hat es mich von WoW verschlagen ich meine das Spiel ist einfach geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Storytechnisch besser als WoW ( nicht Warcraft III das hatte noch was)
Aber auch das Gameplay oben genannten Spieles ist einfach genial und hat mich davon überzeugt das es auch gute Offline-Spiele gibt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

btw: warum der Spoiler ich mache halt nicht gerne Schleichwerbung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ja war bissel OT aber mich hat das twinken bzw. das raiden in BC an WoW gehalten, jetzt ist alles zuuu einfach jaja jetzt kommen die Leute mit eh alder haste hardmodes schon? Nein aber YoggSaron war bei mir down und das hat mir greicht denn mich interessiert das Feeling wenn man den Boss zum ersten mal down hat aber wenn YoggSaron nach 2 1/2 Wochen liegt dann ist das doch recht mager da hatte man für MH und BT wohl einen ticken länger gebraucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HappyChaos (10. August 2009)

Graustar schrieb:


> Und du ein Spast nur weil du in jeden Tread jetzt einen dummen Kommentar auf mich abgeben mußt?


In jedem Thread?Wie war das im anderen noch mal,von wegen Pixeln etc.?
Aber anscheinend,wie andere sagen,wenig geschafft in WoW und das muss er nun der kompletten Welt zeigen,naja nice.

Ach ja,was mich an WoW hält,naja...PvP und PvE,aber wie bereits jemand sagte,wirds bei mir wohl auch heißen ab Arthas thx und bb.


----------



## Mofeist (10. August 2009)

Raiden
die hoffnung das raiden wieder wird wie früher (ja wirds nicht mehr ich weis)
die hoffnung das PvP wieder besser wird (seit 3.2 völllig zerstört)
gewohnheit und bekämpfung von langeweile


----------



## M0tti (10. August 2009)

an WoW hält mich, dass ich erst vor kurzem erst lvl 80 geworden bin und nun endlich richtig raiden kann und PvP machen kann und Daylies machen kann usw (:

Außerdem spielten einige Kumpels von mir noch WoW.


----------



## shortyr (10. August 2009)

Graustar schrieb:


> Erfolge hatte ich in WOW genug. Und wofür? Um in Dalaran mit dem Proto zu posen. Oder in der Hoffnung das jemand im Arsenal meine Punkte anschaut. Geil



Guck auch mal über den Tellerrand. Man kann auch Erfolg erreichen, die nicht mit einer Meldung und Punkte belohnt werden. Naja, da du ja auf steigende Zahlen stehst, incrementierst du ja gemütlich deinen Beitragszähler. Wo ist da der Unterschied zum Dalaranposen?


----------



## Graustar (10. August 2009)

shortyr schrieb:


> Naja, da du ja auf steigende Zahlen stehst, incrementierst du ja gemütlich deinen Beitragszähler. Wo ist da der Unterschied zum Dalaranposen?




Danke, darauf hatte ich gar nicht geachtet.
/push


----------



## Zodttd (10. August 2009)

meine sucht nach wow bindet mich an das spiel.


----------



## Chfkoch (10. August 2009)

Einfach just4fun und n paar freunde spielens auch...


----------



## Seydo (10. August 2009)

Das gleiche was mich auch seit nem halben jahr Oblivion (mit ner playtime von um die 200 stunden) und seit 3 monaten sacred 2 zocken lässt, der spaß, habi ch den nicht mehr hör ich auf.

Ich muss aber auch sagen ich bin keiner der über irgend eine änderung großartig meckert, das einzigste was mich stört ist Arena, ich mach einfach kein Arena und damit ist gut, mir reicht das PvP equipt das ich über ehre und abzeichen / Splitter kriege und damit macht mir pvp auch genug spaß und auf der Blizzcon wird ja das wertungsystem für die BG vorgestellt, ab dann kann ich auch wieder equipt kriegen und spätestens dann hab ich nichts was mich an wow stört...auser die heulende Community aber mit denen die heulen muss man sich ja nicht abgeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Apostasy (10. August 2009)

Also so wie ich das sehe, zahlt die hälfte von euch 13 euro pro monat um zu chatten? Das kann man billiger haben, chattools gibt es sogar gratis ;D
Ich verstehe einfach nicht, wie man so treudoof zu einem spiel halten kann, wenn es mittlerweile genug hochkarätige alternativen gibt...


----------



## Keltulas (10. August 2009)

puuuh, was mich bei wow hält? ich würd sagen das einzige was mich da noch hält sind die typen die Aion entwickeln die sollen sich mal ein bisschen beeilen!


----------



## seppix@seppix (10. August 2009)

Seydo schrieb:


> Das gleiche was mich auch seit nem halben jahr Oblivion (mit ner playtime von um die 200 stunden) und seit 3 monaten sacred 2 zocken lässt, der spaß, habi ch den nicht mehr hör ich auf.
> 
> Ich muss aber auch sagen ich bin keiner der über irgend eine änderung großartig meckert, das einzigste was mich stört ist Arena, ich mach einfach kein Arena und damit ist gut, mir reicht das PvP equipt das ich über ehre und abzeichen / Splitter kriege und damit macht mir pvp auch genug spaß und auf der Blizzcon wird ja das wertungsystem für die BG vorgestellt, ab dann kann ich auch wieder equipt kriegen und spätestens dann hab ich nichts was mich an wow stört...auser die heulende Community aber mit denen die heulen muss man sich ja nicht abgeben
> 
> ...



Ich kenn das mit Oblivion^^ ist bei mir momentan mit Fallout 3 so.
Man zockts halt mal zwichendurch wenn man Langweile hat , und wenn es nur ne Stunde ist.


----------



## Teiler (10. August 2009)

AGrand schrieb:


> Sag uns ein Spiel was mithalten kann =P
> 
> Sonst Freunde, Gilde



+++ 

kein spiel was mithalten kann... naja evtl hdro aber da muss ich mir erst das addon holen damits spannend wird.. ma schaun..

wow is so ziemlich das kompletteste spiel das es gibt


----------



## Lethior (10. August 2009)

Apostasy schrieb:


> Ich verstehe einfach nicht, wie man so treudoof zu einem spiel halten kann, wenn es mittlerweile genug hochkarätige alternativen gibt...



Kannst du mir mal welche nennen?Ich such schon seit längerem hab,aber noch nichts Gleichwertiges gefunden.


----------



## Seydo (10. August 2009)

Apostasy schrieb:


> Also so wie ich das sehe, zahlt die hälfte von euch 13 euro pro monat um zu chatten? Das kann man billiger haben, chattools gibt es sogar gratis ;D
> Ich verstehe einfach nicht, wie man so treudoof zu einem spiel halten kann, wenn es mittlerweile genug hochkarätige alternativen gibt...



Erst mal, es ist ein spiel, wenns einen spaß macht gibt es kein grund es nicht zu spielen, egal ob es alternativen gibt oder es alt ist, der spaß ist das was zählt, ist er da, passt es.


----------



## Dabow (10. August 2009)

Nostalgie ... wenn ich keine so tolle Zeit in WoW bis jetzt verbracht hätte, wäre ich auch schon lange weg  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wolfed (10. August 2009)

Was mich bei WOW hält ist einfach der Spielspass und die Abwechlung! Klar gibt es derzeit Probleme mit den Instanzserver ( was mich ziemlich nervt), aber welches Spiel is so Umfangreich wie WOW. Kenn kein einziges! Hab schon viel ausprobiert und keines konnte Überzeugen! 

Desweitereren woll auch Freunde und meine Gilde ansich!



seppix@seppix schrieb:


> Ich kenn das mit Oblivion^^ ist bei mir momentan mit Fallout 3 so.
> Man zockts halt mal zwichendurch wenn man Langweile hat , und wenn es nur ne Stunde ist.


----------



## XSlayerX (10. August 2009)

Seydo schrieb:


> Das gleiche was mich auch seit nem halben jahr Oblivion (mit ner playtime von um die 200 stunden) und seit 3 monaten sacred 2 zocken lässt, der spaß, habi ch den nicht mehr hör ich auf.
> 
> Ich muss aber auch sagen ich bin keiner der über irgend eine änderung großartig meckert, das einzigste was mich stört ist Arena, ich mach einfach kein Arena und damit ist gut, mir reicht das PvP equipt das ich über ehre und abzeichen / Splitter kriege und damit macht mir pvp auch genug spaß und auf der Blizzcon wird ja das wertungsystem für die BG vorgestellt, ab dann kann ich auch wieder equipt kriegen und spätestens dann hab ich nichts was mich an wow stört...auser die heulende Community aber mit denen die heulen muss man sich ja nicht abgeben
> 
> ...



Jo kenne ich auch ich habe alles an Oblivion geliebt außer diesen behinderten Texturen da haben die doch echt eine Million mal die selbe Textur nebeneinander geklatscht und gut ist dadurch sah das Spiel für seine Zeit doch  recht alt aus aber sonst war es einfach endgeil. Das selbe bei Far Cry 2 das Spiel muss man sich antun so Realitätsnah und einfach genial gemacht die Grafik ist wohl auch Bombe verausgesetzt man hat den passenden PC, sonst stürzt der ab wenn man einmal nen Waldbrand mit der Leuchtfeuerpistole, dem Flammenwerfe oder einem Molochowcocktail verursacht hat.

Ich denke ein weiterer Grund warum WoW die Massen nicht mehr so anzieht (die Grafik) man sollte mal wirklich einen optionalen Grafikpatch (Addon mit oder ohne Grafikupdate) anbieten das könnte mich vielleicht überzeugen aber ich mein im Ernst mein Blutelf hatte ECKIGE ZEHEN! Oder wie das aussieht wenn man ist und trinkt liegt das dumme Bort im Bierkrug OMG!


----------



## Taniquel (10. August 2009)

die hoffnung , daß sich blizz auf seine alten tugenden zurück besinnt. die hoffnung stirbt bekanntlich zum schluß^^


----------



## Sèv! (10. August 2009)

Also ich kann ein paar von euch verstehen da sie das game auch schon lange zocken..
ich habe vor 1 jahr angefangen.
Also ich finde einfach das spiel gut....es macht spaß
Und ich weiß nicht was ihr alle habt mit eurem
"Boah blizz suckt die patchen das spielt tot...."
Ja jetzt kommen solche antworten wie : Ja das tuen sie auch bla bla bla....
finde ich auf jedenfall nicht.

LG


----------



## Seydo (10. August 2009)

XSlayerX schrieb:


> Jo kenne ich auch ich habe alles an Oblivion geliebt außer diesen behinderten Texturen da haben die doch echt eine Million mal die selbe Textur nebeneinander geklatscht und gut ist dadurch sah das Spiel für seine Zeit doch  recht alt aus aber sonst war es einfach endgeil. Das selbe bei Far Cry 2 das Spiel muss man sich antun so Realitätsnah und einfach genial gemacht die Grafik ist wohl auch Bombe verausgesetzt man hat den passenden PC, sonst stürzt der ab wenn man einmal nen Waldbrand mit der Leuchtfeuerpistole, dem Flammenwerfe oder einem Molochowcocktail verursacht hat.
> 
> Ich denke ein weiterer Grund warum WoW die Massen nicht mehr so anzieht (die Grafik) man sollte mal wirklich einen optionalen Grafikpatch (Addon mit oder ohne Grafikupdate) anbieten das könnte mich vielleicht überzeugen aber ich mein im Ernst mein Blutelf hatte ECKIGE ZEHEN! Oder wie das aussieht wenn man ist und trinkt liegt das dumme Bort im Bierkrug OMG!



Man merkt aber bei dir das du einer bist den grafik sehr wichtig ist, ich würd aber sagen ein großteil spielt ein Computerspiel nicht wegen der grafik,besonders nicht wow, klar ist schöne grafik toll, und farcry 2 hatte eine super grafik, drotzdem hat oblivion und fallout 3 aus guten grund ne größere fanbase sowie bessere spielebewertungen als Farcry, weils gameplay technisch einfach besser ist, selbe bei age of conan, die grafik hat die leute nicht davon abgehalten zu gehen.


----------



## Plusader (10. August 2009)

Sèv! schrieb:


> Also ich kann ein paar von euch verstehen da sie das game auch schon lange zocken..
> ich habe vor 1 jahr angefangen.
> Also ich finde einfach das spiel gut....es macht spaß
> Und ich weiß nicht was ihr alle habt mit eurem
> ...



ich spiel seit release, daumen hoch für deinen kommentar - sollen die flamer endlich bleiben wo der pfeffer wächst, dann haben wir endlich wieder ruhe und vernünftige leute im spiel
keine kiddies mehr, sondern leute dies spielen wollen! und sich auch etwas mühe geben, dann wird der chat auch wieder ansehnlicher. 

also ich kann nur hoffen, dass zb aion ansatzweise gut ist, damit diese selbsternannten pgs mit ihren gimpchars endlich das weite suchen

so far - der von anderen ernannte pg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crystania (10. August 2009)

Mich hält an WoW noch der Spaß, die Hoffnung das das Flamen endlich ein Ende hat, die Möglichkeit noch so viel im Spiel erleben zu können und das Gefühl das ich längst nicht alles durchgespielt hab. Da sind noch so viele Titel, Arenawertungen, Bosse, Setteile die ich noch nicht erreicht, gelegt oder bekommen habe. Aion werde ich sicherlich auch spielen, es ist schon vorbestellt und die Beta spielte sich gut, aber bin noch skeptisch ob nicht hinterher alle wieder zu WoW zurückgehen, weil es halt nicht WoW ist und auch nicht den Comfort von WoW bietet.


----------



## Randy Orton (10. August 2009)

Die lieben Gildenkollegen die einen jeden Tag unterhalten..
Überhaupt meine Freunde im Spiel..
Immer das nächtbessere Item im Auge haben und dessen Erlangen zu verfolgen..
Andere Spieler in OG/Dala betrachten und sich denken Wow! wo hat der das her?..
Seinen Char betrachten und sich dabei über alles erreicht freuen auch die Achievements...
Und schließlich das epische Gefühl wenn ein richtig harter Boss nach 5-6 trys seine Waffe fallen läßt und liegt..


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SterorLee (10. August 2009)

Mich hält bei WoW die enorme Abwechslung (Tagesquests, 5er Instanzen, 10er Raids, 25er Raids, Berufe, PvP - IdE ist der Hammer, Achievements!!!).

Habe bisher neben Lotro auch AoC und WAR angespielt sowie RoM - aber alle bei weitem schlechter als WoW. Selbst AION sagt mir in keinster Weise zu.


----------



## nekori (10. August 2009)

pvp


----------



## bullione (10. August 2009)

nichts mehr,da man erstmal merkt was man für zeit sinnlos hergegeben hat wenn man aufgehört hat damit


----------



## Kontinuum (10. August 2009)

XSlayerX schrieb:


> Jo kenne ich auch ich habe alles an Oblivion geliebt außer diesen behinderten Texturen da haben die doch echt eine Million mal die selbe Textur nebeneinander geklatscht und gut ist dadurch sah das Spiel für seine Zeit doch  recht alt aus aber sonst war es einfach endgeil. Das selbe bei Far Cry 2 das Spiel muss man sich antun so Realitätsnah und einfach genial gemacht die Grafik ist wohl auch Bombe verausgesetzt man hat den passenden PC, sonst stürzt der ab wenn man einmal nen Waldbrand mit der Leuchtfeuerpistole, dem Flammenwerfe oder einem Molochowcocktail verursacht hat.
> 
> Ich denke ein weiterer Grund warum WoW die Massen nicht mehr so anzieht (die Grafik) man sollte mal wirklich einen optionalen Grafikpatch (Addon mit oder ohne Grafikupdate) anbieten das könnte mich vielleicht überzeugen aber ich mein im Ernst mein Blutelf hatte ECKIGE ZEHEN! Oder wie das aussieht wenn man ist und trinkt liegt das dumme Bort im Bierkrug OMG!



also ich weiß ja nicht welches oblivion du gespielt hast, aber ich finde dass es heute noch toll aussieht, und fallout sieht nicht soooviel "besser" aus, falls sich das überhaupt sagen lässt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

... Grafik ist, wie schon gesagt wurde, aber nicht alles - Far Cry 2 habe ich z.B netmal bis zur dritten Mission gespielt weil ichs einfach reizlos finde für mich persönlich, auch wenn ich von der Grafik erstmal ziemlich beeindruckt war (vor allem in 3d ^^)


----------



## Chelrid (10. August 2009)

gabs einen solchen post nicht schon mal?


----------



## HUNTER-LEADER (10. August 2009)

Was mich bei WoW hält? Der Spaß den ich an dem Spiel habe, was sonst? Ansonsten hätte ich schon lange lange aufgehört. Und zu Oblivion: Klasse Spiel, habs auf PS3. Spiele es ab und zu auch noch.


----------



## Hipp (10. August 2009)

die gewohnheit......so schlimm es auch ist


----------



## HUNTER-LEADER (10. August 2009)

Hipp schrieb:


> die gewohnheit......so schlimm es auch ist



Wenn dir selbst klar ist, dass du dich täglich nur wegen der Gewohnheit einloggst, sollte es doch kein großes Problem darstellen einfach aufzuhören, oder seh ich das falsch?


----------



## Kontinuum (10. August 2009)

HUNTER-LEADER schrieb:


> Wenn dir selbst klar ist, dass du dich täglich nur wegen der Gewohnheit einloggst, sollte es doch kein großes Problem darstellen einfach aufzuhören, oder seh ich das falsch?



leider falsch, rauchen ist bei den meisten menschen z.b auch nur gewohnheit, und diese abzulegen kann schwer werden ^^


----------



## Bloodstalker Il (10. August 2009)

was mich in wow noch hält ist das pvp mim warri und dem schurken (und hoffentlich bald wieder mim melee schami^^)


----------



## Spellman (10. August 2009)

Mich hält an WoW mein Account, der noch 2 Monate läuft.....
Eigentlich hatte ich ja auf den Patch gehofft, und einige neue Dailys beim Argentumturnier sind auch ganz nice.
Viele kleine Sachen wurden geändert, die mir gefallen (neues Questlog,...)

Aber z.B die 5er Ini ist der letzte Müll... 1 Raum, kein Trash und auf normal droppen 200er Epics ... -.-


----------



## Black Cat (10. August 2009)

Slyer1406 schrieb:


> die wartezeit bis aion erscheint
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


SIGN ^^


----------



## Thewizard76 (10. August 2009)

Graustar schrieb:


> Freunde haben aufgehört, der Patch ist Bullshit, nichts neues, immer der selbe Scheiß.
> Ich war auch süchtig!!!
> Spiele seid zwei Tagen Poker, da hab ich mehr davon und hab WOW bis jetzt nicht vermisst.
> 
> Zwei Tage ohne den Mist und das Wetter passt auch.


Aha WOW nicht vermisst aber jeden Tag 5 mal ins Forum schreiben.
Du wirst wieder spielen.

zum TE:
Ich habe 3 Wochen nicht mehr gespielt weil ich keine Lust mehr hatte.
Nun habe ich am ganzen Wochenende 2 Std. gespielt mit etwas mehr Lust die nach ca. 1,5 Std. vorbei war.
Da man eine Gruppe nicht einfach hängen lässt habe ich noch bis zum Ende weiter gemacht und dann wieder off.
Was mich da hält ist meine Freundin und meine eigene kleine Gilde.
Wenn das nicht wäre dann wäre ich weg.


----------



## Axas-Kyoshi (10. August 2009)

Community, das wars


----------



## Cor3y (10. August 2009)

Slyer1406 schrieb:


> die wartezeit bis aion erscheint
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



/sign ^^


----------



## Brantor (10. August 2009)

Also bei mir ist es ganz klar das Gameplay. Hab n paar andere MMO´s getestet und fand die direkte Steuerung des Char´s bei WOW einfach am besten.


----------



## Najsh (10. August 2009)

Thewizard76 schrieb:


> Aha WOW nicht vermisst aber jeden Tag 5 mal ins Forum schreiben.
> Du wirst wieder spielen.



was ein Blödsinn

Ich habe vor über einem Monat aufgehört und schaue hier auch viel und oft ins Forum.

Trotzdem habe ich absolut NULL das Bedürfnis auf WoW.

Ich werde auch kein anderes Spiel spielen, dass derartig viel Zeit in Anspruch nimmt.


----------



## Rabaz (10. August 2009)

Gute Frage was einen da hält. Mir hängt wow absolut zum Hals raus aber ich bleibe noch. Zum einen verkrafte ich die 13 Euro pro Monat, zum anderen sehe ich keine Alternativen die mich vom Hocker reißen. Solange twinke ich durch die Gegend, gähnend, weil ich jeden Stein, jedes Gebüsch, jeden npc und erst recht jede Quest auswendig kenne. Ist wohl eher um den Kontakt zu seinen Leuten nicht abreißen zu lassen.


----------



## Drazmodaan (10. August 2009)

Kontinuum schrieb:


> leider falsch, rauchen ist bei den meisten menschen z.b auch nur gewohnheit, und diese abzulegen kann schwer werden ^^




Zigaretten machen physich und psychisch abhängig. Also allein von ihren Inhaltsstoffen her...


----------



## Baalrok (10. August 2009)

Graustar schrieb:


> RL
> und seid ich das wieder hab denk ich mir auch das es dazu auch keine Alternative gibt.



Ist ja schon bitter, dass man mit einem Spiel aufhören muss, damit man sein RL wiederentdeckt! Ich spiele seit der Beta WoW, es macht mir mit etlichen Pausen immer noch spaß. Mein RL habe ich nie verloren. Woran liegt es? Liegt es an Blizzard, die angeblich ein Spiel kaputt machen, deren Auswirkung es ist, dass ich mein RL wiederfinde? Oder liegt es vielleicht doch an dem User, der einfach eine gesunde Mischung findet? Ein Spiel sollte NIE eine Alternative sein!!


----------



## Seydo (10. August 2009)

Najsh schrieb:


> was ein Blödsinn
> 
> Ich habe vor über einem Monat aufgehört und schaue hier auch viel und oft ins Forum.
> 
> ...



Da liegt das Problem vieler spieler, sie sind nicht in der lage dem spiel so viel zeit einzuteilen wie sie es selber wollen, das spiel selber zwingt keinen dazu 20 stunden davor zu sitzen, besonders nicht mehr seit wotlk und seit es auserhalb vom raiden noch genug zu erleben und bekommen gibt.


----------



## C0deX (10. August 2009)

Tsathoggua schrieb:


> Ich wart nurnoch auf Aion, wenn das wieder son Reinfall wird wie AoC oder WAR hör ich ganz mit Onlinespielen auf.




Tjo dann kannst Dir Aion schon sparen dieses zweitklassige Mangaspiel aus Asien ist genau wie AoC oder WAR ein flopp es werden einige damit anfangen aber spätestens 3 Monate später sind alle wieder da. WoW ist nicht umsonst der Primus. In manchen Punkten wird es von anderen Games geschlagen, tjo aber im Gesamtpaket gibts nichts besseres und das wird so bleiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Error2000 (10. August 2009)

Der Kampf gegen die Langeweile!


----------



## Najsh (10. August 2009)

Seydo schrieb:


> Da liegt das Problem vieler spieler, sie sind nicht in der lage dem spiel so viel zeit einzuteilen wie sie es selber wollen, das spiel selber zwingt keinen dazu 20 stunden davor zu sitzen, besonders nicht mehr seit wotlk und seit es auserhalb vom raiden noch genug zu erleben und bekommen gibt.



Das sehe ich etwas anders - denn bei mindestens 2 raid Terminen pro Woche - kannst du fast nicht anders.
Naxx hero ging ein kompletter Abend drauf. Dann hatten wir noch Ulduar hero und 
Ulduar 10er. Und dann natürlich noch raids auf freiwilliger Basis um die twinks auszustatten...

Dann kommst du kaum drum rum, die üblichen Dinge zu erledigen von reppen bis 
hin zum obligatorischen AH Besuch... 

Und natürlich hast du überall noch Wartezeiten - aus welchen Gründen auch immer.

Das Ganze summiert sich unglaublich schnell.

Und da ich in der Gilde einer der beiden MTs war und der andere MT Schichdienst hatte,
kann man dann nur schwer 24 Leute enttäuschen und dagen, sorry ich will weniger WoW spielen
sucht euch bitte einen anderen Tank heute Abend....

Da gibt es dann eben nur eine Möglichkeit und die ist WoW an den Nagel zu Hängen.

WoW in Maßen zu spielen ist praktisch nur für solo-Spieler möglich die sich
mit questen zufrieden geben.


----------



## Ballonede (10. August 2009)

...eigentlich nichts, es ist ja meistens nur noch Frust - vor allem nach jedem größeren Patch!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber ich habe sehr viel Zeit (bin Rentner), Ärger usw. investiert - aber auch sehr viel geschaft und um das tut es mir jetzt Leid.

Meine Chars sind irgendwie auch ein Teil von mir, ich betreibe das Spiel als Wirtschaftssimulation - z.B. alle Berufe Top und auch Finanziell sieht es gut aus.

Ich gehe dafür überhaupt nicht Raiden und auch ganz selten in eine Inze diese Bettelei bin ich Satt - habe nur DD´s 


Soll ich das alles wegwerfen und was mache ich mit meiner Zeit (bin Schwerbeschädigt) - noch mal was Neues anfangen - nein!

Zur Zeit stört mich am meisten diese Gier und der Neid und vor allem die kindischen Post´s im Handelchannel.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FallenAngel88 (10. August 2009)

Najsh schrieb:


> Da gibt es dann eben nur eine Möglichkeit und die ist WoW an den Nagel zu Hängen.
> 
> WoW in Maßen zu spielen ist praktisch nur für solo-Spieler möglich die sich
> mit questen zufrieden geben.



wer zwingt dich zu raiden? es gibt z.B. auch PvP und das ist nicht so zeitaufwändig
außerdem musst du nicht gleichzeitig uluad 10/25 und naxx 10/25 raiden..such dir einen raid aus und geh nur da wöchentlich hin und scon brauchst du nur ca16 stunden die woche

edit: an alle die sagen nichts etc...der TE hat gefragt was euch hält und nicht wen WoW nicht mehr interessiert


----------



## Apostasy (10. August 2009)

Seydo schrieb:


> Erst mal, es ist ein spiel, wenns einen spaß macht gibt es kein grund es nicht zu spielen, egal ob es alternativen gibt oder es alt ist, der spaß ist das was zählt, ist er da, passt es.



klar den leuten den es spaß macht durch wow zu stapfen sollen sich bei dem post überhaupt nicht angesprochen fühlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mir ging es eigentlich um die zahlreichen posts, das alle nur noch wegen ihrer gilde/freunde spielen, sie aber fast alle keine lust auf wow mehr haben. deswegen die berechtigte frage, warum man 13 euro für chatten bezahlt? Man könnte schließlich seine gilde/freunde auch mitnehmen/überreden und kollektiv in ein neues mmorpg wechseln. 

Ich denke, das hauptproblem ist, das die leute sich einfach nicht von "dem gewohntem" lösen können um etwas neues auszuprobieren (Was der bauer nicht kennt, frisst er nicht). Vor allem wenn man die geschichte international betrachtet ist der Stern WoW schon längst am verblassen. Internationale mmo-homepages wie z.B. mmorpg.com haben dies erkannt, was man auch wunderbar an den stets aktualisierten charts sehen kann:
http://www.mmorpg.com/gamelist.cfm/show/re...ank/sOrder/desc


Ihr seht also, neuer "Klassenprimus" ist HdRO, was das ganze Thema "Was hält euch bei WoW" noch schwieriger zu erklären macht...

Ich möchte nochmal ausdrücklich klarstellen, das sich meine Kritik nur an jene leute richtet, die sich ständig motzend aus purem alltag in ihr spiel einloggen aber wirklichen spaß schon lange nicht haben. Wer mit WoW glücklich und zufrieden ist soll meine Zeilen getrost ignorieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sinfallon (10. August 2009)

Cracs schrieb:


> Mich hält der Spass an WoW.
> 
> Wenn SgW evt mal kommt werd ich das mal probieren (rieseger Sg fan).
> 
> ...



Totales /sign! Need dringend Stargate Worlds xD Ich vertreib mir mittlerweile die Wartezeit mit, NEIN! kein WoW, sondern mit Garrys Mod 10, wo ich mit dem Stargate Mod grad dabei bin, ein Sg Netzwerk aufzubauen...

Wie gesagt, mich hält nichts mehr bei WoW, da ich es seit Patch 1.12. gezockt habe und für mich einfach das Pulver verschossen ist und Blizzard nicht die Möglichkeit hat ohne das Spiel vollkommen übern haufen zu werfen was vollkommen neues reinbringen kann.

@ TE: Du hättest den Thread anders nennen müsssen: "Die, die es noch zocken: Was hält euch dabei?" Hält dann aber mit einem L 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elindir (10. August 2009)

ich spiele WoW um mit meinen Kumpels Arena zu spielen. Mehr nicht


----------



## EpicHeals (10. August 2009)

So langsam geht der Reiz auf dem US server auch verloren. Überleg schon noch mal ganz neu auf nem EU server anzufangen (mit Nachbarn und Kollegen)...


----------



## Technocrat (10. August 2009)

Orentil schrieb:


> wie der name schon sagt möchte ich von euch wissen was euch an wow gefällt bzw was euch dazu bringt weiterhin wow zu spielen.



Das geniale Spielprinzip mit seinem Abwechslungsreichtum, die wunderschöne Welt samt ihrem schrägen, augenzwinkernden Humor und ihrer Liebe zum Detail (da jagen Wölfe herumhoppelnde Karnickel und schwimmeen dann über den Fluß zurück, etc.) und die unendlichen Möglichkeiten für das Zusammenspiel mit Anderen.


----------



## Brisk7373 (10. August 2009)

freunde
das pvp system
langeweile
der zwang auf der games com  mit reden zu können ^^
die community ^^


----------



## Technocrat (10. August 2009)

Najsh schrieb:


> Das sehe ich etwas anders - denn bei mindestens 2 raid Terminen pro Woche - kannst du fast nicht anders.



Und wer zum Geier zwingt Dich, 2 Raidtermine die Woche anzunehmen? Und jetzt sag' nicht die Gilde, sonst fange ich hier an, unkontolliert zu kichern.


----------



## Langmar (10. August 2009)

Brisk7373 schrieb:


> freunde
> langeweile



/sign

Und weil mich andere MMORPG's nie lange aufhalten^^


mfG Langmar


----------



## Bloodace (10. August 2009)

Slyer1406 schrieb:


> die wartezeit bis aion erscheint
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raz0rblador (10. August 2009)

Hm.. Was hält mich denn an WoW fest..
Denke ma die Gilde, meine Freunde^^
Und einfach weils mir nach 4 Jahren immernoch Spaß macht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Braamséry (10. August 2009)

mich jez auch nix mehr.

es waren die freunde (gilde sind bei mir meine freunde, sonst sinds nur ein paar andre)

aba wir haben es so gemacht, dass jeder jeden, der icq hat, adden kann (also icq nummern im forum geschrieben) wodurch wir uns erhalten beiben, aba kein wow uoggen müssen (vllt für einige interressant wenn se nur deshalb spieln^^)


----------



## zentumio (10. August 2009)

ich gehe auch nicht Raiden habe überhaupt die Zeit nicht dazu wenn hole ich mir Sachen durch Marken danke für den neuen Patch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## reappy (10. August 2009)

wildrazor09 schrieb:


> aion wird wie aoc



nicht ganz, aoc war nicht fertig als es kam,
aion wird fertig sein (da es in asien schon länger auf dem markt ist).
Doch es wird es untergehen weil....
.... NCsoft bis jetzt nur asiagrinder gemacht hat (nichts anderes ist lineage, guildwars mag zwar gutes pvp haben aber rpg und pve technisch hat es noch weniger zu bieten als lineage), sowas nenne ich nicht mmorpg erfahrung....
.... es in asien sehr erfolgreich ist und asiaten lieben grind spiele.
.... sich die euphorie zu dem game (wie auch bei anderen games, ich sag nur WAR IS COMMING WAAAAGGGHHHHHH!) auch legen wird und wenn die leute dann mit objektivität ran gehen und das game nicht mehr durch die rosa brille sehen.
.... es mag zwar eine neuere grafik engine haben, aber wenn ich einen laufenden orc beobachte und die asia style chars aus aion welche fast über ihre eigenen holzklotzfüsse fallen beim laufen....



.... aber klar aion wird der hit und wird alle anderen spiele verdrängen und sowieso die weltherrschaft an sich reissen.....


----------



## Sulli (10. August 2009)

Ykon schrieb:


> Gameplay? Neeee, ganz bestimmt nicht mehr.
> Gilde? Ein bisschen.
> Freunde? Ja.
> 
> Wenn meine Freunde nicht spielen würden, wäre für mich auch Schluss. Naja, hoffentlich wird Aion was.



/sign


----------



## teradu (10. August 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LCayacFcCX4


----------



## Nexus.X (10. August 2009)

Nach über 3 Jahren mit der selben Gemeinschaft gewöhnt man sich glaube einfach zu sehr an die Leute, als das man einfach so gehn könnte. 
Bleibe überwiegend wegen der Bekanntschaften im Spiel, da ich die meisten inzwischen auch Privat kenne. Das Game selber hält mich garnicht mehr, benutze es eigentlich nurnoch als Chat mit schöner Atmosphäre. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG Nex


----------



## Sinfallon (10. August 2009)

teradu schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LCayacFcCX4



Und wieder hab ich dich gemeldet! Sag mal, mach was sinnvolles anstatt uns weitgehend normale Menschen mit diesem Müll zu nerven. Erfinde ein Mittel gegen Aids oder den Klimawandel, das wär was cooles!

Wie gesagt /reported....


----------



## Esda (10. August 2009)

EpicHeals schrieb:


> So langsam geht der Reiz auf dem US server auch verloren. Überleg schon noch mal ganz neu auf nem EU server anzufangen (mit Nachbarn und Kollegen)...



Wenn du Horde spielst: komm nach Taerar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Ich fang grad wieder an, nach fast viermonatiger Zwangspause. Mal schaun, was dann noch hält. es sind schon übel viele negative Posts dabei, ich hoffe, es hat sich nicht in der Zeit sooooo viel geändert....


----------



## Flusskroko (10. August 2009)

NUR die freunde mit denen man was unternimmt


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (10. August 2009)

nach 3.2 können mich nichmals mehr meine freunde bei wow halten
waren eig der einzige grund nach release von wotlk...zum glück haben einige eingewilligt ein anderes mmorpg mit mir zu spielen


----------



## Technocrat (10. August 2009)

Esda schrieb:


> es sind schon übel viele negative Posts dabei



Denk' dran, es ist hier wie in den meisten Foren: nur die Unzufriedenen Posten, die meisten Zufriedenen spielen lieber.


----------



## Loeschen (10. August 2009)

Die sucht hält mich bei wow 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ! Und ein paar Freunde. ^^


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (10. August 2009)

Auch wenn die Willkür von Blizzard mir derzeit ziemlich auf den Wecker geht und ich manchmal überlege, mir die 13€/Monat zu sparen, muss ich doch sagen, das Spiel hat immernoch etwas was mir gefällt.

Verhältnis sieht so aus 60% Leute die ich kenne und die mir sehr am Herzen liegen und 40% Spielspaß den ich mir auf alle möglichen Arten ranschaffe, sei's twinken, raiden, PvP machen, alte Raidinnis alleine clearen oder einfach die alten Contents entdecken, die an mir vorbei gegangen sind.
Blizzard hat schon so einiges verbrochen, manches hat mich wirklich nachdenken lassen - aber das Spielkonzept und die Vielfältigkeit sind nunmal ein wesentlicher Bestandteil des Spiels.

I <3 to be a Hunter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lord Gama (10. August 2009)

Solange es kein Spiel gibt das so komplex und weitläufig ist wie WoW bleibe ich auch bei besagtem. 

Aion wird auch nicht besser und floppt genauso wie LA 2. Meiner Meinung nach zumindest.


Außerdem hält mich die Story bei WoW, denn die ist im Vergleich zu den meisten Anderen auch episch.


----------



## Fearforfun (10. August 2009)

Orentil schrieb:


> wie der name schon sagt möchte ich von euch wissen was euch an wow gefällt bzw was euch dazu bringt weiterhin wow zu spielen.
> Gilde?,Freunde?,gameplay? alles was euch einfällt.
> Denn,wie mir aufgefallen ist gibt es immer viele die sich beschweren aber es gibt ja anscheinent immer noch leute die wow spielen ^^ oder wieder damit anfangen,wie mich^^.
> also dann postet mal fleisig.
> ...



Das liegt daran das IMMER außlieslich die leute heulen die unzufirieden sind wärend 95% der zufriedenen sich nicht aüßern würde man das spiel jetz wieder auf classic patchen gäbe es mindestens wieder genauso viele heuler ich würde dazugehören.


----------



## Apostasy (10. August 2009)

wo erlebst du denn in wow wirklich die epische geschichte?^^


----------



## Domiel (10. August 2009)

Graustar schrieb:


> Sry das hab ich in keinster Weise vor gehabt, bzw hab ich auch niemanden Beleidigt. Ich red nur von mir. Und Sonne auf der Haut ist was Geiles
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



dann verpiss dich in deine scheiss sonne .. 
interessiert hier eh niemand dein gelaber!
auf solche normalos wie du verzichte ich nur allzugerne :-)


----------



## lazybone747 (10. August 2009)

Domiel schrieb:


> dann verpiss dich in deine scheiss sonne ..
> interessiert hier eh niemand dein gelaber!
> auf solche normalos wie du verzichte ich nur allzugerne :-)




lolxD


----------



## Domiel (10. August 2009)

aber zurück zum topic..

solange kein d&d online mit forgotten realms setting kommt, spiele ich wow..

ja.. was soll man sagen.. das leben ist hart^^


----------



## Hordeman187 (10. August 2009)

Domiel schrieb:


> dann verpiss dich in deine scheiss sonne ..
> interessiert hier eh niemand dein gelaber!
> auf solche normalos wie du verzichte ich nur allzugerne :-)




muss ich ihm zu 80% rechtgeben!!!
und warum schreibt er denn, dachte er is mit seiner haut an der sonne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (10. August 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Denk' dran, es ist hier wie in den meisten Foren: nur die Unzufriedenen Posten, die meisten Zufriedenen spielen lieber.



/signed


----------



## Kaltunk (10. August 2009)

Mhh, wenn ich mir mal alle Beiträge angucke, fällt mir auf..

Wir spielen WoW für nichts.. was erreichen wir davon? Außer einen guten virtuellen Charakter, der im realen Leben nix zu tun hat.. mhh, wozu das ganze? ^^ Wir müssen doch was im RL erreichen, aber.. naja.. ich denk mal wieder zu weit.

b²t:

Ich spiele WoW, weil ich mal meinen erster 80iger haben will..! ^^
Und wegen Gilde und Freunde :> Aber das denken meine Freunde auch wiederum.. die spielen wegen mir und ich wieder wegen denen ô0.. also hört das nie auf, weil wir immer denken der andere spielt weiter, aber der andere denkt das wir weiterspielen und... ach egal.. ich denke wiedermal zu weit.. ^^

MfG Kaltunk


----------



## Câdira (10. August 2009)

Das Eq Farmen und lvln... aber da jetzt z.B die Ws von PvP  twinks getrennt wurde ist schonwieder ein grund weniger weiterzumachen.
Irgendwann wenn Blizzard so weiter macht dan höhr ich auf ...


----------



## Bummrar (10. August 2009)

schwierig schwierig..was hält mich hier.. ich glaub.. es ist der SPASS!


----------



## Hoschie78 (10. August 2009)

Synus schrieb:


> -Nette Leute mit denen man Spass haben kann.
> -Die unglaubliche Vielfältigkeit seine Zeit zu vertreiben.
> -Neue Dinge wie Patches.


Hab ich was verpasst ????   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## siLe` (10. August 2009)

nichts da ich es nicht spiele, Aion beta ftw :>


----------



## Teradas (10. August 2009)

Ganz Klar,weil es Spaß macht.
Wieso spiele ich WoW sonst?


----------



## Zealot (10. August 2009)

nicht weil ich nur bis Aion warte und War is auch äzend geworden ist und keinen anzreiz mehr bietet


----------



## RetPali (10. August 2009)

Mich hält, das Aion noch nicht draußen ist.


----------



## Pereace2010 (10. August 2009)

Monja schrieb:


> 1. dass es immer was zu tun gibt
> 2. freunde,gilde,raid
> 3. müll im tv ^^
> 4. meine 3.478 twinks die noch gelevelt und ausgestattet werden müssen^^




stimm ich dir voll zu ^^


----------



## baumthekaito (11. August 2009)

Braufest :O


----------



## Grushdak (11. August 2009)

skap schrieb:


> Die Community die mich mit solchen Threads bei Laune hält .p


Die Community, wo immer wieder x Topics zum selben Thema verfasst  werden...
Die Faszination an der Faulheit (welche auch immer) mancher hier ... ^^

greetz


----------



## Kramatieklärher (11. August 2009)

mmmhh gute Frage?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Vllt. der coole Name meines Charakters.

Oder generell weil meine Charaktere einfach Rocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## immortal15 (11. August 2009)

die sucht , wie jeden anderen auch


----------



## Saberus (11. August 2009)

Nichts mehr, nur noch Langeweile in Azeroth, immer das selbe; die selben Gegenden, die selben Gegner, das selbe Gameplay, die selben arroganten, assigen Mitspieler. (ja, es gibt auch ein paar nette)

Ich warte auf ST:O. Vielleicht vertreibe ich mir bis dahin die Zeit mit WW2 Online, aber WoW... nein danke. Anfangs war's genial, fesselnd, aber dann kam der Highlevel Content und von da an wurds langsam alles Grütze.


----------



## Danhino (11. August 2009)

langeweile


----------



## jeef (11. August 2009)

Nichts habe schon lange aufgehört 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ganze Zeit mehr für Zeitverschwendung und Flames etc. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kildran (11. August 2009)

früher : 

-rl freunde
-ingame freunde
-gilde
-das ich immer was zu tun hatte
-das ich mich wenn ich mehr zeit investiert habe von den anderen absetzen konnte (da kamen noch erfolgsgefühle hoch wenn man sein erstes t5 teil bekam und es stolz in og präsentieren konnte !)
-spielspaß
-die emotionale bindung zu meinen aus pixeln bestehenden aber mir dennoch ans herz gewachsenen charaktern 

- die aus den oberen punkten resultierende sucht


heute:

- NIX , is seit dem großen patch vor WotLK leider nix mehr davon vorhanden



ich gehe ins WoW forum um mir die stetig wachsende zahl an aufgeregten WoW spielern anzusehen und mir dadurch ein bisschen hoffnung gebe das alles wird wie zu anfang von BC............"seufz"


----------



## Rikayne (11. August 2009)

Ich spiele ja noch nicht so lange WoW, n gutes Jahr jetzt und ich spiele es weils mir immernoch spass bringt, ich von der  Story einfach begeistert bin. Ich bin kein fan von Raids und PVP, ich lasse mir ewig zeit zum lvln und schaue mir alles genau an und entdecke trotzdem immer wieder neue sachen die mir nie aufgefallen sind...seien es quests, easter eggs oder sonstiges. ausserdem hab ich das glück in einer freundlichen gilde zu sein und da sind einige member auch zu guten freunden geworden.

natürlich gibt es auch sachen die mich aufregen, und ja, auch ich habe mich über den patch 3.2 genervt...reiten für 5g..was musste ich damals farmen für mein mount..aber hey, ich gönne jedem neueinsteiger und jedem twink dass er es nicht mehr tun muss.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Craecaen (11. August 2009)

Ollimua schrieb:


> Was mich bei WoW hält.. mhh keine Ahnung. Wohl einfach die bekämpfung der Langeweile.



Mhhjo xD...Wer spielt nicht WoW um Langeweile zu bekämpfen ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Pls no Spam nu mit "ich" , "hiiiiiieeeeeerr" o. ggf. " geiler Beitrag , bringt nichts"..

Mfg Craecaen


----------



## Hexold (11. August 2009)

meine gilde =)
bin seit über nem jahr mit nen paar leuten zusammen, ohne die wäre ich schon lange weg...
außerdem n paar von meinen kollegen(rl und so^^)


----------



## hey dude (11. August 2009)

Hoffnung und ein RL-Freund.

Hoffnung: auf ein WoW, beidem man wenigstens Raiden muss, um Fullepic zu werden und es  ein paar interessante Boss-Encounter gibt.

RL-Freund: mit dem ich momentan einen Twink hochzock 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Macht mir grad am meisten Spass.


----------



## DonkeyMan (11. August 2009)

Mein IBM T42. Da ich ganz gerne MMORPGs spiele, aber nur WoW auf meiner alten Kiste laeuft, kann ich halt nur WoW spielen.

Spare gerade fuer einen neuen PC und dann wird Aion angetestet.


----------



## Bobtronic2 (11. August 2009)

Die Pure langeweille und die zeit bis zu den neuen Spielen Totschlagen.

Wow ist Ausgelutscht und das einizig wahre was blizz mal richtig auf die kette bekommen hat ist das neue Bg.

Aber die neue ini ist eine vera....... wo jeder gimp sich ohne mühe sein epic in den Hinter schieben kann ohne auch nur naxx oder ulduar zugehen.


----------



## Xelxzorn (11. August 2009)

Das Spiel selbst
Freunde & Langeweile!
Außerdem gefällt es mir zurzeit eigl ganz gut..
aber Orginal WoW war um ein deut besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


lg


----------



## deah1 (11. August 2009)

also ich spiel (wenn überhaupt noch) nur weil wegen warten auf diablo 3. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Reptil (11. August 2009)

weil mir wow das teufelszeug den spass an fast allen anderen spielen auf längere zeit verdorben hat 
ka warum aber lieber langweile ich mich 80% der zeit in wow als in irgend einem anderen game


----------



## neo1986 (11. August 2009)

was mich gehalten hat war das spiel selbst, meine gilde und die atmosphäre....

was mich vertrieben hat war die community


----------



## serialdead (11. August 2009)

freunde/gildenmember die ich rl kenne 
pvp weil es einfach spaß macht wenn man es kann -> bald 100k kill erfolg z.b 
naja und es ist billiger als wenn ich mir denk wie ich früher alle 2-3 monate n spiel um 50-60 euro geholt habe


----------



## Xsender (11. August 2009)

The schrieb:


> weil mir wow das teufelszeug den spass an fast allen anderen spielen auf längere zeit verdorben hat
> ka warum aber lieber langweile ich mich 80% der zeit in wow als in irgend einem anderen game



mir gehts genau gleich aber ich spiele es immer noch da einzige was mich im mom hält ist das ziel mit meinem bruder zsm einen twink auf lvl 80 zu zocken rest macht mir eig kein spaß mehr ... oder selten zummindest


----------



## Arcanda (11. August 2009)

Wenn ich diese Kommentare wie "nichts" oder "bis dies das rauskommt" höre könnte ich schon kotzen.

Ihr verschmutz die Community. 10% der WoW Spieler tummeln sich in  Foren, heulen sich aus wie scheisse das Spiel doch nur sei, spielen es aber weiterhin verschmutzen aber dabei die Community.

Wenn SW TOR AION oder sonst ein MMO rauskommt werden ihr entweder zu WoW zurückkehren oder mit beidem aufhören.

WoW hat sich in mehr als 4 Jahren so stark entwickelt, das ein neuen Spiel egal wie gut es auch sei garnicht mithalten kann.

Denn wenn man gleich bei Release alles gute rausbringt , gibts nichts mehr zu patchen. Und wenn man zuwenig rausbringt, dann haben die Leute keine lust mehr, weil sie mit maxlvl nichts mehr zu tun haben.

Wenn sie keine gute alternative hätten ( wie damals wow keine wirkliche konkurrenz hatte, WoW war ja auch am Anfang ziemlich mager ) dann würden sie warten aber da es alternativen wie WoW gibt hören sie meistens auf und die Firmen bzw Spiele sterben meist aus.

Die nächsten Spiele die durchaus weitergespielt werden von mehr als 3 Mio Mensch sind wohl: D3 , SC2 und ( wo man aber noch lange warten kann ) das Next Gen MMO von Blizzard. Also alles Blizzard Spiele.

Und dieses rumgeheule vonwegen Casual freundlichen spiel versteh ich garnet. Es ist nur ein Spiel ich kann nicht verstehen wie Leute sich damit aufgeilen die Seltensten Schultern im Spiel zu haben und damit in OG rumposen.

Puhhh


----------



## BIGBoomkin (11. August 2009)

Arthas legen!!!
Pvp!
Und nach Arthas quitte ich für immer!!


----------



## Argestlan (11. August 2009)

also ich muss auch sagen ich spiel noch weils mir echt spaß macht immer noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und ich wohn aufm land^^es gibt echt nichts besseres gegen langeweile als wow

außerdem muss ich ganz klar arcanda zustimmen...es macht echt keinen spaß mehr foren zu lesen...


----------



## The Reptil (11. August 2009)

@  Arcanda 

falls du meinen Kommentar gemeint hast will ich damit nur sagen das die meiste zeit doch ziemlich langweilig ist. Ich spiel jetzt immerhin schon seit  fast 4 Jahren wow da hat sich das ganze halt etwas ausgelutscht .  Besonders da ich wow meistens wie ein singleplayer game spiele quasi hardcore casual .
Zum raiden oder für eine Gilde die was ordentlich was macht  hab ich keine zeit (fulltime job in der Nacht mit gleitenden Arbeitszeiten Familie und rl freunde).
das heißt 80-90% der zeit in wow und ich verbringe eigentlich eine ganze zeit in dem game lauf ich quest ab (ist nach dem 2 mal meistens langweilig ich hab nämlich ein recht gutes Gedächtnis ) dann mit random grp in inis gehen ist immer so eine Sache  manchmal nice oft auch krampf  ^^
aber es ist halt so offline spiele reizen die meisten nur recht kurz und die Mitbewerber konnte mich bis jetzt noch nicht überzeugen also bleibt die gepflegte Langeweile in wow (meistens ^^)
Wobei ja schon die Tatsache das ich es so lange spiele für sich spricht


----------



## Bellthane (11. August 2009)

Bei mir sinds wohl eher die Freunde als das Spiel an sich.

Ich habe am Beginn des Jahres versucht, damit aufzuhören, nur bin ich dann mit meinem Bruder auf ein kleines Gildentreffen gefahren und von da an hats mich wieder gepackt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Es spielt auch ein ehemaliger Schulkollege von mir, mit dem ich im Grunde die ganze Zeit nur über Wow quatsche und von daher nicht den Kontakt zu ihm verliere. Außerdem hat mir Wow irgendwie den Spass an anderen Spielen genommen. War früher Hardcore Konsolenzocker, hab mir dann mit meinem ersten Gehalt ne 360 geholt und die verstaubt jetzt überm Fernseher, weil mich einfach kein Spiel lange fesseln kann und ich immer drüber nachdenke, speziell jetzt bei RPGs, was Wow da und dort besser gemacht hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Außerdem gibt es für mich nichts gemütlicheres als nach einem langen Arbeitstag um 20 Uhr (Nachmittagsschicht) nach Hause zu kommen, den PC und Fernseher anzumachen und mich einfach berieseln zu lassen. Das habe ich bei der Konsole nicht, da komme ich mir so abgeschottet vor, liegt wohl auch daran, dass keiner in meinem Freundeskreis eine Konsole besitzt.


----------



## Arcanda (11. August 2009)

The schrieb:


> @  Arcanda
> 
> falls du meinen Kommentar gemeint hast will ich damit nur sagen das die meiste zeit doch ziemlich langweilig ist. Ich spiel jetzt immerhin schon seit  fast 4 Jahren wow da hat sich das ganze halt etwas ausgelutscht .  Besonders da ich wow meistens wie ein singleplayer game spiele quasi hardcore casual .
> Zum raiden oder für eine Gilde die was ordentlich was macht  hab ich keine zeit (fulltime job in der Nacht mit gleitenden Arbeitszeiten Familie und rl freunde).
> ...



Nein dich meinte ich nicht ^^ spiele selber seit über 4 Jahren. Natürlich mit pausen mittendrin und ich bin ebenfalls kein Gildenmensch. Vorallem weil ich auch mal schnell die Lust an einer Klasse verliere wodurch ich schon auf 5 verschiedenen Accounts alle klassen schon auf maxlvl hatte ^^ manche sogar doppelt oder 3fach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mir macht es spass einen char hochzuziehen und ordentlich zu equippen.

Meine nachricht ging eher an die Spieler die der meinung sind das es total beschissen ist das jetzt in jeder ini Eroberung marken droppen. Wenn ihr es zu einfach findet euch t8 ( wobei es 2 mikrige teile sind ) mit marken zu kaufen, dann tut es halt nicht.

Euer problem ist jedoch nicht das sie leicht zu bekommen sind. Sondern eher dass ihr euch nicht mitten in OG hinstellen und Posen könnt weil jeder 2. das gleiche Item hat.

So, muss jetzt zur Arbeit. Bye 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shileen (11. August 2009)

mhh die SUCHT! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Esda (11. August 2009)

Arcanda schrieb:


> Und dieses rumgeheule vonwegen Casual freundlichen spiel versteh ich garnet. Es ist nur ein Spiel ich kann nicht verstehen wie Leute sich damit aufgeilen die Seltensten Schultern im Spiel zu haben und damit in OG rumposen.





Arcanda schrieb:


> Meine nachricht ging eher an die Spieler die der meinung sind das es total beschissen ist das jetzt in jeder ini Eroberung marken droppen. Wenn ihr es zu einfach findet euch t8 ( wobei es 2 mikrige teile sind ) mit marken zu kaufen, dann tut es halt nicht.
> 
> Euer problem ist jedoch nicht das sie leicht zu bekommen sind. Sondern eher dass ihr euch nicht mitten in OG hinstellen und Posen könnt weil jeder 2. das gleiche Item hat.




Auch wenn ich dem Rest von deinem Post ja zustimme: scher hier nicht alle Leute über einen Kamm, das ist Mist. 
Nicht alle ärgern sich über die Marken, weil sie es den andern nicht gönnen oder nur selber rumposen wollen - mich nervt es nur, dass man eine Belohnung dafür bekommt, nichts zu tun bzw nicht das, was eigentlich erforderlich wäre. 
Ich mein, wenn jemand nen BMW haben will, geht er auch nicht hin und sagt: hier, gib her! Ich will aber nichts dafür tun! Was denn, gönnst du mir das nicht??
Mit Epixs rumposen ist bescheuert, genauso wie das Wort 'boon' oder 'casual'. Trotzdem ist das in unserer Welt einfach so, dass man sich für Wertvollere Dinge ins Zeug legen muss, sonst kriegt man sie nicht. 
Dieses Argument mit dem Rumposen kommt meistens von den Leuten, die die Items nicht bekommen könnten, wenn sie nicht so leicht zugänglich wären. Das spricht ja auch schon für sich.


Mich persönlich hält nämlich einfach nur der Spaß am Raiden in Wow... deswegen wünsch ich mir auch eine etwas härtet Inni in der Zukunft, auch wenn ich jetzt aus Spaß gern noch in einer Naxx10 Rnd mitgeh, auch wenn ich keine Items mehr da draus brauch.


----------



## Bigbear9871 (11. August 2009)

Spankey schrieb:


> Hält schreibt man mit einem L!!!
> 
> Der Spass am Spiel hält mich bei WoW.
> Andere "kostenlose" MMORPG erreichen bislang nicht das WoW-Niveau.




seit wann ist wow kostenlos? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pyralvex (11. August 2009)

naja das einzige was mich noch bei wow hält ist der gedanke an die guten alten zeitennaja ansonsten nichts mit meinen freunden in wow hab ich auch privat kontakt also das würde mich schonmal nicht in wow halten^^meine gilde hat sich aufgelöst die neue wo ich rein ging auch 2monate danach....jetzt bleibt nur noch abzuwarten was das nächste mmorpg ist was mich fesselt(hoffe auf aion*hust*^^)


----------



## Arkena (11. August 2009)

Zum Glück hab ich kurz nahc Add on aufgehört mit WoW.
Für 3 Monate und hab nicht viel vermisst sied dem spiel ich aufn P server ist viel entspannter kein großer Raid streß mehr.
Das wir den Patches hinter her hengen stört wenig so kann mann wenigstens in ruhe und ohen den Streß und erfolgsdrucvk spielen


----------



## Toraka' (11. August 2009)

@3ter über mir
gar nicht, er bezieht sich auf MMORPGs wie RoM


BTT: 
nix, meine Gilde hat mich grundlos verstossen und mich somit fallen gelassen obwohl ich eigentlich im Content gut dabei war (zu 3.1 schon Naxx equipt)
somit hatte ich nie das Vergnügen Ulduar zu sehen...



Spoiler



arschlöcher....


deshalb habe ich seit gut 3 Monaten aufgehört...und man hat einfach viel mehr Zeit zum Arbeiten oder sonstwas machen...
am PC sitzen wird aber langweilig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Webi (11. August 2009)

eigentlich wollte ich mal zu HdR. War nicht so meins.
Dann Age of Conan. Hat mir nicht gefallen.
Nun hab ich mal in Warhammer ein wenig reingeschnuppert. PvP, bzw. RvR ist ganz ok. Mir gefällt das würfeln um die Kisten. Nette Sache. Aber sonst.... Viel zu hakelig und unschönes Play
Aion könnte für mich die Alternative sein. Habe schon 2 Closed Betas mitgemacht und freue mich echt auf nächstes WE.

Und WoW? Naja, wir raiden noch. Ab und zu ein paar LvL twinken. Langsam wirds ausgelutscht. Naja, mal sehen. An den 12 Euros pro Monat liegts nicht...

Ansonsten nicht mehr viel. Die Leute, naja.


----------



## Stoki (11. August 2009)

Also nach knapp 3 Jahren nichts mehr habe aufgehört da das game mir nix mehr bringt. keinen fun und alle freunde sind weg.


----------



## theduke666 (11. August 2009)

Das sich viele beschweren, liegt daran, das viele im Begriff sind aufzuhören.
Wer weg ist, beschwert sich meistens auch nicht mehr weiter.

"Freunde", naja, "Spielkameraden" wäre der richtige Ausdruck.
"Community"? ROFL "DPS-geile Teppichratten" umschreibt es besser.
Mich hält ab März nichts mehr, daran wird auch ein Update nichts ändern.


----------



## Freakout007 (11. August 2009)

Tjo WoW lieben und hassen... spiel WoW wegen Freunden, bissl chillig raidn und eben zum Zeitvertreib
immer wieder mit pausen... da doch immer wieder mal die Luft raus ist!
Seit mal ehrlich WoW ist der Platzhirsch unter den Mmo´s und das Problem wird sein,
dass jedes MMo das nach kommt auch an WoW gemessen wird. Das passiert nicht
mal bewusst, aber wer 4/5 jahre wow gespielt hat, kennt jeden Quest, jedes Eck,
jeden Mob, jeden Boss und jeden Strauch in der ganzen, weiten Welt
und bewertet jedes neue Rollenspiel einfach krititsch und misst am Marktführer!
Mann hat ups und downs mitgemacht, und immer diese früher war alles besser geschichte,
ein Spiel muss sich entwickeln, dass Blizz mit dieser Item Geierei und mit Patch 3.2
eher den falschen Weg wählt ist wahrscheinlich vielen bewusst!
PDC und PDK und das neue Emblemesystem fördern immer mehr diesen Singleplayermode,
der für ein SPiel, das seinerzeit auf eben enorme Gruppendynamik gebaut hat eher unangebracht ist...
Aber es kommt nix besseres nach soviel steht fest, auch Aion wird keine
Revolution im Rollenspielgenre sein, gleich wie es Aoc und War nicht waren oder sein werden!
Allen in den neuen MMo´s viel Spass... 
ich bleib bei wow... 
greeetz


----------



## Mäuserich (11. August 2009)

Auch wenn ich nicht mit allen (oder sogar vielen) Dingen die Blizz so in den letzen Jahren gepatcht hat einverstanden bin muss ich sagen das WoW für mich persönlich immer noch das zweitbeste Spiel aller Zeiten ist (nur Secret of Mana fand ich besser).

Es macht mir riesen Spass Instanzen zu gehen, auch wenn sie total einfach sind, aber das TS Gelaber mit der Gilde ist in gemeinsamen Inis noch amüsanter. Ausserdem ist es schön wenn man einem Twink eines Gildenkollegen ein neues items organisiert bekommt. Wir freuen uns tierisch wenn unser einziger Gilden Casual in PdC mal wieder so richtig abreifen konnte ^^

Mir gefällt die Grafik sehr gut, technisch ist sie zwar schon recht alt, aber Grafikstil zählt für mich mehr als Technik.

Die Entwicklung meiner Charaktere und die Interaktion in den Klassenforen, sowie Guides lesen und wenn ich selber in einem Bereich gut genug bin Guides schreiben ist das was für mich spielerisch an WoW den grössten Reiz hat.


----------



## Arcanda (11. August 2009)

Esda schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich dem Rest von deinem Post ja zustimme: scher hier nicht alle Leute über einen Kamm, das ist Mist.
> Nicht alle ärgern sich über die Marken, weil sie es den andern nicht gönnen oder nur selber rumposen wollen - mich nervt es nur, dass man eine Belohnung dafür bekommt, nichts zu tun bzw nicht das, was eigentlich erforderlich wäre.
> Ich mein, wenn jemand nen BMW haben will, geht er auch nicht hin und sagt: hier, gib her! Ich will aber nichts dafür tun! Was denn, gönnst du mir das nicht??
> Mit Epixs rumposen ist bescheuert, genauso wie das Wort 'boon' oder 'casual'. Trotzdem ist das in unserer Welt einfach so, dass man sich für Wertvollere Dinge ins Zeug legen muss, sonst kriegt man sie nicht.
> ...



1. Scher ich hier nicht alle überm Kamm. Die Leute wissen schon bescheid und fühlen sich angesprochen.
2. BMW? Wie gesagt wir reden hier von einem Spiel.
3. Nein, ich habe mir absolut nichts mit Marken geholt. Spiele übrigens momentan meinen 3. DK hoch. HOCH LEBE DER TODESRITTER! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG


----------



## Esda (11. August 2009)

Arcanda schrieb:


> 1. Scher ich hier nicht alle überm Kamm. Die Leute wissen schon bescheid und fühlen sich angesprochen.
> 2. BMW? Wie gesagt wir reden hier von einem Spiel.
> 3. Nein, ich habe mir absolut nichts mit Marken geholt. Spiele übrigens momentan meinen 3. DK hoch. HOCH LEBE DER TODESRITTER!
> 
> ...



öhm, das klang aber irgendwie anders. Naja, wenn dus sagst...
Das mit dem BMW war ein Vergleich, damit man es leichter versteht. Scheint nicht geklappt zu haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und es ist mir persönlich egal, was du dir von Marken holst, mich nervt nur die Einstellung, die du mit deinem Post vertreten hast.


----------



## Kimbini (11. August 2009)

Ich spiele WoW ansich nur als Ausgleich zu meinem doch recht stressigen Alltag. Mich hält meine Gilde, denn ich habe dort einige sehr nette Leute kennenlernen dürfen, die ich als Freunde bezeichnen würde.

Mal abgesehen davon: Ich bin leicht ehrgeizig. Jedes neu erworbene (erbeutete) Haustier, Rezept oder Reittier macht mich stolz und fördert meinen Willen, noch mehr davon haben zu wollen.

Die Gruppenevents machen natürlich auch Spaß ebenso das Questen und das Helfen.


----------



## 1stVampire (11. August 2009)

Freunde und Twinks... unzählige Twinks... und jeder von ihnen muss ausgerüstet sein :-)

Außerdem... RP-Server - da gibts auch immer was zu tun ;-)


----------



## perez (11. August 2009)

Nichts mehr, Account wurde storniert.

Es wird leider immer schlechter, nach 4 Jahren reicht es nun.

Die Patches bringen das Spiel um.

Epic`s sind doch lange keine Epic`s mehr, früher musste man noch etwas tun dafür. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Axas-Kyoshi (11. August 2009)

> Epic`s sind doch lange keine Epic`s mehr, früher musste man noch etwas tun dafür. paladin.gif



Ich hoffe ja das bald n patch kommt indem alle "lila" epic items in "blaue" rare items transformiert werden und nur die items an die man schwer kommt "lila" epic werden ;D


----------



## Kyanora (11. August 2009)

Ehrlich gesagt ist es leider das einzige MMO welches mich auf Dauer gefangen hat. Ich habe jeden anderen Titel auf dem Markt zuhause und auch die Probezeiten durchgemacht, aber keines hat mir gefallen. Wow ist nur noch zum Zeitvertreib und irgendwie raide ich eh nur noch denn alles andere kann man in dem Spiel sowieso schon lange wegwerfen.


----------



## 11Raiden (11. August 2009)

Alles in allem ist WoW ein gut gemachtes Spiel.
Nach ein paar Jahren kann es sein, daß der ein oder andere, mehr oder weniger, davon angeödet sein kann.

Grade wenn man das Spiel "erfolgreich" spielen möchte.
Ich zitiere mal etwas:
"Man kann WoW nicht gewinnen."

Dass führt dazu, dass man sich fragt, warum mache ich das und was bringt mir das?
Mir persönlich bringt es anscheinend auch noch was.
Ich entdecke grade Open-PvP für mich und versuche wieder mehr wie früher Rollenspiel zu machen.

Stumpf zu questen, raiden, farmen war nie mein Ding.
Ich werde auch die Finger von den Berufen lassen, weil mich das im Moment nicht interessiert.
Es gibt ein neues Untoten-Pferd, welches meiner Meinung nach gut aussieht.
Das möchte ich mir mit einem Char holen.

Ich glaube ich bin eher ein gemütlicher Spieler als ein ich muß den Erfolg oder das Teil haben, weil dann werde ich verbissen und habe keinen Spaß mehr.

Natürlich möchte ich meine Figur einigermaßen gut ausgerüstet wissen, doch mir reicht  auch eine durchweg blauequippter Char.

Ich spiele dann lieber einen Twink, weil ich mag die Abwechslung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kabamaan (11. August 2009)

Einige Freunde spielen noch das hält mich und vorallem die Retro Raids auf unserem Server mehr aber die Raids BC ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jinjala (11. August 2009)

Nichts, daher habe ich vor ca. 1 1/2 Jahren aufgehört...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nereo (11. August 2009)

Slyer1406 schrieb:


> die wartezeit bis aion erscheint
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




jop is bei mir auch so... ^^


----------



## Rainaar (11. August 2009)

Spaß am Spiel. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blooooooody (11. August 2009)

ich bleibe nur im WoW wegen der Storys


----------



## Whitechapel (11. August 2009)

Ich frag mich eigentlich auch was mich an dem Spiel hält.. Es gibt immer mal ne Zeit wo es ziemlich Spaß macht und nach ein paar Wochen reichts dann auch erstmal wieder einige Monate.. Aber dank zahlreicher Kundschaftswerbe-Patches bei denen alles immer mehr ausgelegt wird, damit jeder mit kaum aufwand alles erreichen kann, sind die Phasen die Spaß machen immer kürzer.. Ich meine andere Firmen starten auch keine Rückrufaktionen für z.B. Playstation Spiele weil sie denken sie wären zu schwer..

@ Jinjala.. was machste eigentlich im Wow Forum wenn du schon solange nicht mehr spielst?


----------



## Taldi (11. August 2009)

Spaß am Spiel würd ich mal sagen ^^


----------



## Arcanda (11. August 2009)

Esda schrieb:


> Dieses Argument mit dem Rumposen kommt meistens von den Leuten, die die Items nicht bekommen könnten, wenn sie nicht so leicht zugänglich wären. Das spricht ja auch schon für sich.





Esda schrieb:


> Und es ist mir persönlich egal, was du dir von Marken holst, mich nervt nur die Einstellung, die du mit deinem Post vertreten hast.



Wollte dich nur aufklären 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oronarc (11. August 2009)

nach 3 Jahren WoW hält mich nichts mehr. Habe meine Account vor einiger Zeit stillgelegt und warte gespannt auf AION (hab die Beta schon gespielt und ENDLICH wieder mal ein Spielvergnügen wie zu WoW-Classiczeiten gehabt.)
Es ist unglaublich, wie Blizzard es verstanden hat, ein so gutes Spiel wie Wow Classic kaputtzumachen. Schade drum, aber was soll´s, AION steht am Start.


Man munkelt ja, dass das Nichtmehrantreffen von GM´s ingame in WoW ein untrügliches Zeichen dafür ist, dass Blizzard selbst sich schon von WoW verabschiedet hat. Die Armen, die WoW immer noch zocken und nicht bemerkt haben, dass sie längst auf einem Abstellgleis sind.


----------



## Sir Wagi (11. August 2009)

Also ich beschwer mich nich ...

Mir gefällt das Spiel ... Die Freiheit, dass ich selbst bestimmen kann was ich mache ... Ob nun raiden, Lowies ärgern oder angeln ...
Mir gefällt die Community (allein 7 RLs dabei^^) ...
Und ich kann meinen Sammeltrieb ausleben ... Hatte heute nach dem wohl ca. 10.000x endlich den Eisbär in der "Brunnhildartüte" xD ...

Bin zufrieden ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OldboyX (11. August 2009)

Oronarc schrieb:


> Man munkelt ja, dass das Nichtmehrantreffen von GM´s ingame in WoW ein untrügliches Zeichen dafür ist, dass Blizzard selbst sich schon von WoW verabschiedet hat. Die Armen, die WoW immer noch zocken und nicht bemerkt haben, dass sie längst auf einem Abstellgleis sind.



Ist klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das meistgespielte und wirtschaftlich erfolgreichste MMO der Welt, das Patches und Inhalte nachschiebt wie sonst kein MMO es in dieser Dichte tut, wurde von seinen Entwicklern auf das "Abstellgleis" gestellt. Dies weiß man, weil irgendeine attention who** nicht nach bereits 30 Sekunden Antwort von einem GM bekommt, der sich dazu noch persönlich vor sie hinstellt, in ein Forum gepostet hat, dass es so sein müsste un die "Zeichen für den Untergang unverkennbar wären".

Echt aber, ist doch klar, weiß jeder  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Topic

-Weil es für mein Geld das bei weitem beste Spiel ist, das mir gutes PVE, PVP, Crafting, Sammeln, Achievements und die Arena bietet (die nenn ich mal getrennt vom restlichen PVP)
-Gilde / Freunde
-Weil HDRO kein PVP hat und die PVE Inhalte meine Freizeit nicht ausfüllen
-WoW spielt sich "rund" und "flüssig"


----------



## Irath (11. August 2009)

Das Spiel... ganz einfach. Die Quests, die Umgebungen, die Spielmechanik, der Talentbaum, die Fähigkeiten, Die Instanzen und Raids und und und. Und weil ein Real-Life Freund und meine Gilde noch zocken.

Mich persönlich nervt nur der Blizz-Support. Hab ein Ticket geschrieben weil ich nur das gekonnte Reiten in der Ehrenfeste für Flugmounts erlernen konnte, nicht aber das normale! Dann schreibt der mir Infos über die Sachen das man z.B. über Dalaran und Tausendwinter fliegen kann und man jetzt schon ab Level 20 normales Mount-Reiten erlernen kann, wo ect. Aber ich wollte etwas völlig anderes... jetzt zock ich erstmal kein WoW mehr. 

Aber ich kann sagen: Ja, ich meckere manchmal OBWOHL ich mir bewusst bin das bei so einen riesigen MMORPG nicht in 30S. ein GM bereitstehen kann. Ja, ich finde das Spiel in manchen Punkten auch irgendwie nicht so gut wie zu Vanilla-Classic-Zeiten. Aber ja, ich mag das Spiel, ich spiele es immer noch und ich finde das Blizzard durch die "Casuals-Patches" nur erreichen will, dass selbst Leute die weniger als 5 Stunden pro Tag spielen immer noch die selben Erfolge erreichen könne.

Und ich finde für die riesige Spielwelt und den etlichen Möglichkeiten etwas zu tun und die vielen völlig kostenlosen Erweiterungen wo urplötzlich eine völlig neue Instanz (3.1, 3.2, später auch die Arthas-Ini mit 3.3) auf dich wartet rechtfertigen die 13 Euronen die ich monatlich in dieses Spiel stecken muss!

LG


----------



## healyeah666 (11. August 2009)

Nichts mehr. Ehemals die Freunde und die Gilde, da aber die meisten auch weg vom Fenster sind bei WoW hält mich halt nix mer.


----------



## Oronarc (11. August 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Dies weiß man, weil irgendeine attention who** nicht nach bereits 30 Sekunden Antwort von einem GM bekommt, der sich dazu noch persönlich vor sie hinstellt, in ein Forum gepostet hat, dass es so sein müsste un die "Zeichen für den Untergang unverkennbar wären".



30 sec - ne, is klar  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

In den letzten Wochen meines Spielens ist es kein einziges Mal mehr vorgekommen, dass sich ein GM ingame auf ein Ticket gemeldet hat. GRUNDSÄTZLICH habe ich eine Antwort erst am nächsten Tag im Postfach vorgefunden und diese Antwort war jeweils nur irgendein Standardgefasel, welches auf das eigentliche Problem in keinster Weise einging.

kommen wir also mal zu den Fakten:

1. WoW totgepatcht
2. Diablo 3 verschoben
3. Starcraft 2 verschoben

ergo: da läuft bei Blizzard verdammt was schief

Resultat: Dutzende gute Spieler, welche ich persönlich kenne, haben in der letzten Zeit wie ich mit WoW aufgehört.

Zu den Zahlen: schau Dir die Zahlen bei AION an - allein im koreanischen Raum 3,4 Millionen - mit weltweitem Release wird Aion mit einem Schlag sicherlich eine Menge mehr Spieler haben als WoW.


----------



## Nechbet_eds (11. August 2009)

Moin,

@ all die bereits mit WOW aufgehört haben und so glücklich sind. Bitte bleibt doch dann auch dem Thema fern diese Kommentare sind sinnlios.

Ich bin der Meinung wow wird weiter für alle interessant bleiben, die den Content genießen und nicht jeden Patch inerhalb von zwei Wochen verspeist haben. Also beispielsweise alle Berufstätigen oder jene Spieler die noch ein geordnetes RL haben. 

Alle die sehr intensiv spielen, werden nicht in wow aber, auch in keinem anderem Spiel eine langfristige Spielfreude erfahren. So viel Patches kann es gar nicht geben und das kann auch kein Entwicklungsteam jeh leisten was einige Spieler "Konsumieren" können. Also bleibt mal auf dem Boden. 

Und zu Aoin kann ich nur sagen es wird genauso wenig Kratzer an WOW hinterlassen wie WAR. Das Spiel ist viel zu asiatisch angehaucht und für einen gesunden Miteleropäer schlecht genießbar. 

Gruß
Nechbet


----------



## Oronarc (11. August 2009)

Nechbet_eds schrieb:


> Und zu Aoin kann ich nur sagen es wird genauso wenig Kratzer an WOW hinterlassen wie WAR. Das Spiel ist viel zu asiatisch angehaucht und für einen gesunden Miteleropäer schlecht genießbar.



Stimmt, da gebe ich Dir sogar Recht, es wird keine Kratzer an WoW hinterlassen, sondern es schlichtweg hinwegfegen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deleo (11. August 2009)

Boar machen sich die leute hier selber was vor loooooooooool
Alle spielen nicht mehr,aber die abbo zahlen werden net weniger in Europa...Und alle sind hier im Forum.....Komisch.

Mich Hält das gameplay und den inhalt,man hat so viele sachen die man anstellen kann,das bitete kein anderes spiel.
In manchen Spielen kann man sich net mal neue taschen herstellen.


----------



## Oronarc (11. August 2009)

Deleo schrieb:


> Alle spielen nicht mehr,aber die abbo zahlen werden net weniger in Europa...Und alle sind hier im Forum.....Komisch.



Tja, nur dass die Abozahlen in Europa innerhalb der letzten vier Monate schon böse eingebrochen sind. Aber es gibt ja immer welche, die nach Abfahrt des Zuges auf dem Bahnhof stehen und sich wundern, warum der Zug nicht kommt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## baummi (11. August 2009)

Was hält ne Kriegerdose bei WOW:Gute Gilde,Spaß am Raiden(auch nach 100000Wipes)^^ und die Tatsache das ein Furykrieger richtig geil ist^^


----------



## lagig (11. August 2009)

Hi Ich habe grade 1Jahr Pause von wow ^^ naja nicht weil es Langweilig ist sonderen Private Probleme und Ja ich war süchti ^^ aber sonst ist das spiel sehr gut  weil ich spiele das mit einen Pc der schon 9 jahre auf den bukel hat ^^. habe auch hdro gespielt ^^ aber war zu langweilig ^^  rom genau scheiße wie alle free spiel games ^^ aber ich komme wieder zurück nach wow


----------



## DaRkHeLLBoY95 (11. August 2009)

mich hält nichts mehr bei WoW ....... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## thewingedshadow (11. August 2009)

<- spielt seit Release von BC und immer dann und nur deswegen weil es Spaß macht.

Würde ich darüber nachdenken, was mir fehlen würde, wenn ich aufhören würde - was ich in der nächsten Zukunft noch nicht vorhabe - dann wäre es das Rollenspiel und meine Charaktere... denn die Leute, die mir in den 2,nochwas Jahren wichtig geworden sind, werde ich auch ohne WoW haben, nachdem ich einige von ihnen auch iRL getroffen habe.


----------



## Bösekuh (11. August 2009)

die sucht


----------



## Novane (11. August 2009)

mich hält das lvln
ich mag das endgame nicht mehr kA wieso vllt weils mir zu einfach erscheint
finde es cool wenn ich twinke und jmd treffe der auch classic lange gezckt hat und wir drüber reden können
wie scheisse schwer doch die prinzessin in maurodon früher war etc^^
das hält mich
und im moment die neuen dudu formen xD


----------



## Nechbet_eds (11. August 2009)

@ Oronarc

Du hast wohl zu jedem Post einen Kommentar oder? Kleiner Besserwisser :-) ??


Ach und du hast ja aufgehört. Aber anscheinend beschäftigt dich das Spiel noch sonst würdest du das Foru nicht besucen. 

Oder was machst du hier? Aktive Spieler nerven triffts wohl.

gruß
Nechbet


----------



## neoaion (11. August 2009)

Bei Wow hat hält mich nichts mehr, daher auch vor zwei Monaten mit dem Gammel Game aufgehört!

Ich warte jetzt auf den Aion Release. Die Beta Wochenenden waren schon sehr vielversprechend!

Wow hat sich einfach so sehr verändert, dass es garnicht mehr das Puplikum ansprechen kann, dass es seit Beginn oder BC gespielt haben.

Das Game hat so viel undurchdachten Müll mittlerweile reingesteckt bekommen, dass man als Langzeitspieler nicht mehr nur drüber lachen kann, sodern sich viel mehr fragt, wer von den Pappnasen bei Blizz diese Entscheidungen verabschiedet hat.

Die Leute die zB schlecht über Aion reden, haben zu 90% nicht eine Sekunde das Game selber angespielt und/oder tragen einfach eine "Wow-Brille", mit anderen Worten, sie lassen keine Kritik an "ihrem" Spiel zu und sehen alles nur als Konkurenz. Aion zielt überhaupt nicht auf die Wow Community ab, sondern eher auf zB WARHAMMER und das ist auch gut so, denn wenn es nach mir geht, kann WOW gerne seine Leute behalten, denn es gibt zweifellos  mehr Idioten als ordentliche Mitspieler.

Ich wünsche mir, dass Aion einen guten Start in Deutschland erlebt, sich eine kleine aber feine Community aufbaut, meinetwegen auch mit Wow überläufern, aber der Grossteil der Idioten kann gerne beim Gammel Game schlecht hin bleiben:-)


----------



## Hell's Lord (11. August 2009)

AGrand schrieb:


> Sag uns ein Spiel was mithalten kann =P
> 
> Sonst Freunde, Gilde


Aion.

Hab meinen Acc zwar schon gekündigt, deswegen gehör ich hier eigentlich nich rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: @ Nechbet_eds: Jep, es is zwar asiatisch angehaucht, aber schau dir nur mal die Charaktererstellung an. Du kannst dir soviele verschiedene Skins erstellen, die mal rein gar nichts mit Asien zu tun haben oO.


----------



## Oronarc (11. August 2009)

Nechbet_eds schrieb:


> @ Oronarc
> 
> Du hast wohl zu jedem Post einen Kommentar oder? Kleiner Besserwisser :-) ??



Ist mir doch ein Vergnügen, auch zu Deinem sinnfreien Kommentar etwas zu schreiben. Erstens ist es der Sinn eines Forums, dass man sich an Diskussionen beteiligt. Zweitens bin ich kein kleiner Besserwisser, sondern ein großer und drittens ist man auch manchmal auf buffed, wenn man WoW nicht mehr spielt - aber das mag jemand, für den WoW über allem steht, nicht verstehen.


----------



## Arcanda (11. August 2009)

Oronarc schrieb:


> Stimmt, da gebe ich Dir sogar Recht, es wird keine Kratzer an WoW hinterlassen, sondern es schlichtweg hinwegfegen!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Naja. Wer auf n Grinder steht. Jedem das sein. 

Meine Meinung: Absoluter Schrott.


----------



## loWnl1337 (11. August 2009)

Prättcha schrieb:


> Ich kenne bislang kein anderes Spiel, das Game-Technisch mit WoW mithalten kann.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hast aus meinem mund gesprochen


----------



## Treni (11. August 2009)

zeitvertreib bis aion kommt


----------



## Aldoral (11. August 2009)

Ich hab jetzt mit dem Raiden angefangen also Ulduar ( Naxx fällt nicht unter raiden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) und ich muss sagen das macht echt spaß also solange ulduar nicht clean ist werde ich wohl noch bei wow bleiben....
Und Ulduar wird noch länger nicht clean sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wiesenputz (11. August 2009)

NUR die RL Freunde.

Wenn bestimmte Leute nicht mehr spielen würden, würde ich auch aufhören. Ich raide nicht, na ja, damals, T2 war noch schön  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich spiele Abends ein wenig, die Heroinstanzen. Man findet innerhalb von Minuten eine Gruppe, Tanks werden immer gesucht. Aber dann die Frage, was kommt dann? Man hat innerhalb von 1-2 Wochen seine ganzen Markenteile gekauft, fertig. Dann gammelt man wieder in Dalaran rum, versucht sich in AH An- und Verkauf und farmt sinnlose Sachen.

Sagen wir mal so, WoW ist praktisch ein ICQ mit bunter Grafik  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stevesteel (11. August 2009)

ich spiele gerade wieder einen Druiden hoch, das macht sehr viel Spaß, vor allem, weil ich mir, wie bei jedem Twink vornehme, nicht das Gebiet zu verlassen, bevor ich nicht alle verfügbaren Quests dort erledigt habe. Aber das wird wohl wieder nichts ^^
Könnte zwar auf Main oder andere 80er Twinks umloggen, aber mit einem 2 Monate altem Baby im Haus kann man halt nicht 4h konzentriert
am Raid teilnehmen. 
Btw: afk in Crossroads gehen ist immer noch gefährlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gnorfal (11. August 2009)

Mich hä*ll*t hier das viele Go*ll*d, die tolle We*ll*t, R*LL* Freunde und überhaupt alle doppel LL´s im Spiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stevesteel (11. August 2009)

Gnorfal schrieb:


> Mich hä*ll*t hier das viele Go*ll*d, die tolle We*ll*t, R*LL* Freunde und überhaupt alle doppel LL´s im Spiel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


FAIL! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ascían (11. August 2009)

Bei den meisten wird es wohl die Gilde oder Freunde sein. 


Da meine Gilde weiter nach Aion zieht werde ich auch dorthin "gehen" - durfte schon die Beta anspielen, und das Game ist einfach der Hammer. Hoffentlich bleibt das so.


----------



## Talismaniac (11. August 2009)

Stevesteel schrieb:


> FAIL*L*!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




;D


----------



## HUNTER-LEADER (11. August 2009)

Graustar schrieb:


> Welche Vielfältigkeit???
> Das du jeden Tag die selben Dailys machst um irgend welche Rezepte zu erlernen. Einen Twink nach den anderen hoch ziehen weil es ja jetzt so einfach ist. Leute geht nach draussen, es ist Sommer. Ich war auch so einer der Deppen, der jede freie Min vor dem Spiel saß, der jeden Tag seine Dailys machte. Ich weiß wovon ich rede. Aber den Weg den Blizz jetzt einschlägt, nein danke. Und ich hab kein anderes MMO in Sicht.
> 
> Meine Meinung, sry
> aber es ist einfach nur noch Schrott



Wenn du diese Meinung vertretest will ich nicht wissen wie du über andere Spiele urteilst.


----------



## HUNTER-LEADER (11. August 2009)

Stevesteel schrieb:


> ich spiele gerade wieder einen Druiden hoch, das macht sehr viel Spaß, vor allem, weil ich mir, wie bei jedem Twink vornehme, nicht das Gebiet zu verlassen, bevor ich nicht alle verfügbaren Quests dort erledigt habe. Aber das wird wohl wieder nichts ^^
> Könnte zwar auf Main oder andere 80er Twinks umloggen, aber mit einem 2 Monate altem Baby im Haus kann man halt nicht 4h konzentriert
> am Raid teilnehmen.
> Btw: afk in Crossroads gehen ist immer noch gefährlich
> ...



xD So isses bei mir auch.


----------



## Klos1 (11. August 2009)

Ich schreib mal, was mich wieder zu Wow bringen würde. Gutes PvP und das Ablegen des Irrglaubens, daß Arena auf jedenfall mehr wert sein muss, als anderes PvP. Sei es nun in Form  von Szenarien oder OpenPvP. Wobei OpenPvP ja nicht wirklich implentiert ist. Auch hier könnte man sich etwas mehr ausdenken.

Der Rest ist in Wow gut so, wie er ist und mit Sicherheit in den meisten Fällen Referenz.


----------



## HUNTER-LEADER (11. August 2009)

Wann wird hier eigentlich nen Aion-Forum eingerichtet? Nervt solangsam hier. Und dan gleich immer so attackierend rüber kommen geht ja mal garnicht.


----------



## Norjena (11. August 2009)

HUNTER-LEADER schrieb:


> Wann wird hier eigentlich nen Aion-Forum eingerichtet? Nervt solangsam hier. Und dan gleich immer so attackierend rüber kommen geht ja mal garnicht.



Es gibt ein Aion Forum, allerdings nur 1 Unterforum, was auch gut ist, dann bleiben die ganzen Spammer und Flamer hier bei euch weil sie das andere nicht finden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Zum Thema, habe am Wochenende meinen Account nach 4Monaten Pause wieder für einen Monat aktiviert (um die Zeit bis Aion zu überbrücken).

Was mir nach wie vor sehr gefällt ist Warsong, einfach ein tolles BG. Was ich vermissen werde ist das (meiner Meinung nach) grandiose Feeling der Scherbenwelt, insbesondere Nethersturm und Schattenmondtal (das ist keine Ironie).


----------



## Ricardo34 (11. August 2009)

Mich hält in WoW seit patch 3.2 eigentlich nichts mehr. spiele hauptsächlich eigentlich nur noch wegen meinen ganzen freunden wow aber auch denen vereght so langsam die lust an WoW.


----------



## Slyer1406 (11. August 2009)

Ich spiele kein wow ich spiele aion 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

#
Wow ist seit wotlk für mich naja einfach kacke...

Zu einfache raids
Zu schnelles leveln
Alle gegenstände sehen gleich aus
Keine balance
Keine bessonderheiten (gegenstände) 
Keine bessonderen erfolge... (einzigartig)
t8 für marken LOL
Fraktionswechsel (naja bringt blizz halt geld nee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) 
Raids kopieren ( naja ideen reichtum ist das nicht naxx aus classic zu entfernen und in wotlk wieder einzubauen GZ)
Berufesystem finde ich auch nicht klasse

Ich muss sagen wow war mal das aller aller beste spiel was es gab für mich aber jetzt ist es leider nicht mehr so

Ich werde mit dem release aion anfangen und ma gucken vll wirds ja wenn es sich hält in ein paar jahren wow verdrängen

Oder blizz neues Mmo wird ein großer erfolge 
DIe zukunft wird es zeigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spencer10 (11. August 2009)

Was mich bei WoW hält ?  *Zum Glück nichts mehr.*

Warum es kein Forum für Aion gibt ? *Weil Buffed meinte es ist wichtiger für das Schrottspiel Shakes & Fidget eins zu erstellen. *


----------



## Mupflu heilt dich nicht (11. August 2009)

Der Spaß. Ich bin erst seit Anfang diesen Jahres dabei und habe nicht soviel gespielt. Mein höchster Char ist/war bisher auf 71, den ich allerdings auch erst vor einigen Tagen auf dieses Level gespielt habe.
Ich twinke sehr gerne, die Quests machen allein durch ihre Hintergrundstories viel Spaß. Oft entdecke ich einiges, was ich noch nicht kannte, wenn man ein Gebiet erneut durchspielt, zudem ist es interessant viele verschiedene Klassen kennenzulernen. Würde ich nur einen Char spielen, wäre dies gar nicht möglich.

Was Anderes: Ich habe die letzten 3 1/2 Jahre Silkroad Online, ein "kostenloses" MMO aus Korea gespielt. Ganz anders, ein extremes Grindspiel, bei dem man wie selbstverständlich Tausende von Mobs innerhalb von Wochen killen muss, um ein paar Level zu machen... zudem ist das Spiel botverseucht (nicht nur Playerbots, sondern auch oft 10 Goldbots pro Mob in manchen Gebieten). Das Spiel ist natürlich auf Englisch und da man es nicht kauft, kann man auch keinen Support verlangen - den es natürlich nicht gibt. Allerdings blieb ich dort auch unter anderem der Community wegen - und das jahrelang. Das Spiel an sich gefiel mir auch wunderbar, man hatte alles was man brauchte. Spieletechnisch war es natürlich um Längen anders, bzw auch "schwieriger" als WoW... In dem Fall ist es natürlich auch so, dass man diese beiden Spiele einfach nicht vergleichen kann.

WoW hält mich, da es zur Zeit keine anderen gute MMO's gibt, die mir persönlich so etwas bieten. Die Vielfalt an Klassen, Skills und Quests. Die Erfolge machen da nur wenige Pluspunkte aus. Das PvP-System mit den Arenen ist Teil dessen. Was mich stört, ist die Veränderung des Open-PvP, welches relativ sinnlos ist, außer man möchte einen Quest machen und der Dreanei XXX kommt einem in den Weg... dann haut man doch gerne drauf.
Die letzten Patchnotes fanden bei den meisten Spielern, unter anderem auch mir, nicht soviel Begeisterung... Horde und Ally Chars auf einem Server - das passt mir auch nicht, und gut finde ich es ebenfalls nicht. Leider werden auch immer wieder Ally und Horde Klassen angepasst... was macht ein Paladin bei der Horde? Und ein Schamane, was hat der bei der stupiden Allyseite zu suchen?
Sowas wurde nie in der Warcrafthistorie erwähnt...

Trotz allem ist WoW für mich ein super Spiel. Die Monatsgebühren sind nicht die Welt und lohnen sich in jedem Fall zu 100%!
Im Moment spielen nur 2 Personen außer mir WoW, die ich auch persönlich kenne. Mein Bruder und ein Freund von mir, der auch schon oft wegen den ganzen Patchveränderungen aufhören wollte - zukünftige MMO's wie das StarWars-Universum reizen auch mich.

Nebenbei sei noch gesagt, dass ich vor kurzem HDRO angetestet habe - und das zwei Monate lang. Das Monsterspiel war zwischendurch ganz spaßig, hätte aber eigentlich für einen "richtigen" Erflog viel mehr Zeit gebraucht. Bei HDRO ist die Story das Wichtige, es macht Spaß alle Quests zu machen, die eigentlich auch größtenteils nur "Sammel-" und "Kill-" Quests sind und durch die gut erzählte Story fantastisch erscheinen. Die Grafik ist auch in diesem Fall nur Nebensache. Einem eingefleischten Warcraftfan, der davor schon die Warcraftreihe gespielt hat, gefällt auch die WoW-Welt, die wohlgemerkt schön und stimmig ist.

Wie auch immer, WoW ist ein super Spiel, wenn es einem Spaß macht (Abwechslungen tuen gut, manchmal eine Pause einlegen und was anderes spielen oder einfach gar nichts hilft da auch), dann sollte man auch weiterhin dabei bleiben...

Obwohl mal sehen, was ich nach ein paar Monaten Dailys und Inis sagen werde, bis dahin wird das Spiel jede Sekunde genossen...


----------



## EPoker (11. August 2009)

Was hält mich an WoW?

Freunde... mehr nicht ich spiele mit meinen Freunden gerne ne Runde WoW... Aber mehr nicht..


----------



## Milzer (11. August 2009)

Mich lenkt WoW nach nem 9 stündigen Arbeitstag einfach nur ab. Abschalten, ne kleine Instanz machen, vllt. ein bisschen PVP.
Von:

 -Familie weg
 -Freunde weg
 -etc... weg

... hab ich bei mir noch nichts bemerkt. Liegt warscheinlich daran das ich jeden Raid und jede Instanz beende wenn sich 
was besseres ergibt oder wenn meine Freundin oder jemand aus der Familie zu Besuch kommt.

WoW ist und bleibt ein Spiel, wer Suchterscheinungen bei sich bemerkt sollte sich von ärztlicher Seite beraten lassen.


----------



## Acid_1 (11. August 2009)

Mich hält die Gilde, und nun habe ich schon so viel Zeit in WoW gesteckt, dass ich nicht einfach so aufhören kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Freunde haben auch schon mit WoW aufgehört, also die nicht mehr.

Und Aion wird wie WAR ein Reinfall. Also würd' ich noch nicht die WoW-Accs in die Tonne schieben, nur stilllegen und warten, wie sichs mit Aion entwickelt...
Und kommt dann ja nicht wieder an und meckert nur rum.


----------



## ArcaneFrostFire (11. August 2009)

Tz^^ ist doch ganz einfach

Was ist das Beste auf der Welt neben Reallife, Frau und Geld?
Jeder weiß es! World of Warcraft heißt es!



Raids und achievements halten mich bei WoW :]


----------



## zwörki (11. August 2009)

ganz klar in erster linie dei gilde 
aber ich möchte auch noch alles an inztanten sehen 

mfg zwórki


----------



## Esda (11. August 2009)

Talismaniac schrieb:


> ;D



der war gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sowas hält auch bei Wow oder zumindest im Forum hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oronarc (11. August 2009)

nun, zumindest scheint Blizzard - wenn man den Gerüchten glauben darf - tatsächlich nen Arsch in der Hose zu haben, wenn sie mit Releasetermin von Aion am 23. September die Server abschalten. Weil es ansonsten für Blizzard einfach zu peinlich würde. (Wer Ironie findet, darf sie behalten!)

Es stimmt, dass WoW mal ein supergutes Spiel war, aber spätestens mit dem Wegpatchen der Zugangsvoraussetzungen für MH und BT in BC wurde es zum Sandkastenspiel epicgeiler Casuals.

Und zu den Zahlen: allein im koreanischen Raum hat AION bereits 3,4 Millionen Abozahler und mit weltweitem Release wird AION WoW innerhalb kürzester Zeit an Spielerzahlen übertreffen. Wenn dann irgendwann die WoW-Lemminge als Nachzügler nach AION wechseln, werden sie als Lowies erleben, wie hart das Leben im OpenPvP sein wird.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oronarc (11. August 2009)

sry Doppelpost


----------



## Seryma (11. August 2009)

Also beim Titel des Threads dachte ich mir schon "Also die Rechtschreibung isses nich..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 " aber in Wirklichkeit hält mich der *Spielspaß*, jaa, sowas habe ich noch, auch wenn viele andere nurnoch krankhaft süchtig sind, ich kann WoW noch genießen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## previ (11. August 2009)

die sucht


----------



## BigBen1994 (11. August 2009)

Ja Freunde und bekannte ingame halten mich dabei es macht ja auch spaß


----------



## Kaltunk (11. August 2009)

Oronarc schrieb:


> nun, zumindest scheint Blizzard - wenn man den Gerüchten glauben darf - tatsächlich nen Arsch in der Hose zu haben, wenn sie mit Releasetermin von Aion am 23. September die Server abschalten. Weil es ansonsten für Blizzard einfach zu peinlich würde. (Wer Ironie findet, darf sie behalten!)
> 
> Es stimmt, dass WoW mal ein supergutes Spiel war, aber spätestens mit dem Wegpatchen der Zugangsvoraussetzungen für MH und BT in BC wurde es zum Sandkastenspiel epicgeiler Casuals.
> 
> ...



Niemals.. Niemals.. NIEMALS! Wird Aion es schaffen, WoW mit dern Spieleranzahl zu überbieten. NIEMALS! Das war genau wie bei WAR, glaub mir. In buffed-Forum wird von Trollen etc. alles vollgespammt wie geil und super besser WAR sein wird wie WoW. Letztendlich spielen wieder alle WoW oder bleiben seltenfalls bei WAR.. Ich wette mit dir zu 101%, das AION das NIEMALS! schaffen wird..

b²t: Naja, eig hält mich WoW nicht mehr fest. Mit fehlt der Spaß und das Gefühl: Juhu, wieder eine Quest. an WoW.
Höre jetzt, sobald mein Abo abläuft, auf.

MfG Kaltunk


----------



## Gerak (11. August 2009)

ganz klar die gilde wenn man so lange mit diesen leuten zusammen gezockt hat und damals in bc noch sich noch angestrengt hat bei inis und bossen bis man sie endlich geschaft hat das war schon was deswegen hau ich hier nicht so schnell ab. 

Naja so wies jetzt aussieht wird der Kern meiner Gilde in Aion neu anfangen da will man natürlich dabei sein mal schauen wie es da wird.


----------



## Clonex (11. August 2009)

Auch mich haben bis vor kurzem nurnoch Gilden und sonstige Freunde in WoW gehalten nun aber warten die meisten davon, wie ich , auf den Release von AION.
Und ich hoffe sogar, das Aion nichtmal die hälfte an Spielerzahlen haben wird.
Die ganzen Kiddy´s und blender können ruhig bei WoW bleiben, hat man wenigstens ne vernünftige Com und nich die ganzen Nervensägen...

Also wie gesagt, WoW hat seinen Reiz meinermeinung nach schon vor langem verloren, seit WotlK ist das Spiel ganz hinüber...


----------



## Graustar (11. August 2009)

zwörki schrieb:


> ganz klar in erster linie dei gilde
> aber ich möchte auch noch alles an inztanten sehen
> 
> mfg zwórki




Ein paar Schulbücher wälzen würde zur Abwechslung auch ganz gut tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Enyalios (11. August 2009)

Plusader schrieb:


> sollen die flamer endlich bleiben wo der pfeffer wächst
> 
> ..... vernünftige leute im spiel.....
> ......keine kiddies mehr..............
> ...



Selfpwned...

@Clonex:

Genau so sehe ich das auch. Die Leute die am Ende meiner WoW-Zeit im Spiel rumdackelten waren teilweise schon sehr grenzwertig. Die Nivea gabs im Chat zu jeder Zeit gratis in rauhen Mengen.

Ich freu mich auch auf AION und hoffe das die geistigen Tiefflieger bei WoW bleben.


----------



## Hell's Lord (11. August 2009)

shamypower schrieb:


> Mit Aion könnt ihr euch auch anscheißen^^ Neues Spiel...noch nicht Balanced...ich freu mich schon auf die kommenden Aion Threads
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Von wegen nicht balanced du Nase!
Das Spiel ist in Korea schon ca. seit nem Jahr draussen, d.h., wenn wir es kriegen, ist es sehr wohl bereits balanced!

In WoW glänzt nichts übertrieben, das is wahr, aber schau dir mal die S4 Warri Teile vom 70er PvP an, haha, nein, gar nich übertrieben. 
Aion ist halt ein wenig asiatisch angehaucht, aber es hat doch seine Vorteile. 
Ihr seid einfach alle viel zu vernarrt in WoW, als dass ihr mal fähig wärt, über den WoW Tellerrand rauszuschauen, und sich was neues anzugucken. Ich hoffe, das irgendwann mal einer in diesem Thread auftaucht und ein wenig konstruktive Kritik an Aion anbringt. Vllt. hab ichs nur noch nich gelesen, bin erst bei Thread Seite 2, also ignoriert das wenn später mal wer was in der gewünschten Art geschrieben hat.

Mfg


----------



## Enyalios (11. August 2009)

Kaltunk schrieb:


> Niemals.. Niemals.. NIEMALS! Wird Aion es schaffen, WoW mit dern Spieleranzahl zu überbieten. NIEMALS! Das war genau wie bei WAR, glaub mir. In buffed-Forum wird von Trollen etc. alles vollgespammt wie geil und super besser WAR sein wird wie WoW.




Ich kann dich beruhigen - du darfst vermutlich auch noch in 5 Jahren Blizz-Fanboy sein und am Schulhof damit rumprahlen wie geil dein Legendary-Set ist das eben per Post kam.

Falls es dich beruhigt: Die allermeisten AION-Spieler legen weder Wert auf die meiste Accountzahl noch auf WoW-Fanboys und dergleichen im Spiel.


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (11. August 2009)

was mich noch an wow hält. wie einige wenige hier auch schon geschrieben haben, der spass.

ich habe wirklich noch spass am spiel, eben weil ich gelegenheitsspieler bin und kein krankhafter suchti...


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (11. August 2009)

gewohnheit


----------



## Phenyl19 (11. August 2009)

Wow ist eine Freizeitbeschäftigung für mich, sprich ein Hobby.
Ich handhabe das mit meinen Hobbys so, das ich sie betreibe weil ich Spaß daran hab.

Und zum Thema Aion vs. Wow: Tragt eure Diskussion doch bitte wo anders aus und vorallendingen sachlich.
Denn dinge zu behaupten wie z.B.: Aion/Wow ist das übertollste spiel, weil ist einfach so, ist der größt Mist.
Und wer auf diese Asia sachen steht soll Aion spielen und wem nicht gefällt spielt weiterhin Wow,War oder sonst was.


----------



## Rußler (11. August 2009)

JUST Freunde und Hoffnung auf nen 2.4 Server....

hate BLIZZ....seht hal ein dass ihr nur dummen Scheiß macht in letzter zeit...

WoW is das neue ICQ für mich...in Dalaran im Kreis reiten und Chatten..


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lich Dragon (11. August 2009)

Lol wen man ein Spiel spielt das keinen Fun macht und das nur wegen Freunden spielt macht man ganz ehrlich was Falsch im Leben oO.
Ich Spiele noch weils mir Spaß macht. Würde es das nicht machen würd ich nicht Spielen.


----------



## lordtheseiko (11. August 2009)

sufu ftw
mimimi³ o_O??

jaja sinnfreier post, egnauso sinnfrei wie der thread...


----------



## Kaltunk (11. August 2009)

Enyalios schrieb:


> Ich kann dich beruhigen - du darfst vermutlich auch noch in 5 Jahren Blizz-Fanboy sein und am Schulhof damit rumprahlen wie geil dein Legendary-Set ist das eben per Post kam.



'hust Ich bin Gelegenheitsspieler.. an so ein Set werde ich vllt. nicht mal in 8 Jahren kommen. Aber, in 5 Jahren kannst du ja damit prallen (; Bis dahin hat AION eh sein Pforten geschlossen und alle kommen wieder zurück. 



> Falls es dich beruhigt: Die allermeisten AION-Spieler legen weder Wert auf die meiste Accountzahl noch auf WoW-Fanboys und dergleichen im Spiel.



Ja klar, du weißt es ja, dass die allermeisten AION-Spieler wert drauf legene, klar du kennst natürlich die allermeisten AION-Spieler. Glaub mir, so eine Community wie WoW hat, wird es in AION in einigen Monaten auch geben (;

MfG Kaltunk


----------



## Copeland (11. August 2009)

Meine liebgewonnen Chars.


----------



## Lich Dragon (11. August 2009)

Kaltunk schrieb:


> 'hust Ich bin Gelegenheitsspieler.. an so ein Set werde ich vllt. nicht mal in 8 Jahren kommen. Aber, in 5 Jahren kannst du ja damit prallen (; Bis dahin hat AION eh sein Pforten geschlossen und alle kommen wieder zurück.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da geb ich dir 100% Recht. Aber Aion hat schon was. Wens mir gefällt Spiel ich Aion und WoW =P.. Wen nich dan nur WoW.


----------



## Schiksterminator (11. August 2009)

Das Ganze Spiel...Ist wohl das beste und bleibt wohl auch ersmal so..Und solange mir das Spiel noch Spaß bringt höre ich nicht auf und das könnte lange dauern Spiel ja schon seit release.


----------



## Miyazaki-0o0 (11. August 2009)

Die 3 Jahre die ich in meinen Char investiert habe!


----------



## Dunkelwolf (11. August 2009)

Ganz einfach: Spaß am RP und an der Welt allgemein. Da ich mich nicht durch die Inis hetze kann ich auch immer noch wieder was neues entdecken. So ist das schon ganz schön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SpRuDel619 (11. August 2009)

Zurzeit hält mich alles bei WoW....

Pvp(bzw Arena) macht wieder richtig Spaß, obwohl ich am Anfang gedacht habe das das voll sucken wird.
Aber selbst mit meinem Hexer der ja von vielen als freekill angesehen wird macht spassssss im Pvp ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Naja von Pve Hat es sich im Gegensatz zu Bc bissl verschlechtert iwie, Naxx finde ich nicht so prickelnd ^^


Aber ich kann mal wieder sagen das es sich mal gelohnt hat WoW zu bezahlen und ich es auch diesma nicht bereue 


greeeetz SpruDel


----------



## Descartes (11. August 2009)

Abgesehen das ich wegen den umzug mein acc auslaufen lies, sind es RL Freunde und mein
Bäumchen, irgendwie ist es mir ans herz gewachsen.
Bin mit der heilleistung vollauf zufrieden auch wenn in Ulduar 10 kaum was zu hohlen ist für mein Bäumchen auser T-Teile und 2 caster teile aus leder... weil bei der gruppe wo ich mitgeh es nicht so gern gesehen ist wenn ich den Stoffis die items streitig mache, solange die es gebrauchen können.


----------



## Treppe (11. August 2009)

Bestes Gameplay, die wenigsten bugs, größte community, geilster content, freunde ..... und noch zich andere sachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

    (hab auch schon war, aoc,rom und hdro gezock alle können sie nich mal im ansatzt mithalten ..... haben alle nette sachen die wow nicht hat aber im großen und ganzen is wow einfahc besser  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Tryha (11. August 2009)

Gar nichts mehr. Hab aufgehört.


----------



## Dracius (11. August 2009)

Aiiitm schrieb:


> nichts



bei mir das gleiche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


das einzige was mich den letzten monat gehalten hat war die Gilde und Flist aber kb 13 euro zu zahlen nur um zu chatten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Forum, icq ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haracka (11. August 2009)

Warte auch nur noch auf Aion dann höre ich auch erst mal mit Wow auf.


----------



## Zenarus (11. August 2009)

Was mich bei WoW hält?

Das Spiel an sich, nach mittlerweile mehr als 4 Jahren, ist es schon länger nicht mehr.
Es sind die Menschen, mit denen man teilweise auch schon diese 4 Jahre zusammen spielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Viele davon kenn ich ausm RL. Würde es diese Leute nicht geben, wäre ich weg.


----------



## Graustar (11. August 2009)

Miyazaki-0o0 schrieb:


> Die 3 Jahre die ich in meinen Char investiert habe!



Genau darauf baut Blizz. Liebgewonnene Chars, Erfolgspunkte, usw.
Wenn zB morgen die Server runter gefahren werden ist eh alles weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Unfassbar (11. August 2009)

Haracka schrieb:


> Warte auch nur noch auf Aion dann höre ich auch erst mal mit Wow auf.


----------



## Immondys (11. August 2009)

Nichts, hab vor einiger Zeit Schluss gemacht. Aber bald kommt ja Aion - freu.


----------



## Mazar (11. August 2009)

Oronarc schrieb:


> nun, zumindest scheint Blizzard - wenn man den Gerüchten glauben darf - tatsächlich nen Arsch in der Hose zu haben, wenn sie mit Releasetermin von Aion am 23. September die Server abschalten. Weil es ansonsten für Blizzard einfach zu peinlich würde. (Wer Ironie findet, darf sie behalten!)
> 
> Es stimmt, dass WoW mal ein supergutes Spiel war, aber spätestens mit dem Wegpatchen der Zugangsvoraussetzungen für MH und BT in BC wurde es zum Sandkastenspiel epicgeiler Casuals.
> 
> ...



xD ich denke nicht das aion an wow ran kommt.
gut in korea 3,4 millionen is schön und gut aber ich denke in europa mögen weniger den asia style als in korea 
und das mit den nachzüglern ist wie du es hier schreibst eig ein problem-open pvp und die nachzügler die da immer gekillt werden und einfach keine chance haben ihre quests zu erledigen weil auch viele quests mitten im pvp gebiet abspielen......

und wenn ich von anderen hier höre das aion spieler nicht so kiddys sind und kein wert auf accountzahlen nehmnen xD da kann ich nur lachen aion hat asia style das gefällt vielen kiddys und warum soll es in aion weniger kiddys geben? sowas kann man doch gar nicht sagen in wow gibts kiddys und auch in anderen mmorpgs was macht das spiel so anders das da weniger kids sind`?!
aion wird im endgame viele probleme haben so wie ich bis jetzt mitbekommen habe bietet aion nicht so viel vielfallt wie wow 
also aion kann man nicht als große konkurrenz sehen, klar werden es viele probieren , aber  glaube nicht das es was st wo man lange dran bleibt.


----------



## Preator (11. August 2009)

Graustar schrieb:


> Freunde haben aufgehört, der Patch ist Bullshit, nichts neues, immer der selbe Scheiß.
> Ich war auch süchtig!!!
> Spiele seid zwei Tagen Poker, da hab ich mehr davon und hab WOW bis jetzt nicht vermisst.
> 
> Zwei Tage ohne den Mist und das Wetter passt auch.



2 Tage ohne WoW und nicht mehr süchtig?

hhhaaaahhaahahahhahahahahaahahahahhahahhah

Aber im ernst am Anfang hab ichs geglaubt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kylezcouzin (11. August 2009)

naja ich sags mal so: die katze lässt das mausen nicht^^
ich hab auch meine WoW hass Phasen aber dann kommen die Phasen wo ich mir denk ich hab da was nicht zuende gebracht wenn ich da nicht 80 geworden bin und dann zock ich bis 80 bin und hab spaß am raiden^^
wow gefällt mir insgesamt sehr gut nur die zeit bis man 80 wird ist für michnur nervig auch wenns schneller geht
außerdem hab ich viele freunde in wow die ich wenn ich vor meinem pc sitze irgendwie vermisse^^

lg.jeff


----------



## Vasher (11. August 2009)

Auf jeden fall nicht die Instanzserver  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## searinus (11. August 2009)

ich würde sagen...freunde und die hoffnung dass wow mal wieder etas interessanter wird  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
das nächste add-on wird hoffentlich sau gut und dann will ich 2-3 lvl80 chars haben mit denene ich die neue länder krachen werde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ja aber ich stimme auch zu...wow is wirklich langweilig...einfach zu unübersichtlich! wenn man heute naxx oder so amchen will muss man t38472342356 haben und 374235232126358k dmg fahren sonst gilt man gleich als noob und wird in die ecke getreten...also ich gebe die schuld warum wow so lahm is irgendwie auch ein bisschen den spielern  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 vorallem den leuten die süchten und mit ihrem verfluchten 80 jede ini machen und eine top arena wertung haben!
denn sie sind der grund dafür dass wow einfach shit is...


----------



## Szputnyik (11. August 2009)

Nichts, hab vor 2 Jahren aufgehört. Schaue nur wenn mir langweilig ist ins Buffed WoW-Forum um ordentlich abzulachen. Hier gibts immer irgendwelche Deppen die sich von allen zum Affen machen lassen und auch die Community macht sich in manchen Threads geschlossen zum Deppen. Ausserdem gibts hier die geilsten Flamewars, Rosenkriege etc. Einfach Klasse das Forum!


----------



## Cloze (11. August 2009)

Meine Gilde + Freunde dort.


----------



## Graustar (11. August 2009)

Preator schrieb:


> 2 Tage ohne WoW und nicht mehr süchtig?
> 
> hhhaaaahhaahahahhahahahahaahahahahhahahhah
> 
> ...



Wo steht bitte nicht mehr Süchtig?
Vielleicht solltest du auch mal die Finger vom Spiel lassen und lesen üben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## drothi (11. August 2009)

seit heute nix mehr. der support ist in letzter zeit immer schlechter geworden. die sind halt alle nur noch geldgeil


----------



## :Manahunt: (12. August 2009)

Laxera schrieb:


> blutelfen gehören mal voll nicht zur allianz... da hat wer die story nicht richtig mitbekommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DonIcognito (12. August 2009)

Die Hoffnung


----------



## searinus (12. August 2009)

blutelfen gehören zu illidan  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
kael hat ALLE außer vll ein paar magier der kirin tor
blutelfen mit in die scherbenwelt genommen...is aber genauso mit den draenei!
in wirklichtkeit gab es keinen velen der ein paar eredar mitgenommen hat in ein raumschiff und diese eredar dann durch evolution (oder wie des heißt) zu draenei wurden!! die eredar hatten 2 große anführer: archimonde+kil`jaeden
die beiden herrschten wie zwei römsiche konsuls über argus und waren bitter bitte bitter böse! die ganze rasse war böse! aber damit BC was cooles und neues zu bieten hatte...tja  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exoddus (12. August 2009)

Im Moment die Langeweile...  aber ab Freitag gehts wieder rund "AION BETA" wooohooo....


----------



## Shinorá (12. August 2009)

Also mich hält vieles an WOW...
Zum ersten Zocke ich generell gerne am PC um nach einem Harten Arbeitstag wenn dann auch das Kind im Bett ist abzuschalten und auszuspannen...

Dann WoW weil...spiele nun seit 11 Jahren MMORPGs und habe bisher keins mit soviel Abwechslung erlebt, vielleicht ausser Ultima Online, allerdings habe ich da auch den selben Fehler gemacht wie es viele mit WoW machten oder noch machen, zu Intensives Zocken führt Dazu, dass solange man nicht völlig verblödet ist, man zu schnell alles erreicht was man erreichen wollte, und ohne Ziele geht der Spielspaß verloren...

Darum lasse ich es mit WOW ruhig angehen, Random GRPs sind anspruchsvoll zu meistern weils auch Idioten gibt und das Spiel dadurch schwerer wird...
Man hat immer genug was man noch nicht erreicht hat, ich spiele nun WoW seit 3,5 Jahren, habe aber erst mit BC meinen ersten 60er erreicht, und auch nun finde ich immer noch wieder dinge die mich erneut Erfreuen, vor 1 Woche das erste mal nen Drachen Als Reittier bekommen, mit WoTLK das erste mal die 300 Fliegen erreicht...und es gibt immer noch vieles was ich sehen und erleben möchte...

Daher kann ich jedem nur raten, geht es ruhig an und übertreibt es nicht, dann bleibt auch immer genug Zeit fürs Real (Arbeit, Ehefrau und Kind in meinem Fall) und man hat immer etwas das man noch nicht erreicht hat und auf das man sich freuen kann.

Just my 2 cents...


----------



## Axthammer (12. August 2009)

Graustar schrieb:


> Welche Vielfältigkeit???
> Das du jeden Tag die selben Dailys machst um irgend welche Rezepte zu erlernen. Einen Twink nach den anderen hoch ziehen weil es ja jetzt so einfach ist. Leute geht nach draussen, es ist Sommer. Ich war auch so einer der Deppen, der jede freie Min vor dem Spiel saß, der jeden Tag seine Dailys machte. Ich weiß wovon ich rede. Aber den Weg den Blizz jetzt einschlägt, nein danke. Und ich hab kein anderes MMO in Sicht.
> 
> Meine Meinung, sry
> aber es ist einfach nur noch Schrott




Wegen Randoms wie ihm bleibe ich immer noch bei WoW, einer muss sie ja flamen...


----------



## HappyChaos (12. August 2009)

searinus schrieb:


> blutelfen gehören zu illidan
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Geschichte lesen ftw^^ Im Buch Aufstieg der Horde wird anfangs im Prolog erklärt,was mit den Draenei passiert ist und wer ihre Anführer waren und das waren Archimonde,KilJeaden UND Velen.Velen war nur der einzig Schlaue,der Sargeras' Plan,die Draenei (oder eben früher die Eredar) zu korrumpieren,rechtzeitig durchschaut und zumindest die paar Draenei,wie wir sie heute kennen aus der Exodar,zu retten.Und aus KilJeaden und Archimonde wurden eben Sargeras' Lakeien,wie wir sie heute kennen.


----------



## Immondys (12. August 2009)

Mazar schrieb:


> xD ich denke nicht das aion an wow ran kommt.
> gut in korea 3,4 millionen is schön und gut aber ich denke in europa mögen weniger den asia style als in korea
> und das mit den nachzüglern ist wie du es hier schreibst eig ein problem-open pvp und die nachzügler die da immer gekillt werden und einfach keine chance haben ihre quests zu erledigen weil auch viele quests mitten im pvp gebiet abspielen......
> 
> ...



Was hat WoW denn im Endgame? Endloses Raiden und Instanzenfarmen. Wenn man dazu keine Zeit hat PvP. Bringt in den BG´s nicht wirklich viel und in der Arena wird man, wenn man die falsche Klasse hat, so richtig schön zusammengeschlagen. Vielfalt ist halt relativ.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darkprincess (12. August 2009)

Mich hält seit 3 MOnaten nichts mehr an WoW...der Spielspaß ging einfach verloren und nun wird noch auf Aion gewartet^^

Bevor ich es vergesse Alle die nun sagen Aion wäre Müll oder würde nichts taugen....habt ihr mal an einem einzigen Beta WE gespielt?
Ich glaube bei den meisten eher nicht.Lest ihr euch sachen durch von den Entwicklern?Anscheinend auch nicht^^
Aion ist keineswegs unfertig...ganz im Gegenteil.
Also sorry an die Leute die meinen nun alles ausser WoW schlecht machen zu müssen...aber Ihr kennt den Spruch!Wer keine Ahnung hat einfach mal.....Ihr kennt den Rest^^


In diesem Sinne...gehabt Euch wohl=)


----------



## Knuelle (12. August 2009)

Ganz einfach...raiden macht MIR PERSÖHNLICH keinen Spass mehr. Ich spiele mit meinen Freunden nur noch PVP oder ich gehe twinken bzw farmen. Ist nur nice das meine Freunde genauso denken


----------



## Taegan (12. August 2009)

Szputnyik schrieb:


> Nichts, hab vor 2 Jahren aufgehört. Schaue nur wenn mir langweilig ist ins Buffed WoW-Forum um ordentlich abzulachen. Hier gibts immer irgendwelche Deppen die sich von allen zum Affen machen lassen und auch die Community macht sich in manchen Threads geschlossen zum Deppen. Ausserdem gibts hier die geilsten Flamewars, Rosenkriege etc. Einfach Klasse das Forum!



und nun spieslt du WAR wo das alles gaaaaanz anders ist? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stroog (12. August 2009)

Graustar schrieb:


> ...
> -Der Spaß am raiden - *gibt es seit BC nicht mehr, ich denk eher du meinst farmen für die Twinks*
> ...



Was bitte ist denn dein Problem? Das etwas DIR keinen Spass macht heisst ja nicht das es allen anderen auch keinen Spass macht.
Mal abgesehen davon das Ich nach wie vor glaube das die meisten die hier Flamen der Content wäre zu einfach das nur deshalb tuen, weil irgendwelche MöchtegernPros ihnen das einreden, finde ich es zum kotzen wie einige hier immer wieder von sich auf alle anderen schliessen müssen. Was erwartet Ihr? Wenn Ich  schon immer lese "... nix neues ..blablabla... zu leicht...mimimimi..." Herrgott, dann gebt doch das Spiel auf und lasst die denen es gefällt in Ruhe...Alleine die Tatsache das einige hier immer wieder rumprahlen müssen wie scheisse WoW doch ist zeugt von massiven Minderwertigkeitskomplexen und erhöhtem Mittteilungsdrang... vieleicht solltet Ihr das mal Eurem Friseur erzählen...? 

Es zwingt einen keiner etwas zu spielen an dem man keinen Spass hat... Aber daraus für alle anderen die Meinung abzuleiten bzw. vorzugeben ist echt arm...


----------



## Arcanda (12. August 2009)

Oronarc schrieb:


> nun, zumindest scheint Blizzard - wenn man den Gerüchten glauben darf - tatsächlich nen Arsch in der Hose zu haben, wenn sie mit Releasetermin von Aion am 23. September die Server abschalten. Weil es ansonsten für Blizzard einfach zu peinlich würde. (Wer Ironie findet, darf sie behalten!)
> 
> Es stimmt, dass WoW mal ein supergutes Spiel war, aber spätestens mit dem Wegpatchen der Zugangsvoraussetzungen für MH und BT in BC wurde es zum Sandkastenspiel epicgeiler Casuals.
> 
> ...




WoW Abonnenten Weltweit 11.500.000+
WoW Abonnenten Europa 2.000.000 +

AION Abonnenten Korea 3.400.000+

Nehmen wir mal an das 500.000 Europa Abonnenten wechseln ( was ganz bestimmt nicht der Fall sein wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) dann sind wir schon bei:

3.900.000 Aion Abonnenten Weltweit.
11.000.000 WoW Abonnenten Weltweit.

Wenn du jetzt auch noch etwas im Kopf die anderen Abonnenten aus USA und Asien mitrechnest ziehen wir nochmal 2 Millionen WoW Spieler ab, nicht jeder der mit AION anfängt hat ja vorher WoW gezockt:

5.900.000 Aion Abonnenten Weltweit.
9.000.000 Aion Abonnenten Weltweit.

Also übertreffen wird es WoW allemal nicht. Man sollte ein Spiel auch nicht an seinen Abonnenten messen. Sondern das Spielen was einem spaß macht. Und AION ist einfach nichts für mich.

Aber ich glaube nicht das es ein grottenschlechtes Spiel ist wie WAR oder AOC sein wird, die ich übrigens auch kurzzeitig gespielt habe.

MfG


----------



## Floeoed (12. August 2009)

Gehalten hat mich zum Schluss eigentlich nur noch die Gilde, wobei es auch weniger wurde da immer mehr der alten Riege aufgehört haben und einige der Ersatzleute recht merkwürdige Ansichten vertraten, was das Verhalten innerhalb einer Gilde angeht.
Davor waren es auch die Story, Quests und auch die Instanzen bzw. Raids. Allerdings war die Story in meinen Augen gestorben, als bekannt wurde, dass Naxxramas mal einfach so nach Northend "umgeleitet" wird oder Malygos, immerhin einer der Aspekte, als Beinahe-Trashmob verheizt wird. Die Quests in Northend waren zwar zum TTeil auch witzig und interessant, was mir fehlte war aber eine wirklich anspruchsvolle und zeitintensive Questreihe. Solche wie die Onyxia-Prequest Reihe, die Reihe zum D2 Set oder auch die Questreihe um Tirion und Tealan Foldring in den östl. Pestländern. Generell die Quests dort, wie auch die Questreihe in Scholomalance, in der man mit den Geistern in den Ruinen der Darrowehr interagiert oder die Quests um Darroheim.
Naja und zu guter Letzt verloren auch die Instanzen an Reiz. Die Höhlen der Zeit mit Stratholme waren von der Story zwar noch ganz interessant, zumindest wenn man die Warcraft 3 Mission kennt, aber der Rest war recht lieblos gehalten. Damit meine ich weniger die Grafik oder das Design, sondern vielmehr die oftmals sehr lieblose Aneinanderreihung der Bosse und die Kämpfe mit ihnen. Naja, da ich aber auch längere Instanzen wie Mauradon, den Düsterbruch oder die Schwarfelstiefen mochte, die ja von vielen verteufelt werden, waren die Instanzen wohl schlicht und ergreifend zu kurz für meinen Geschmack. Und es fehlten halt Sachen wie die unterschiedlichen Wege, die man in den Schwarzfelstiefen gehen kann, die 3 Wege die Wirtshaustür zu öffnen oder auch versteckte Dinge in der Instanz selbst. Wie den Questgeber, den man nur als Geist sehen konnte oder den Weg an die Fähigkeit Dunkeleisenerz zu verhütten zu kommen.
Gegen Ende taten dann Community und das Verhalten untereinander bzw. das stillschweigende Hetzen in den Instanzen, sofern ich mal Lust auf sie hatte, ihr Übriges hinzu. Gerade was die Hilfsbereitschaft angeht gibt es da doch etliche Defizite. Defizite, die ich in HdR noch nicht so erleben musste.


----------



## Dargrin (12. August 2009)

Hm,

nichts mehr. 
Die Zeiten, in denen WoW einem entdeckunsgfreudigen RPler wie mir Spaß gemacht hat, sind vorbei.
Ich spiele seit geraumer Zeit Lotro und bin da rundum glücklich und zufrieden.

Grüße,
Dargrin


----------



## Howjin15 (12. August 2009)

Arcanda schrieb:


> WoW Abonnenten Weltweit 11.500.000+
> WoW Abonnenten Europa 2.000.000 +
> 
> AION Abonnenten Korea 3.400.000+
> ...


----------



## Karzack (12. August 2009)

Also diese ganzen vergleiche mit Abos und zahlen wer alles was spielt is eh scheiße ! WoW hat soviele spieler über einen längern Zeitraum angehäuft und ich sach mal so als ich mit WoW angefangen habe kannte ich auch kein anderes bekanntes weil mmorpg net so Populär waren wie sie es jetzt sind , das Problem ist das Spiel ist nun nach den Jahren extrem abgekaut verdammt extrem , vorher war ich dauer raider 3 - 5 Tage die woche raid , und nu? 

Hab ich net mal bock auf nen raidtag im monat , die inis sind einfach zu lahm , Damals zu pre bc und bc zeiten hatte man 8 raid inis mit komplett unterschiedlichen content und nu? 

Woar 5 stück und boar man kann sie ja auf hero und normal stellen toll ... WO IST DA DIE ABWECHSLUNG?! ICh mein toll der boss is was schwerer , wenn interresierts? Ich will abwechslung haben verschiede inis mit verschiedenen bossen die von anfang an ne ordentliche schwierigkeit haben wo man sich auch mal die Zähne ausbeißen kann , ich errinere mich gerne an die zeit wo wir noch durch das RICHTIGE Naxx gelatscht sind und bei vielen bossen wochen lang dran saßen und nu? Ja gimp gerecht gemacht das auch die noobigsten der Noobs das auch packen , WOAHR echt toll -.- Wo ist da bitte der anreizt?


Er ist schlicht und einfach weg , ich hatte Mit wotlk 3  1 monatigen pausen , weil ich nur 2 wochen gebraucht habe den conten zu sehen ja , das war es auch schon dann ist es wieder langweilig , diese ganzen neuen Patches bringen es auch net mehr , die neue ini ist nach lächerlichen 10 min auch wieder clear und schon wieder kann man sich langweilen ... Viele meiner Freunde zocken kein wow mehr , weil es geld verschwendung ist 13 € zu bezahlen und dann net mal 2 Tage spielzeit hin zu bekommen sie warten alle auf Aion oder zocken War , ich persönlich auch , es fesselt hat mehr als WoW , klar war ist nicht perfekt , aber WoW war es zu der zeit auch net? Was jammert ihr rum , oh war hat überhaupt kein endgame content und ist so lame , WoW hatte am anfang auch keinen! Keine Bgs , keine Raid inis , die wurden erst dazugepatcht! So ist es auch bei WAR und ich persönlich glaube , wenn die ganzen Kinderkrankheiten mal ordentlich gefixt wurden , wird das eine Starke Kongurenz zu WoW , weil immer mehr Spieler springen ab , und wechseln , ich habe erst neulich wieder nen WoW bekannten auf meinen War Server getroffen , der aus den selben Gründen wie ich gegangen ist , und kaum zu glauben seid einen halben jahr wieder Spiel ein MMORPG und langweile mich nicht zu tode , es ist wie pre BC und BC zeiten wo alles noch Gut war , aber ich persönlich finde das WOTLK wow zu einer ARt Plichtspiel gemacht hat man geht Stumpf in eine Ini kloppt auf den Boss ein killt ihn und geht nach hause ... Ja ok bei WAr machste das gleiche nur mit spielern , aber das ist halt immer anders und meiner Meinung viel Abwechslung reicher , weil fast jeder boss hat irgentwas von seinen Vorgängern und naxx nunja , es ist eine Schande das eine So gute ini für 0815 Spieler geöffnet wurde ...


----------



## Arcanda (12. August 2009)

Danke Howjin15 ^^


----------



## Laxera (12. August 2009)

Graustar schrieb:


> -Die unendliche Welt - du meinst die auf welcher du wandelst? Oder deine Pixel Welt?
> -Der Spaß am raiden - gibt es seit BC nicht mehr, ich denk eher du meinst farmen für die Twinks
> -Freunde - gibt es auch ohne TS
> -Gilde - sowas wie Familie?
> ...



nix gegen die BC raids - ich finde eher die aktuellen raids nicht so das wahre (ich wahr schon in allem drin, ausser im Colosseum - ok ich habe auch die letzten 2 monate nur insgesamt 6h wow gespielt (und ich bin eig. hardcore zocker der in jeder freien minute spielt....) und ich mag die BC raids (die haben alle einfach ne nette stimmung, vor allem mag ich kara, weil es so verschieden ist von den bossen her (magier, drache, dämon, untote....


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - FDS ist aber auch net, genau wie BT (ok, sunwell war ich auch noch nicht drin...fast vergessen das)...naja SSC....nicht so meines (erinnert mich viel zu sehr an ein mieses altes gewächshaus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg LAX
ps: AION FTW (werde dieses wochenende in die BETA rein gucken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - hab meinen Key heute erhalten)


----------



## Manconi (12. August 2009)

> und ich bin eig. hardcore zocker der in jeder freien minute spielt....


oh man  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shrukan (12. August 2009)

ich bleibe bei diesem Spiel dank der Menschen dort.
Auch wenn ich dort oft alleine rumstehe, es gibt da Leute die 
will man dort sehen und etwas mit ihnen unternehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Raiden nebenher bringt die Abwechslung zum lieben Umgehen.
Ist fast wie ein zweites Leben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nur halt in diesem Spiel.


----------



## Enyalios (12. August 2009)

Kaltunk schrieb:


> 'hust Ich bin Gelegenheitsspieler.. an so ein Set werde ich vllt. nicht mal in 8 Jahren kommen. Aber, in 5 Jahren kannst du ja damit prallen (; Bis dahin hat AION eh sein Pforten geschlossen und alle kommen wieder zurück.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Als Fanboy definiere ich durchaus auch Leute die partout nicht verstehen wollen das Leute WoW einfach satt haben. Davon abgesehen hast du den Sinn der Aussage wohl kaum verstanden.

Und ja, wenn man sich in verschiedenen AION-Foren so durchliest gewinnt man durchaus den Eindruck das eben viele Spieler die AION spielen wollen so denken. Ich könnte dir natürlich jetzt im Gegenzug die Frage stellen ob du selbst persönlich alle Spieler kennst die AION beginnen wollen weil du ja weisst das sie in 5 Jahren (Durchaus lange Zeit) wieder alle zurückkommen werden, aber ich lass das lieber mal.


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (12. August 2009)

Orentil schrieb:


> wie der name schon sagt möchte ich von euch wissen was euch an wow gefällt bzw was euch dazu bringt weiterhin wow zu spielen.
> Gilde?,Freunde?,gameplay? alles was euch einfällt.
> Denn,wie mir aufgefallen ist gibt es immer viele die sich beschweren aber es gibt ja anscheinent immer noch leute die wow spielen ^^ oder wieder damit anfangen,wie mich^^.
> also dann postet mal fleisig.
> ...



*absolut nichts.*


----------



## Magnison (12. August 2009)

Húskie schrieb:


> Ich warte nur noch auf Arthas und dann gibs ein THXKKBYE! von mir



Same here!


----------



## neoaion (12. August 2009)

WOW ist TOD!
Es lebe AION!


----------



## markbergs94 (12. August 2009)

AION ist einfach nur beschissen die werden auch alle nachher meckern wie jetzt bei wow und dann ist alles in schutt und asche und was habt ihr davon? genau die sims 4 -.-


----------



## Doomsta (12. August 2009)

markbergs94 schrieb:


> AION ist einfach nur beschissen die werden auch alle nachher meckern wie jetzt bei wow und dann ist alles in schutt und asche und was habt ihr davon? genau die sims 4 -.-



Failpost des Monats.


----------



## Technocrat (12. August 2009)

Enyalios schrieb:


> Und ja, wenn man sich in verschiedenen AION-Foren so durchliest gewinnt man durchaus den Eindruck das eben viele Spieler die AION spielen wollen so denken.



Naja, diese Leute proklamierten auch erst AoC und dann WAR als Untergang von WoW (schau mal rein, Du wirst viele Namen wiedererkennen), insofern wird das auch bei AION nichts Anderes.


----------



## Bloodace (12. August 2009)

markbergs94 schrieb:


> AION ist einfach nur beschissen die werden auch alle nachher meckern wie jetzt bei wow und dann ist alles in schutt und asche und was habt ihr davon? genau die sims 4 -.-




hm... schonmal gespielt?
mir persönlich machts viel spaß ^^ ausserdem mal ne abwechslung... spiel schon zu lange wow , dann sieht man gerne mal was anders 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neoaion (12. August 2009)

warum schnallen die leute nicht, dass aion garnicht wow angreifen will. das game wird genügend leute fesseln, und die kinder und idioten verpestete community von wow kann gerne bei wow bleiben, haben wir wenigstens unsere ruhe!

des weiteren ist wow einfach tod, spätestens wenn von der regierung die ab 18 variante für suchfaktor games folgt, fallen die zahlen so sehr in den keller, das blizz den support für das game einstellt!!!

siehe japan und korea, dort sind wegen so einer aktion und serverabschaltung rund 5 millionen leute geblockt worden.

also wow deinstallieren und sich anderweitig beschäftigen, mit 13 euro mehr im monat kann man schon was starten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (12. August 2009)

markbergs94 schrieb:


> AION ist einfach nur beschissen die werden auch alle nachher meckern wie jetzt bei wow und dann ist alles in schutt und asche und was habt ihr davon? genau die sims 4 -.-



Naja genau genommen ist Aion in jedem fast bereich besser als WoW...

grafik
gameplay
herrausforderungen
community
langzeitmotivation
waffen+rüstungs design
usw. usw.

Grade wenn man die WAR und LOTRO betas gespielt hat, weiß man: bei aion ist es was anderes, das spiel rockt WoW schon in der beta.
Sorry, aber zu so einer Einstellung kommt jeder der Aion mal angezockt hat.


----------



## Dellamorte (13. August 2009)

Wasn Fanboy du doch bist Magaroth  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

- Grafik ist erstens mal das unwichtigste das es gibt.
- Gameplay ist nach einer zeit das selbe wie in den anderen MMORPG`s
- Herrausforderungen, ja genau die hat man egal was für ein Spiel das man anfängt
- Community ist so ziemlich die selbe wie aus WoW und WAR und AOC ( andere Vergleiche hab ich grad net ) Entweder feine Spieler die echt nett sind
  oder eben Kindergarten hoch 3. 
- Langzeitmotivation würde ich mal jetz nicht so laut schreien. 
- Waffen und Design typisch Asia MMO, was mich als Anime-Fan aber nicht im geringsten stört.

Hatte auch große Hoffnungen wegen AION aber dank der Beta hab ich mir schonmal Kohle gespart. 
Das Spiel bringt mal leider garnix neues, nicht im geringsten.
Wenn Arthas Fällt werd ich wohl erstmal Pause von MMO´s machen und warten was kommt. 
Meine Hoffnungen sind jetz leider nurnoch das neue Final Fantasy oder SW: The Old Republic. 
Wer weis, evtl ist ja ein mega Burner in der mache von dem man noch garnix weis^^


----------



## Turican (13. August 2009)

Slyer1406 schrieb:


> die wartezeit bis aion erscheint
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



mal Lust auf nen schlechtes Spiel hm

Warhammer
Age of Conan
HdR

alles Flops aber selbst die sind interessanter als Aion


----------



## Slayv (13. August 2009)

-Freunde -bisschen PvE und PvP(bg und arena)

aber auch weil es nichts gibt was an wow rankommt, alle sagen aion, sicher grafik top, spiels selber in der beta
gameplay, na ja du hast einfach nicht annähernd so viele möglichkeiten wie bei wow.
ich hoffe sehr, das 3.3 Arthas wieder so wird wie pre, oder mindestens wie Ulduar.
Ja alle jammer ulduar ist scheisse, von wegen! Wer hier hat schon ulduar clear? 25? oder 10er?
jetzt werden alle sagen ALLE, nein ein kleiner anteil und Hardmodes sind sicher nur eine einfache billige lösung von blizzard
aber auch nur weil sie allen den content zeigen wollen, Hardmodes sind für die, welche es ein bisschen Probieren wollen
(die haben es insich)

Aion könnte wie auch WARHAMMEr, was ja behauptet wurde, Wow vom thron, wir werden es sehen.
(auch wenn hier alle sagen PvP sei nicht ausgeglichen, in aion genauso, als kleriker hast bis jetzt alles gekillt)
du hast immerhin in wow 10 klassen jede hat 3 verschieden Skillrichtungen und da soll man 1on1 oder 2on2 
so machen können das NUR skill zählt, träumt ihr? blizzard weiss wie es vom balance her gehen muss , Starcraft WC3


----------



## Behem (13. August 2009)

Was mich gerade verwundert, viele geben ja an das sie nur wegen den Freunden noch spielen. Wenn nun der Freund aus dem selben Grund noch spielt, wie wärs wenn ihr beide aufhört? Miteinander chatten/reden kann man auch ohne WoW und das kostet weniger. Ich finde WoW sollte noch als Spiel spass machen, ansonsten ist das eher sinnlos, kannst du genauso für einen Chatraum bezahlen...

Wollte das nur mal in den Raum geworfen haben, weil es völlig unlogisch als Grund ist. Kommt bei vielen so rüber das sie ihre Freunde verlieren wenn sie nicht WoW spielen lol.


----------



## venator_mal'ganis (13. August 2009)

Aiiitm schrieb:


> nichts


----------



## Espe89 (24. September 2009)

Nein nein! Aion ist absolut kacke! Spielt es auf keinen fall! Es ist absoluter Schrott... Die Leute werden alle wieder zu WoW zurück kommen, genau. Versucht es erst gar nicht! Kiddys, bleibt bei dem guten alten WoW und lasst mich in Aion in Ruhe! Aion ist absolut scheiße, versucht es erst gar nicht. Und wehe ihr findet gefallen an Aion und macht es genau so kaputt wie WoW. Es war damals, vor ziemlcih genau 4-5 Jahren  mal ein super Spiel. Man brauchte Skill, es gab 40 Mann raids was sehr viel Spaß gebracht hat und Epics waren noch Epics. Heute zu Tage rennt jeder in einem violetten Outfit herum und meint der mega roxxor überhaupt zu sein. Wollt ihr Käse zu Whine? Bei Aion wird es ihn nicht geben! Also bleibt weg, geht bei WoW nerden, aber versucht es mit Aion erst gar nicht. Es soll gut bleiben!


----------



## Draicul (24. September 2009)

Espe89 schrieb:


> Nein nein! Aion ist absolut kacke! Spielt es auf keinen fall! Es ist absoluter Schrott... Die Leute werden alle wieder zu WoW zurück kommen, genau. Versucht es erst gar nicht! Kiddys, bleibt bei dem guten alten WoW und lasst mich in Aion in Ruhe! Aion ist absolut scheiße, versucht es erst gar nicht. Und wehe ihr findet gefallen an Aion und macht es genau so kaputt wie WoW. Es war damals, vor ziemlcih genau 4-5 Jahren  mal ein super Spiel. Man brauchte Skill, es gab 40 Mann raids was sehr viel Spaß gebracht hat und Epics waren noch Epics. Heute zu Tage rennt jeder in einem violetten Outfit herum und meint der mega roxxor überhaupt zu sein. Wollt ihr Käse zu Whine? Bei Aion wird es ihn nicht geben! Also bleibt weg, geht bei WoW nerden, aber versucht es mit Aion erst gar nicht. Es soll gut bleiben!



Ganz ruhig Junge , kein Schwein will zu deinem scheiss Aion


----------



## Kichiro (24. September 2009)

Ausserdem, keine Sorge das Game ist ab 12 Jahre da kommen auch etliche Kiddys.

Wie haben damals bei Age of Conan einige rumgeschrien, das Game ist ab 18 Jahre, da sind wir reiferen Spieler unter uns.

Ja hatte man gesehen wie reif die dort alle waren, so und Aion ist sogar nur ab 12 Jahre.........daher keine Sorge Aion Spieler, bekommen eine menge Kids ab. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Domirex (24. September 2009)

Mich hällt die Tatsache, das ich sogut wie jeden Tag etwas neues entdecke. Ob es ein Easteregg ist, interessante Quests und so weiter. Annsonten gibt es für mich kein anderes Spiel, was mich auf lange Zeit unterhällt.


----------



## evalux (24. September 2009)

Dellamorte schrieb:


> - Grafik ist erstens mal das unwichtigste das es gibt.



Den Eindruck kann ich an manchen stellen in WoW tatsächlich gewinnen. Woanders denk ich dann wieder: verdammt viel Arbeit reingesteckt, dafür , dass es sooo unwichtig ist.

Grafik is unwichtig, ja. Aber sehr gute Grafik ist durchaus ein Grund, es anzutesten. Und mit deiner Kulturplattheit kannst du hier kaum angeben.



> - Gameplay ist nach einer zeit das selbe wie in den anderen MMORPG`s
> - Herrausforderungen, ja genau die hat man egal was für ein Spiel das man anfängt
> - Community ist so ziemlich die selbe wie aus WoW und WAR und AOC ( andere Vergleiche hab ich grad net ) Entweder feine Spieler die echt nett sind oder eben Kindergarten hoch 3.



Du vergisst, dass die Tatsache, dass dieses Spiel WoW so ähnelt, durchaus für das Spiel spricht. Dann hat man es als Überläufer einfacher, sich zurechtzufinden. Vielleicht wolln wir ja gar nicht immer wieder was neues im Punkto allumfassendes Gameplay ?? Vielleicht reichen uns neue Kleider ?


----------



## tocai (24. September 2009)

Espe89 schrieb:


> Nein nein! Aion ist absolut kacke! Spielt es auf keinen fall! Es ist absoluter Schrott... Die Leute werden alle wieder zu WoW zurück kommen, genau. Versucht es erst gar nicht! Kiddys, bleibt bei dem guten alten WoW und lasst mich in Aion in Ruhe! Aion ist absolut scheiße, versucht es erst gar nicht. Und wehe ihr findet gefallen an Aion und macht es genau so kaputt wie WoW. Es war damals, vor ziemlcih genau 4-5 Jahren  mal ein super Spiel. Man brauchte Skill, es gab 40 Mann raids was sehr viel Spaß gebracht hat und Epics waren noch Epics. Heute zu Tage rennt jeder in einem violetten Outfit herum und meint der mega roxxor überhaupt zu sein. Wollt ihr Käse zu Whine? Bei Aion wird es ihn nicht geben! Also bleibt weg, geht bei WoW nerden, aber versucht es mit Aion erst gar nicht. Es soll gut bleiben!




Du bist einfach nur traurig... und ich wette alles drauf, dass du genau so ein HELD bist der noch in WoW zockt...

Bitte Kündige deinen Account bei Blizz und las die wowler in ruhe spielen. Ich versteh einfach nicht sollche Antworten zugeben.


----------



## Dylvan (24. September 2009)

Was mich bei WoW hält:

Vielfalt: neue 80er, PvP, neue Inhalte.


----------



## crewean (24. September 2009)

hmm was hält mich bei WoW,

der leichte content ? nein das war es nicht....
das Anspruchsvolle und ausbalancierte PvP ? ach moment , nee es war was anderes...
Ah ich habs ! Equip für alle ohne Anstrengung ! ach mist, das war es doch nicht...
aaaaaaaah genau, das Wiederbeleben von altem langweiligen content !! jaaaa, genau, das mag ich !


----------



## SinjiD (24. September 2009)

Audi_The_Best schrieb:


> Ich achte schon gar nicht mehr darauf,wenn ich den PC starte und WoW anschalte,es gehört für mich einach dazu eine gewisse,lange Zeit am Tag es zu spielen,die Daylies zu erledigen,abends ein paar Inis/Raids zu machen.
> 
> Andere Spiele spielt man mal durch oder halten einen nur bedingt bei der Stange,bei WoW wird mir einfach nie langweilig,schon wegen den ganzen Erfolgen hat man immer was zu tun!
> Wenn bei mir mal das Internet ausfällt hinterlässt es auf jeden Fall eine rieseige Lücke die kaum zu schliessen ist.




an deiner stelle würde ich mir echt ma gedanken über dein leben machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tocai (24. September 2009)

crewean schrieb:


> hmm was hält mich bei WoW,
> 
> der leichte content ? nein das war es nicht....
> das Anspruchsvolle und ausbalancierte PvP ? ach moment , nee es war was anderes...
> ...



gratz zu dieser mal wieder sehr tollen Vorstellung. Leute wenn euch WoW so ankotz dann lasst es bleiben -.-

dann hab ich vielleicht mal nicht so viele lags in dala^^


----------



## SinjiD (24. September 2009)

tocai schrieb:


> gratz zu dieser mal wieder sehr tollen Vorstellung. Leute wenn euch WoW so ankotz dann lasst es bleiben -.-
> 
> dann hab ich vielleicht mal nicht so viele lags in dala^^


höhö lustig...not-.-

lass den leuten doch ihre meinung ?jeder kann WoW aus seinen gründen spielen und ich verstehe jeden der sagt früher war alles besser !Es ist echt lächerlich was aus dem wort epic geworden ist,damals waren epic sachen ne besonderheit eine seltenheit man hat die leute bewundert die setteile hatten,heute gehört das alles zum standart und ohne kommplettes epic equip kommste in keinen schlachtzug mehr rein.


----------



## Velias (24. September 2009)

Also spiele auch gerne mal mehr als ein Spiel, weswegen ich dieses entweder / oder eh nicht so nachvollziehen kann.
An WoW hält mich die Tatsache, das es einfach ein sehr liebevolles dichtes Spiel ist. Am Anfang dacht ich immer "oh gott, diese Optik" "oh gott hoppelhasen" "oh gott da liebt einer ne Schaabe". Hab 3 mal nen 10 Tage Gäste-Pass gehabt bevor ichs mir dann geholt habe. 

Ich hab vorher lange Jahre ein MMO gespielt, das ebenso dicht in der Atmosphäre war mir aber vom Setting her besser lag als Fantasy. Habe auch vor und neben WoW quasi alles andere mal angetestet, von den großen bis zu den kleinen, und finde inzwischen das keiner eine so coole Atmosphäre hinbekommt - da kommt man sich nicht wie in irgendeiner einfach strukturierten "Map" vor sondern wie in ner stimmigen Welt. Dann noch gespcikt mit jede Menge was man tun kann, ja bisher wurds nie so komplett langweilig.

Letzteres ist vorallem meinem geliebten Druiden zu verdanken, der erfreut mein Herz einfach immer wieder.
Die anderen schau ich mir immer mal wieder gerne an, sind auch schöne Abwechslungen aber ende ist hier meine Heimat ^^


Naja und zum Thema "Damals war alles besser", da ist es nun mal so das sich so ein Spiel mit der Zeit veränder tund verändern MUSS, wer will schon 5 Jahre lang genau das selbe spielen. Sowas hat aber immer Fans und Feinde, anders gehts nicht. Der Entwickler muss es letztendlich richtung Masse und Erfolg steuern, ist schliesslich kein Wohltätigkeitsverein. Und natürlich darf jeder seine Meinung haben und auch sagen, aber wenn in nem Topic mit positivem Grundton dann immer diese ganzen whiner kommen die WoW nicht oder nicht mehr sehen können/wollen/mögen , dann hat das so den Touch von Stänkerei.

Wenn ich ne Band nicht oder nicht mehr mag, pilger ich auch nicht ins Fanforum um allen zu sagen wie kagge ichs finde.
Leben und leben lassen sag ich da nur ^^


----------



## evalux (24. September 2009)

Velias schrieb:


> ...natürlich darf jeder seine Meinung haben und auch sagen, aber wenn in nem Topic mit positivem Grundton dann immer diese ganzen whiner kommen die WoW nicht oder nicht mehr sehen können/wollen/mögen , dann hat das so den Touch von Stänkerei.



Das ist doch verständlich.

Das Spiel hat 2 Seiten: das Spiel an sich und die Leute, die mitspielen und damit mitwerten, was du tust.

Das Spiel an sich ist super, kann ich absolut nichts gegen sagen, hat mich 3 Jahre bei Stange gehalten, das schafft so leicht kein 2tes Spiel.

Es kommt aber irgendwann der Punkt, wo die Interaktion mit den anderen Spielern wichtiger wird als der Inhalt des Spiels. Und diese Interaktion hat sich kontinuierlich verschlechtert, und Blizzard ist daran nicht ganz unschuldig, denn sie betreiben mit jedem neuen Content ganz klar Spieler-Politik. Das Whinen gegen WoW dreht sich grösstenteils genau darum, und irgendwann triffts einen, ganz klar. Spätestens wenn man merkt, dass WoW ein Spiel voller Alternativen ist, die nicht genutzt werden, weil "die Masse" daran kein Interesse hat, merkt man, wie eingeengt man eigentlich ist. Und wenn es keinen Unterschied mehr gibt zwischen Raid und Arbeit, fragt man sich auch, warum man eigentlich immer noch WoW spielt.

Geniesse die Zeit, bis du die Schnauze voll hast von WoW, denn das kann auch dir passieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadiness (24. September 2009)

Mein cousin mit dem cih raide, hört er auf hör ich auf.


----------



## soefsn (24. September 2009)

Mich hält garnichts bei WOW. Ich kann diesen Hype um dieses Spiel bis heute nicht verstehen. Ewige Item spiralen und und und. Aber viele scheinen es ja wirklich zu mögen.


----------



## Jingko (24. September 2009)

Halten tut mich nichts bei WoW...wie auch, mit gekündigtem Account  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was für mich WoW ausmacht, ist sicher nicht stupides abfarmen (egal ob ich jetzt eine Instanz zum 2354x gehe oder wie nen Bekloppter jeden Tag "Dailys" mache). Werde wahrscheinlich den Account zum nächsten Add-On wieder auspacken, in aller Ruhe 2-4 Wochen mir alles neue inkl. neuer Rassen anschaun und dann, wenn wieder alle hinter irgendwelchen, meist auch noch häßlichen, Rüstungen oder Waffen hinterherhecheln meinen Account wieder kündigen.

Ich denke, eben dafür bietet WoW schon ein unschlagbares Kosten/"Nutzen" Verhältnis, für ne wirkliche Dauerbeschäftigung ist mir das aber echt zu öde.....aber bitte, wem es gefällt, jeden Tag das gleiche zu tun, soll eben dies halt machen. Und auch wenn Online Bekanntschaften eine nette Sache sind: RL-Freunde werden es nur selten und können diese absolut nicht ersetzen.


----------



## Azshkandir (24. September 2009)

Espe89 schrieb:


> Nein nein! Aion ist absolut kacke! Spielt es auf keinen fall! Es ist absoluter Schrott... Die Leute werden alle wieder zu WoW zurück kommen, genau. Versucht es erst gar nicht! Kiddys, bleibt bei dem guten alten WoW und lasst mich in Aion in Ruhe! Aion ist absolut scheiße, versucht es erst gar nicht. Und wehe ihr findet gefallen an Aion und macht es genau so kaputt wie WoW. Es war damals, vor ziemlcih genau 4-5 Jahren  mal ein super Spiel. Man brauchte Skill, es gab 40 Mann raids was sehr viel Spaß gebracht hat und Epics waren noch Epics. Heute zu Tage rennt jeder in einem violetten Outfit herum und meint der mega roxxor überhaupt zu sein. Wollt ihr Käse zu Whine? Bei Aion wird es ihn nicht geben! Also bleibt weg, geht bei WoW nerden, aber versucht es mit Aion erst gar nicht. Es soll gut bleiben!



Hui, wie gut dass Leute wie du endlich gewechselt sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nur eine Frage hätte ich noch: Was interessiert dich das WoW-Forum? Heimweh? Aion ist doch nicht so toll?


Würde mich nicht wundern, man kann nämlich alles schön reden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xeqtr` (24. September 2009)

Mir gefällt das... Genau mir gefällt nix mehr und darum spiel ich auch nicht.


----------



## orcrock (24. September 2009)

Die Hoffnung das es irgendwann wieder besser wird weil ich weis wie geil das Spiel sein könnte...


----------



## Maine- (25. September 2009)

die viele zeit und arbeit die man mit den jahren in seine chars gesteckt hat ?^^


----------



## Taniquel (25. September 2009)

seit gestern wieder das man im 80er bg wieder unter sich ist, aber eigentlich nur um die wartezeit auf dragon age zu überbrücken^^


----------



## Nasiria (25. September 2009)

Ganz simpel: 13 Euro (eher weniger) für einen Monat, wo man so viel machen kann, wie man will, und auch des öfteren was Neues mitbekommt. Wenn man die Selbe Zeit mit anderen Spielen aufbringen will, kostet einen das mindestens zehnmal so viel.
Ansonsten hält mich natürlich auch die Gilde (zumindest einige davon)
Freunde spielen auf einem anderen Server, aber das hat sich halt so ergeben, weil ich in dem Zusammenhang eine ganz andere Psyche habe (PvP contra PvE)

Was mich vor allem wundert: Die ganzen Leute, die WoW Sch** finden und nur am rummeckern sind, aber denen es scheinbar wichtig ist, 13 Euro zu bezahlen, damit sie weitermeckern dürfen.


----------



## Grimmzahn (25. September 2009)

...dass es Menschen gibt, die nicht einmal in der Lage sind, einen Threadtitel ohne Fehler zu verfassen!


----------



## battschack (25. September 2009)

XSlayerX schrieb:


> Seit ich mir
> 
> 
> 
> ...




OT: Gutes solo spiel kann ich dir bioshock empfehlen falss dus noch nicht gespielt hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jupitar (25. September 2009)

noch der harte kern in der gilde mit dem man seit 
18 Feb 05  raidet oder kennt
werden aber immer weniger 

das spiel schon lange nicht mehr


----------



## Rainaar (25. September 2009)

Espe89 schrieb:


> Nein nein! Aion ist absolut kacke! Spielt es auf keinen fall! Es ist absoluter Schrott...
> ....................................................
> ! Also bleibt weg, geht bei WoW nerden, aber versucht es mit Aion erst gar nicht. Es soll gut bleiben!



Und Du versprichst uns aber im Gegenzug das Du nicht zurück kommst zu WOW, OK?

Könntest Du eventuell noch ein paar von Deiner Sorte mit zu Aion nehmen? Wäre nett.


Danke vielmals und sehr viel Spaß bei Aion. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondokawaki (25. September 2009)

1. Der Spielspaß mit allen meiner Charaktere, ich bin ein Rollenspieler und hab immer wieder freude an jeder Klasse
2. Ich hab ne Gilde, ich kenn die meisten auch Privat und wir haben viel Spaß zusammen beim zocken und beim labern.
3. Es ist billiger als saufen zu gehn ^^


Ich spiele mittlerweile mehrere Chars und langeweile kommt nicht auf ich tu immer was mir grad bock macht und nie stupides ich
muss das jetzt machen usw.


Über Aion müssen wir uns nicht unterhalten. Tolle Gra tolles Design aber so prickeln tut es nicht. Klar macht es schon fun, aber es hat
meiner Meinung nicht so ein großes Potenzial. Wird wahrscheinlich nichtmal war oder hdr ausstechen können.


----------



## Rolandos (25. September 2009)

Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt. Ich hoffe immer noch, das WoW vielleicht mal ein gutes Spiel wird. Zweiter Grund warum ich es immer noch Spiele, es gibt nichts was PvE mässig, besser ist. HdRO geht vielleich auch noch, da müsste ich aber erst wieder einen Char hochspielen, was sich dann aber wieder nicht von WoW unterscheidet. Teilweise sind die Queste genauso bescheuert. In WoW habe ich einen 80ziger, das langt.  PvP interessiert mich nicht die Bohne.


----------



## Vispi (25. September 2009)

es ist ganz einfach zusagen, es gibt keine alternative, es kommen immer wieder neue MMORPG´s raus nur hinkt es immer irgend wo, WOW hat genauso viele Vorteile die nicht von der Hand zuweisen sind wie Nachteile

nur sind die Summe der Vorteile immer noch mehr als jedes andere MMORPG zur Zeit an zubieten hat, deswegen lebt man mit den ganzen Mist in WOW

jedes Jahr hört man Leute schreien yeahh entlich ein neues Game das löst WOW ab  und am Ende sitzt man wieder bei wow

es ist einfach das Teamplay gepaart mit den geringen Hardwareanforderungen dazu funktionierender Support (und bitte wer das nicht glaubt sollte mal nen paar andere Games zogggen) was einen immer wieder hintreibt

natürlich hat man immer mal so Phasen wo man das Game einfach nicht mehr erträgt, mit seiner längenvergleichenden recount rubbelten Kontra Rollenspieler pro Esport Com, dann rennt man eben zu nem anderen Game

aber nach nen paar Tagen ruckelorgie, Supportstress, Kopfschmerzen und Durchfall merkt man schnell wieder was man an WOW hat


----------



## Prototyp_Gottes (25. September 2009)

Frohes neues!

Ein großer Faktor, der mich bei WoW hält, ist meine Gilde. Sind alles RL-Friends, die man wegen ihres Studiums stellenweise sehr selten sieht und so kann man sich bei WoW mit denen die Zeit vertreiben.

Aber mir bietet WoW generell einen sehr kurzweiligen Zeitvertreib. Ich spiele immer noch regelmäßig mit meinem Main, bin aber auch dran mit einen neuen Twink hoch zu ziehen und meine alten Twinks kommen da auch noch dran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Ein anderer Faktor für mich ist das angekündigte Addon Cataclysm. Die Infos, die bisher seitens Blizzard herausgegeben wurden machen das Spiel für mich weiterhin sehr interessant!

Außerdem gefällt mir das Warcraft Universum generell sehr gut. Habe alle bisher erschienenen Warcraft spiele gespielt und sie sehr in mein Herz geschlossen. Habe sogar mal wieder Warcraft 3 ausgepackt, um der Geißel mal wieder den Garaus zu machen ^^ . WoW wird sicherlich noch eine Zeit lang von mir gespielt werden.

Und wie einige schon angedeutet haben... wer weiß ob Aion die Spieler so lange binden kann wie WoW ^^ . Naja... ich werde Aion nicht spielen, alleine schon wegen der Tatsache, dass mein Rechner zu schlecht ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Vllt. werde ich es irgendwann mal probespielen, wenn ich ne neue Mühle hab, aber bisher macht mir WoW noch viel Spaß. Sehe also für mich persönlich noch keinen Grund zum Wechseln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## LordofDemons (25. September 2009)

ich schließe mich prototyp an bis auf den punkt das er aion nicht spielt ich werds mal in 1 oder 2 wochen testen aber vermutlich wir mir da risen dazwischen funkten *freu freU*


----------



## Angita (25. September 2009)

Hi,

- die Möglichkeit das ich mit meinem Bruder Kontakt halten kann obwohl wir sehr weit von einander entfernt sind
- Die Gilde (Societas) wo viele mittlerweile zu Freunden wurden
- Das Twinken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , für mich ist das ausprobieren von Klassen einfach sehr interessant
- Das erlernen von Berufen , mit meiner Main strebe ich gerade einen persönlichen Erfolg an - ich möchte bis zum nächsten Addon alle Juwe Rezepte bekommen die es gibt
- Einfach die ganze große Welt von World of Warcraft, mit all seinen positiven und negativen Seiten

Thats it

Angita


PS: an alle die sagen "gsd nichts mehr" oder "nur mehr bis Aion kommt" - ihr "liebt" WoW wie alle anderen auch
Nur wollt ihr halt wie Raucher sein - ich rauche nicht mehr und am Po klebt das Nikotinpflaster...

PPS: bin selbst Raucher und ich hasse Nikotinpflaster


----------



## Delhoven (25. September 2009)

gewohnheit und das Flamen zum abreagieren. 

Evtl noch ein wenig das PvP. 

Pve content ist mir einfach zu Casual, jeder hat alles. GZ früher war alles gut, als man noch gestaunt hat wenn ein Warri im T2 und Ashkandi an einem vorbeigelaufen ist.


----------



## Hosenschisser (25. September 2009)

Orentil schrieb:


> wie der name schon sagt möchte ich von euch wissen was euch an wow gefällt bzw was euch dazu bringt weiterhin wow zu spielen.
> Gilde?,Freunde?,gameplay? alles was euch einfällt.



SPAß!


----------



## Holoas (25. September 2009)

Hatte 2 Monate WoW Pause...während dessen habe ich ca. 3000 Gamerscore auf meiner Xbox gemacht und naja jetzt spiel ich wieder wow^^ aber wenn ich nen neues Xbox Game hab spiel ich halt beides !

Ach ja öhm Aion wird scheisse ! Zumindest für die WoW Spieler...weil Aion einen ziemich Asiatischen teil hat (das was ich gesehn habe) und eine umstellung von naja weiss nicht genau was für eine art wow ist aber ich würde mal sagen, so mehr Lieblich gestaltet ^^..(haut mich wenns falsch ist) 
auf Aion wird ziemlich schwer! 

Görßter Teil der Aion anfängt wird eh wieder WoW zocken genau wie es bei WAR war. 


MFg Holoas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Das hier ist meine Meinung ! Ich sag auch nichts gegen eure meinung !


----------



## Gartarus (25. September 2009)

Holoas schrieb:


> Hatte 2 Monate WoW Pause...während dessen habe ich ca. 3000 Gamerscore auf meiner Xbox gemacht und naja jetzt spiel ich wieder wow^^ aber wenn ich nen neues Xbox Game hab spiel ich halt beides !
> 
> Ach ja öhm Aion wird scheisse ! Zumindest für die WoW Spieler...weil Aion einen ziemich Asiatischen teil hat (das was ich gesehn habe) und eine umstellung von naja weiss nicht genau was für eine art wow ist aber ich würde mal sagen, so mehr Lieblich gestaltet ^^..(haut mich wenns falsch ist)
> auf Aion wird ziemlich schwer!
> ...


WAR ist ja auch wirklich eisnseitig -.-
Keep atacken ahst evtl zu viel Gegenwehr oder gar keine also gibt eine Seite nach. BG gewinnt Order ständig.
Instanzen braucht man gar nicht erst anfangen.
Und Balancing schweige ich lieber sonst kommern nur Flüche.


----------



## Lari (25. September 2009)

Natürlich die Sucht. Spielspaß kauft einem ja eh keiner mehr ab (Iiiihhh, Casual Content Lowgimp Epic Arschblasen etc. pp.).

Achtung, der obige Satz könnte Spuren von Ironie enthalten.


----------



## Belsina5 (25. September 2009)

die gemütlichkeit + faulheit^^
zurzeit gibs für mich nichts intressantes 
das nächste wäre für mich Star Wars: The Old Republic
und so lange zock ich eben noch wow
mit einigen pausen + offline spielen für zwischen durch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Artherk (25. September 2009)

< das addon
< freunde die ich auf anderem wege nich treffen könnte (verzogen weit weg einer sogar im ausland/best friend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) 
< die netten leute die ich auch ingame kennen gelernt hab
< die vielfältigkeit des wow universums
<das das twinken immer noch laune macht
<und natürlich so banal es klingt... mein pet... ich hab es einfach so doll lieb mein kleiner shadow^^ der bleibt auch bei mir


----------



## Frostwölfin (25. September 2009)

1. Freunde/Gilde... es darf gelacht werden, denn der Kern besteht nur noch aus 2 Leuten und mir. Würden die nimmer spielen... würde es schlecht aussehen für mein WoW.
2. Meine Chars- ja, ich hab diese Pixelhaufen irgendwie lieb gewonnen, vor allem meinen Main. Es würde mir echt leid tun, ihn zu "killen". Auch all das, was man mit ihm schon erreicht hat, wäre dann futsch. (Weiber, sentimental, ich weiß~)
3. Die Horde.=) Ich liebe die Rassen, sehe gerne die Hauptstädte und mag die Mentalität, die sie ausstrahlen. Vom RP her macht mir dieses Universum Spaß.
4. Keinen Bock noch Geld für ein neues/anderes Spiel auszugeben.. und mich neu wo einzuspielen...xD''
5. Die 13 Euro tun halt nicht weh.

Allerdings sagte da irgendwer was von wegen "zu tode patchen". Und damit hat er in meinen Augen auch recht. =/ mir gefallen all die Veränderungen nicht wirklich, meine 80er Ziele werden immer weniger... Twinken gerne mal langweilig. Geschmackssache, aber ich werde sehen, wie lange die Punkte daoben gegen ermordetes Gesammtflare wirken können.


----------



## Technocrat (25. September 2009)

Orentil schrieb:


> wie der name schon sagt möchte ich von euch wissen was euch an wow gefällt bzw was euch dazu bringt weiterhin wow zu spielen.




Ganz einfach: ich liebe Computerspiel seit 1976, und WoW ist das bisher beste Computerspiel auf diesem Planeten. Klar hat es Macken (welches menschliche Werk hat das nicht?), aber alles in allem ist es das Beste.


----------



## Super PePe (25. September 2009)

es hallt das hält noch in den ohren, dasz ich total betäubt bin


----------



## Phash (25. September 2009)

nüscht mehr

Content ist langweilig... nein, nicht zu leicht / zu wenig, einfach zu... unspannend... fand Ulduar schon nicht mehr schön...

hab viele Twinks und einfach alles schon gesehen... deswegen mal wieder aufgehört.

Freunde spielen es zwar noch, aber mit denen kann ich ja trotzdem reden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gino1990 (25. September 2009)

Alle die sagen nix mehr, warum postet ihr dann hier?
Die nur wegen Freunden da sind versteh ich auch nicht...
Wäre mir zu doof 13€ monatlich zu zahlen um mit denen zu chatten.

Mir macht das Spiel Spaß! Ich spiel seit ca. 3 Jahren und ich muss auch sagen das mir WotlK bisher am besten gefällt. Mag sein, dass das daran liegt das ich mit nem Krieger angefangen hab und zu Classic zeiten das leveln ewig gedauert hat. Ich hab damals auch noch nicht geraidet.
Außerdem twinke ich sehr gerne ist immer wieder schön eine neue Klasse kennen zu lernen...


----------



## Rainaar (25. September 2009)

Warum ?

Weil Spaß macht und wegen:

Nachtelf Todesritter mit dem Namen "Todesstern" ( NAME geändert) klaut einem Mob auf Mob.

Wisp: Danke vielmals!

Ant: NP!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Glaubt mir Leute, ich hab selten so gelacht wie in diesem Spiel! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## evalux (25. September 2009)

Gino1990 schrieb:


> Alle die sagen nix mehr, warum postet ihr dann hier?



Weils gefragt wurde...


----------



## BTTony (25. September 2009)

Auf der einen Seite spiel ich WoW aus dem selben Grund aus dem jemand das perfekte Diner schaut. - Zeitvertreib. Aber es gibt so kleine Momente, in denen das Spiel mich flasht! Der Tank geht down und ich rette zusammen mit dem Heal und meinem Jägerpet die Gruppe. Oder wie ich mit meinem DK-Tank als letzter sterbe aber in Ghulform den Boss umhau. Am Ende waren alle tut, aber der Boss lag. Und die vielen Wipes, in denen das nicht so klappte machen solche Momente zu was gutem. Und das macht Laune.

Lange Zeiten, das hochleveln, 100mal Vio gehen und Marken sammeln sind aber auch sauöde!


----------



## Dunkelwolf (25. September 2009)

Ganz einfach: Spaß.
Ja, ich habe noch Spaß an dem Spiel.


----------



## Cubia19 (24. November 2009)

Nur meine Gilde


----------



## bloomd (24. November 2009)

weil alles super?
super grafik
super musik
super story
super mechanik

nur wegen i-welchen leuten wow spielen,hört sich für mich an wie: keine freunde?


----------



## Manticorê (24. November 2009)

evalux schrieb:


> Weils gefragt wurde...



es wurde gefragt: "Was hält euch bei wow"  und nicht "was hält euch nicht bei WoW" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

zum Thema, mich hält bei WoW: die Gilde, Freunde, der spass am spielenneue Patches und Erweiterungen bzw. was wir in Zukunft noch erwarten können


----------



## Lpax (24. November 2009)

Hm...was hält mich bei wow?

Freunde und mein alli char 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nach einigen horden chars ist das alli gebiet mal was anderes....mal schauen wie es wird in der scherbenwelt wird.

Eine frage noch....wiso müssen sich alle in die haare bekommen wenn mal wieder jemand Wow vs. Aion auspackt?
Beides spiele mit bestimmten vorzügen...allerdings sollte man aion nicht nach der beta beurteilen.

ach so...ich spiel aion und wow 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wer wird mich nun flamen oder als fanboy bezeichnen? 
Oder gehört mir nun der ganz hass von beiden seiten^^


----------



## Kontext (24. November 2009)

> Was hält euch bei WoW?



Es macht mir Spaß. :-)

Das könnte aber auch damit zusammenhängen, dass ich nicht so häufig zum Spielen komme (nicht mal einen Charakter auf Level 80 habe) und deswegen den Content nie voll ausgereizt habe bis jetzt. Demnach habe ich auch nie Probleme, irgendetwas interessantes, neues zu erleben, wenn ich einlogge. ^_^

LG
Kontext

P.S.: Außerdem ist es (abgesehen von Warhammer) das einzige, mir bekannte MMO, dass es für Mac gibt. =)


----------



## Boccanegra (24. November 2009)

Nichts mehr, seit ich heute das gesehen habe.


----------



## HellsBells90 (24. November 2009)

ich zitiere mich an dieser stelle einfach mal selber:



HellsBells90 schrieb:


> ...aber trotzdem würde mir an einem sonntag, was meine hauptspielzeit ist, doch etwas nach einiger zeit fehlen, wenn ich mit wow aufhören würde.
> und da ich dann nix zu verlieren habe( außer die 13 euro monatl.) würde ich wieder anfangen und hätte es nicht geschafft mit wow aufzuhören
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Numekz (24. November 2009)

Eigtl. zur Zeit nur das zusammen Spielen mit paar Kollegen, so machen die Raids einfach am meisten Spass zusammen im Skype, bisschen scheisse bauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oder halt zusammen PvP, aber ja..  ohne sie würd ich auch nicht mehr spielen.


----------



## Morgolosch (24. November 2009)

Da muss ich auch sagen, weil es mir Spaß macht und weil ich dort viele wunderbare Menschen kennen gelernt habe die ich nicht missen möchte

So long


----------



## mk77 (24. November 2009)

weil mir das spiel einfach spaß macht und zum alltag etwas entspannung bietet.
Wegen Gilde oder sonst was würd ich nicht spielen, hab ja nix davon, es soll MIR spaß machen


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (24. November 2009)

ist ein guter zeitvertreib nach der arbeit.... aber am wochenende is wow ein no-go^^


----------



## michael92 (24. November 2009)

Was mich bei WoW hält ist das Gameplay^^
ich meine es gibt immer was zu tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und natürlich mein Twink den ich lieber Zocke als mein Main


----------



## Raaandy (24. November 2009)

ich liebe mmorpg´s, und wow ist da das beste. dazu sind noch rl freunde da die spielen.


----------



## Slebbeog (24. November 2009)

also nach einem dicken content patch 2-6 wochen spass und dann beim warten auf den nächsten pvp-twinks-farmen.
an sich hat man einfach das gefühl das die meisten anderen dinge im gegensatz zu wow langweilig sind--z.B. fernsehen ^^ also ab und zu mal nen guetn film okay aber der humbug der da normalerweise läuft da spiele ich lieber. ausserdem habe ich eine gilde mit 7 Rl-Freunden und da fällt einem schon immer wieder mal was lustiges ein. naja und halt die hoffnung das cataclysm gut wird ;/


----------



## LordofDemons (24. November 2009)

Meine GIlde,
Die Welt,
Mein interesse an der WC Story


----------



## dergrossegonzo (24. November 2009)

So langsam, nix mehr. 

Spielzeit diese Woche: 4 Stunden (von Mittwoch bis Dienstag)


Dragon Age und andere sind einfach fesselnder im Moment.

Und sie haben einen gewaltigen Vorteil: sie sind *offline* und ich hab meine Ruhe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EisblockError (24. November 2009)

nichts, ich spiel kein wow


----------



## Schamian (24. November 2009)

Mich hält so langsam auch nix mehr bei WOW,

jeden Tag nur daylies, nur Dayli Hero, die Raids abfarmen, hoffen dass ein Item droppt dass ich brauch, und mir dann wieder weggewürfelt wird. Kann mich im Moment mit Marken zudröhnen und komm Equiptechnisch nicht weiter, weil einfach Drop- und Würfelpech.

Spiel im Moment Dragon Age, COD2. Weil es einfach mehr Laune macht als jeden Tag, Ini x zum x-ten mal zu gehen.

Sry, aber im Moment hab ich echt kein Bock auf WOW, auf das elende rumgefarme, wenn ich nich so ne gute Gilde und Raidtruppe hätte wär ich schon lange raus.

cU, join RL 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## abe15 (24. November 2009)

Mir machts noch Spaß.
4mal die Woche raiden (ja, Progressraiden), dazwischen einige Bg's. Man muss es ja nicht rund um die Uhr zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mommel (24. November 2009)

Nichts mehr !!!

Forum meiner ExGilde und TS besuch ich noch aber mehr auch nicht, WOW wurde einfach zu low


----------



## feuerteufell (24. November 2009)

Meine GC die noch auslaufen muss.


----------



## Facehugger (24. November 2009)

Vorab muss ich mal ganz kurz was los werden an all diejenigen die NICHT oder NICHT MEHR WoW spielen.
Bitte erst topic lesen, dann braucht Ihr gar nicht erst eine Antwort zu verfassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mal ganz abgesehen davon das man den einen oder andern (oder auch noch so manchen) trotzdem wieder in WoW antreffen wird....

Topic:
WoW hat dieselben langfristigen Probleme wie JEDES Level-basierte MMO: Man benötigt regelmässig das Anheben der Maximalstufe sowie einen kräftigen Item- bzw Equipreset um die Leute bei der Stange zu halten.
Wem das erst jetzt aufgefallen ist - Gratulation 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



WoW bietet trotzdem gegenüber anderen MMO einen breit abgestützten und doch nicht ganz so schlechten support - entgegen vielen die einer anderen Meinung sind.
Bringt mir ein Onlinespiel das grossflächig mehr oder weniger frei von Cheats und Exploits ist, oder diese umgehend behoben werden. 
Das Bot Thema ist wiederrum etwas anderes, aber auch das findet man bei diversen anderen Spielen.

Wenn man eine gute Truppe beisammen hat, in Form einer Gilde oder sonst wie, kann das Spiel doch einiges an Spass und Unterhaltung bieten.

RL - den Spruch hört man immer und immer wieder ... Es ist aber komisch das trotz (erfolgreichem) Berufsleben, langjähriger Beziehung sowie normaler Sozialen Konakte und Freundschaften Leute trotzdem viel WoW spielen können und dabei nichts vernachlässigen (müssen). Es ist jedem Mensch frei überlassen wie und wo er seine Freizeit nutzt, schlussendlich muss auch er für Dinge gerade stehen wenn er sie vernachlässigt oder gar nicht erledigt (hat).

In WoW kann man viele Dinge tun, vor allem das wozu man grad Lust und vor allem wie lange man grad Lust und Zeit hat.

Es gibt leider viele Dinge in WoW die einem auch ziemlich an die Nerven gehen oder die Spielfreude nehmen können.
Aber geht und tut wohin und was Ihr wollt, das werdet Ihr überall vorfinden.

Viele bringen das ach so tolle 13 Euro Argument.
13 Euro im Monat, sorry aber da muss ich lachen.
Geht mit Eurer Partnerin mal für 13 Euro auswärts Essen oder ins Kino.
Da habt ihr 1-2 Stunden die Ihr für diese 13 Euro "erhaltet". Von daher ist dieses Argument an den Haaren herbei gezogen. Wenn man die gespielte Zeit pro Monat rechnet, egal ob es 2h pro Monat oder 30 Stunden sind, der Betrag ist gerechtfertigt und "günstig" gemessen an anderen Freizeitaktivitäten.

Wenn ich daran denke wieviel Geld ich früher für single Player games ausgegeben habe, da reichten 50 Euro pro Monat nicht aus...
Ganz nebenbei habe ich in den letzten 9 Jahren diverse Onlinespiele gespielt, mittlerweile sind es über 20 verschiedene MMO die ich "getestet" habe.

Fazit: Keines ist das beste, WoW ist ebenfalls nicht das beste - aber im Moment ganz sicher das kompletteste.

Trotzdem freue ich mich auf Star Wars und hoffe das SWToR neuen Wind bringen wird, insbesondere da halt im Weltraum eigentlich überhaupt keine Grenzen gesetzt sind um ein Spiel zu erweitern oder gestalten.

Des weiteren hoffe ich auf ein revival von den "nicht-level-basierten" Spielen. Ultima Online ist und bleibt vom Spielprinzip her das beste Onlinespiel das es je gab.
Aber ohne zu Meckern kann ich mich auch mit WoW weiterhin verweilen...


----------



## 3MinutenTerrine (24. November 2009)

Kontra :
- Raiden ist ohne Gilde möglich, jeder Depp  braucht nur die Hände aufzumachen und kriegt Items in den Rachen geschoben
- Die Wartezeiten im PvP hat Blizz derartig verbockt das sich das Thema leider auch erledigt hat
- Der Ingamesupport ist unter aller Kanone, in 10% aller Fälle bekommt man vllt. mal Hilfe

Was mich trotzdem hält:
- Blizz bringt immer wieder neue Dinge ins Spiel ein, lustige wie auch nützliche
- Die Events
- Freunde (von denen aber auch längst nicht mehr so viele spielen wie zu Classic/ BC)

"Leider" überwiegt das Kontra bald und dann heißt es auch für Good Bye!


----------



## Kitai (24. November 2009)

es is eine der simpelsten möglichkeiten neben schlafen die wartezeit bis man endlich wieder arbeiten darf totzuschlagen...
es is angenehm zu sehen wie sein charackter langsem aber stetig immer besser wird und man die ganzen niedlichen fähigkeiten maximiert...

es macht freude mit anderen ingame etwas zu unternehmen sei es eine instanz, ein ingame event oder sich einfach gepflegt zu unterhalten so is dieser dämliche feierabend auch nich so bescheiden lang ;P


----------



## Netdog (24. November 2009)

nur eine bestimmte Freundin... würde sie nicht spielen, wäre auch Schluss bei mir

Gruß

Netdog


----------



## Hazel_Malorne (24. November 2009)

WoW ist eine ganz eigene Sache für sich... bei mir müsste die Frage eher lauten "Was hat dich zu WoW zurück gebracht?".
Ich habe Mitte August mit WoW aufgehört, da es mir insgesamt zu dem Zeitpunkt zu langweilig geworden ist und irgendwie die Perspektive auf was Neues gefehlt hat. Ich bin eher Fun-Player und kann mit straff durchorganisierten Raids und Dungeons, wo es nur um die Profilierung des Raidleiters geht, nichts anfangen. Demnach ist die Luft für mich dünn geworden. Es kam zwar dann die Ankündigung von Cataclysm, allerdings wissen wir ja alle, dass Ankündigungen von Blizzard anfangs nur Schall und Rauch sind ^^. Also habe ich meinen Account auslaufen lassen und habe auf Aion gewartet. Aion habe ich dann von Anfang an gespielt und es hat mir zunächst auch sehr viel Spaß gemacht, allerdings hatte ich auch immer dieses kleine Bauchgefühl, dass mir irgendwas fehlt. Das gefühl hat sich immer mehr verstärkt und im Laufe der Zeit in Sehnsucht nach WoW umgewandelt. Letzte Woche war es dann soweit und ich hab es nicht mehr ausgehalten... seit Donnerstag spiele ich wieder WoW.

Ich hab mir lange dazu Gedanken gemacht, was an WoW so faszinierend und fesselnd ist, zumal Aion ja wirklich kein schlechtes Spiel ist. Insgesamt ist es das Belohnungssystem, die Erfolge, das unterschiedliche Questdesign, die Berufe, die Spielmechanik an sich und auch die Grafik bzw. das Design, die mich zu WoW zurück gebracht haben. Diese ganzen Punkte sind logisch in einander verknüpft und machen das Spiel recht kurzweilig. Sicherlich rein technisch gesehen ist WoW alt, aber das macht auch gerade den Charme aus. Man kann auch sagen, dass bei WoW einfach das komplette Paket stimmig ist und das ist auch sicherlich der Grund warum viele Leute bei WoW bleiben und nicht davon wegkommen.


----------



## Varuni (24. November 2009)

Ich habe mich bei WOW nach 45 Monaten spielzeit abgemeldet,da mir das warten
auf Catalist sonst zu langweilig wird.

Bis dahin spiele ich - seit fast einem Monat - Aion.
Ein schönes Spiel,vor allem die Graphik,bis zum Lvl 25.

Dann fängt das sogenatte PvP an.Es ist aber nur ein sinnloses Gemetzel,da
die lvl35-45 die lvl 21-25 reihenweise abschlachten und ein pvp oder
normales Spiel meist nicht mehr möglich ist.

Ich habe jetzt 5 chars lvl18-26 und weiss nicht ,ob ich mich bei den weiteren 
spielmöglichkeiten weiterhin sinnlos abschlachten lassen soll,um mal einen
lvl weiter zu kommen.

Ich hoffe Catalyst kommt möglichst bald.

p.s.
HDRO,Guild Wars,AOC,Rom habe ich auch allle bis lvl25-40 gespielt,aber bin
immer zu WOW zurück gekommen.


----------



## Hazel_Malorne (24. November 2009)

@ Varuni:

Genau das hat mir noch gefehlt ^^. Die Sinnlosigkeit der anderen MMO's... stupides Schlachten bis zur Besinnungslosigkeit. Hinzu kommt auch noch, dass WoW durch das kompromisslose Verhalten von Blizzard, welches ja oft kritisiert wird, die Balance sehr gut hält, zum Beispiel beim Thema "Bots". Wenn man Aion gespielt hat, weiß man was man bei WoW hat.


----------



## Sir Wagi (24. November 2009)

Is nice, wieviele hier posten, nur um zu posten xD ...

BTT: So low is WoW garnich, kommt mal auf LOLKessel Allyseite ... Das is WoW-Hardmode xD ... Und es halten mich dort viele RLs, eine tolle Gilde und meine Sammelleidenschaft, die ich in WoW exessiv ausleben kann ... Freu mich auf Cataclysm ... In dem Sinne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cembrotta (24. November 2009)

Aion so ein Schrotspiel,niemanden gefällt dieses Game aber viele spielen es weil die Leute eine Alternative zu WoW suchen und sich auf ein Spiel reinstürzen nur um seiner Umgebung zu beweisen ich bin weg von WoW,ich habs geschafft,ich bin der Beste.

Ich spiel seit 5 Jahren WoW,und in den 5 Jahren habe ich ein 2 Familienhaus gebaut,geheiratet,bin zum Abteilungsleiter in der Firma aufgestiegen,Vater von einem gesunden Kind geworden.
Ob ich süchtig bin?Mal ne Gegenfrage,Gehört zocken eigentlich nicht zum Reallife?(wer diese Frage verstanden hat dann bitte posten ansonsten versucht erst gar ned)

Wisst ihr was mich in Azeroth aufhält?

Die entspannung nach einem harten Arbeitstag.


----------



## Tünnemann72 (24. November 2009)

Cembrotta schrieb:


> Aion so ein Schrotspiel,niemanden gefällt dieses Game aber viele spielen es weil die Leute eine Alternative zu WoW suchen und sich auf ein Spiel reinstürzen nur um seiner Umgebung zu beweisen ich bin weg von WoW,ich habs geschafft,ich bin der Beste.
> 
> Ich spiel seit 5 Jahren WoW,und in den 5 Jahren habe ich ein 2 Familienhaus gebaut,geheiratet,bin zum Abteilungsleiter in der Firma aufgestiegen,Vater von einem gesunden Kind geworden.
> Ob ich süchtig bin?Mal ne Gegenfrage,Gehört zocken eigentlich nicht zum Reallife?(wer diese Frage verstanden hat dann bitte posten ansonsten versucht erst gar ned)
> ...



Hihi ,.. Ja Recht hast du  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nuxii (24. November 2009)

weils mir spaß macht,deswegen spiel ich ein spiel wege dem spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



paar freunde spielen auch,aber die sind nicht der huaptgrund(spielen auch auf anderen realms).hab auch ne zeit gespielt aber es macht keine spaß mehr dann spiel ich es auch nichtmehr,so wird es irgentwann auch in wow sein.da könnte noch mein ganzer freundekreis WoW spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg:nyx


----------



## Tünnemann72 (24. November 2009)

- Ich mag die knuddelige Grafik, die auch noch sehr hübsch sein kann
- Ich mag meine Gnomin
- Das Flair der WoW Welt ist auch angenehm
- Ich mag PvP - trotz allem Unbalancings auch die Bgs in WoW
- Abhängen in Dalaran, SW oder Ironforge ist auch mal entspannend - Angeln ebenso
- Gildenchat und der Umstand das man immer wieder mit anderen Leuten zusammenspielt
- Die Tatsache, dass ich noch nicht alle Klassen gespielt habe, die ich noch spielen möchte
- Blizzards Einfallsreichtum und die lustigen Einfälle, die immer wieder neu erscheinen


----------



## IkilledKenny (24. November 2009)

Also ich habe vor gut 4 Monaten aufgehört WoW zu spielen. Aber was mich immer noch daran hält hier im Buffed Forum rumzulungern und mir dennoch die aktuelen Infos von WoW anzuschauen ist einfach die Faszination für dieses Spiel. So viele Millionen Menschen verschreiben sich dieser Sache und treiben sich in der Welt von Azeroth rum. Das Spiel ist einfach in sich stimmig und selbst wenn man grad nur in OG rumsitzt macht es dennoch Spass. 
Ich hangel mich jetzt einbischen durch andere MMORPGs aber ich muss sagen von der Atmosphäre ist und bleibt WoW der hamma


----------



## Cembrotta (24. November 2009)

IkilledKenny schrieb:


> Also ich habe vor gut 4 Monaten aufgehört WoW zu spielen. Aber was mich immer noch daran hält hier im Buffed Forum rumzulungern und mir dennoch die aktuelen Infos von WoW anzuschauen ist einfach die Faszination für dieses Spiel. So viele Millionen Menschen verschreiben sich dieser Sache und treiben sich in der Welt von Azeroth rum. Das Spiel ist einfach in sich stimmig und selbst wenn man grad nur in OG rumsitzt macht es dennoch Spass.
> Ich hangel mich jetzt einbischen durch andere MMORPGs aber ich muss sagen von der Atmosphäre ist und bleibt WoW der hamma




Richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Karoluss (24. November 2009)

Ich mag einfach die Welt und das Flair und ich mag auch, dass Blizz immer wieder lustige Sachen einfallen, zudem bin ich in zwei netten Gilden, und kann dort aktiv das Raidgeschehen mitgestalten, was mir persönlich auch viel freude bereitet( auch wenn es manchmal stressig sein kann).

Zudem freue ich mich, dass es mit Cataclysm endlich Gnomenheiler geben wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gruß

Karoluss


----------



## Dabow (24. November 2009)

Mein Ingame-Charakter und mein Bruder / Bester Freund die ebenfalls spielen ! Wenn diese evt das Game wechseln würden, wäre ich mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit dabei  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Resch (24. November 2009)

Mich hält hauptsächlich meine Langeweile in WoW^^ Ich mein was soll ich sonst tun wenn ich nach der Arbei heimkomme? Fernsehn? ne nur zum einschlafen. Auf ne feste Beziehung hab ich zurzeit keine Lust, ergo noch mehr Zeit wo man nichts besseres weiß. Außerdem spielen viele meiner Freunde und wir sind dabei den ganzen Nachmittag-Abends im TS. Raidn und Char verbessern macht auch immer noch genug spaß. Aber hauptscählich würd ich schon sagen die Comm (Gilde etc.)


----------



## Kaffeekannenlooter (24. November 2009)

Grund: Freunde (die allesamt weiter als 2 Stunden Fahrt entfernt wohnen).

Zudem für mich ein unterhaltsamere Alternative als jeden Abend vorm Fernseher zu versumpfen und mir mit so tollen Konzepten wie Popstars, DSDS etc die Sehnerven (ganz zu schweigen vom Trommelfell) zu ruinieren. Talent kann man eben nicht (Achtung Anspielung) "casten"... höhö, Schenkelklopfer. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 "Witzischkeit kennt keine Grenzen.." *sing*

- Cembrotta: "Mal ne Gegenfrage,Gehört zocken eigentlich nicht zum Reallife?" - 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG


----------



## Littletall (24. November 2009)

Manchmal war ich kurz vorm Aufhören. Das lag vor allem an den Leuten, die angefangen haben, sich über mich lustig zu machen, wenn ich im August gesagt habe, ich war noch nie in *beliebige 5er Instanz* einsetzen. Hatte von Januar bis August einfach mal meine PS2 rausgekramt und dort draufgespielt. Es war also im Großen und Ganzen die Community, die mich immer wieder vertrieben hatte. Aber es gab immer wieder ein paar Leute, die wirklich nett waren und ich dem Spiel/meinem Server doch noch eine Chance gegeben hab.

Im Moment hält mich an WoW, dass ich mich endlich mal dazu aufgerafft habe, meinen eigenen Stammraid zu gründen und wir uns gerade an Ulduar wagen. Ich fand es noch nie so herrlich, an Bossen zu wipen. Das lässt altes Kara-Feeling wieder aufkommen.

Ansonsten bin ich sehr gespannt auf die Cataclysm-Änderungen. Sie haben mich sehr positiv überrascht und ich werde es auf jeden Fall antesten. Sollten auch die Raids wieder dasselbe oder sogar ein besseres Flair bringen, werde ich auf jeden Fall auch wieder 10er-Raids gehen, hoffentlich mit den selben Leuten wie im Moment.


----------



## Maldinie (24. November 2009)

1 Freunde & bekannte die wow zocken

2 weil es keine alternativen gibt selbst Aion ist am verkacken in der Performance


----------



## Celissa (24. November 2009)

> Was hällt euch bei WoW?



mein riesen BAUCH 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nein bin net vollgefressen nur hochschwanger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und ja da ich ja nüx weiter machen darf außer bissi haushalt und so zock ich fast den ganzen tag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und davor war ich gut im raid unterwegs und musste mein ein und den anderen twink bissi ausstatten.

ich liebe das twinken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 in mom so sehr *g* und man hat immer seine ruhe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 kein gemecker ,kein gemaule nüx

man streift einfach so durch´n wald und schaut sich um nach dem was man für die quest umbringen muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ach ja is das leben schön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



naja und wenn mein kleiner hosenkacker endlich da is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 werd ich auch kaum da sein 
aber des ich wow jetzt komplett absagen muss nööööööööööööööö

hab ja noch nen freund der sich abends um´s baby kümmert und ich geh zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Assari (24. November 2009)

Celissa deine Sig tut im auge weh =( 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja mich halten die Events und das Flair


----------



## Leetas (24. November 2009)

Einzig und allein meine Gilde, kann mich von den leuten nicht trennen^^ alle supernett und immer gut drauf, das ist alles.


----------



## ThEDiciple (24. November 2009)

Noch hab ich spaß am spiel, und das hält mich eben auch bei jenem. Ob das aber auch morgen noch so ist kann man nicht sagen. zZ bin ich ohne gilde, nachdem ich nach jetzt 5 Jahren meine alte verlassen hab (Gilde vor 4 Jahren mitgegründet, spielte mit einigen aber schon seid 5 jahren zusammen). Hat unterschiedliche gründe. Die suche nach einem neuen Zuhause hat keine eile, wenn auch schon getan aber nicht erfolgreich da die meisten zZ einfach kein bedarf an Tanks haben und ich kein bedarf an 24/7 playing. Ich denke auf die dauer wird auch jenes endscheident sein ob ich WoW weiterspieln werde, zumindestens über das erreichen von lvl 85 hinaus. Die zZ erhältlichen MMO's interessiern mich nicht. WAR ist zu sehr pvp, und dazu kaum noch was los. Aion ist mir zu Manga Asia Stylisch. Und Star Wars Old Rep. noch nicht draußen , und genau jenes hätte die Chance mich von WoW abzubringen, aber ich halte nicht viel von lobeshymen vor einem Release, das sowas in die hose gehn kann haben Conan oder WAR deutlich bewiesen. Das was bisher bekannt ist klingt alles klasse, und wenns dabei so bleibt und mein spaß in WoW schwindet werde ich evt dann mal überlegen zu wechseln.


----------



## Rhazz (24. November 2009)

nichts, total langweilig geworden


----------



## yxc.net (24. November 2009)

Rhazz schrieb:


> nichts, total langweilig geworden



Dann besucht man auch natürlich WoW Foren. Macht Sinn.

yxc


----------



## xxhajoxx (24. November 2009)

Mich hält an WoW meine Gilde, die Spielwelt und die vorfreude auf cata

Hatte  zu Aion Release ein Monat aufgehört wollte eigentlich dick in Aion durchstarten..., naja nach 2 Wochen wurd mir das zu Langweilig die Community war direkt mies und deswegen wieder WoW mit meinen Jungs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## F-S-N (24. November 2009)

Ich bin ein Jahr WOW clean 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Buffed hat mich nicht los bekommen und ich will endlich auch wider Wow spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jkalius (24. November 2009)

freuden die herausforderungen(ja es gibt noch die eine oder andere) bin frisch 80 nichmal full epic und ja die sucht


----------



## xX-ARROKH-Xx (24. November 2009)

Celissa schrieb:


> ich liebe das twinken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


/sign, ich hab auch Spass am twinken gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Keine Raids (Ich raide gerne, aber mir fehlt zurzeit die Zeit dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )oder andere Termine, so lange spielen wie man gerade Zeit hat und einfach entspannt sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Spiele 3 Twinks (Druide, Warri und Schamane), immer den, auf den ich Lust habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sèv! (24. November 2009)

Einfach alles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auch wenn ich nur am Wochenende zocke.
Die Herausforderungen;
Das Twinken;
Das manchmal ewige wipen bei einem Boss;
Die Community;
Die Gegend;
Die Vorfreude auf Patch 3.3;
Die Vorfreude auf Cataclysm (need !);
Gibt halt kein besseres Spiel ...
oder nennt mir eins was WoW toppen kann

MFG David aka Sév


----------



## Enyalios (24. November 2009)

yxc.net schrieb:


> Dann besucht man auch natürlich WoW Foren. Macht Sinn.
> 
> yxc



Naja, wenn man 5 Jahre Fußball im Verein gespielt hat und dann damit aufgehört hat weil man keinen Spaß mehr daran hat:

Darf man sich dann auch nicht mehr über Fußball in foren austauschen ?

Macht sinn...


----------



## cjdjmage (24. November 2009)

Mein Gnome Mage (Gnömpower)
Freunde und Gilde 
und man glaubt es kaum Der Spaß am raiden (jaaah den gibt es noch)
und die freudige Erwartung auf Icecrown und Cataclysm, wobei ich unter der Woche eigentlich nur noch FF XII zocke^^, Wochenende füll ich mir dann mit Raids.


----------



## Try5 (24. November 2009)

Was mich bei wow hält..zurzeit gar nichts..(RL) Freunde aufgehört..Gilde verlassen und bringt eigentlich auch gameplay technisch kaum noch spaß. Fang vielleicht mal auf nem neuen Server eine neue Klasse an (aber dafür müsste Blizzard endlich die Angeblich ACC gebunden sachen auch acc gebunden machen und nicht Server und/oder Fraktionsgebunden)


----------



## Gerti (24. November 2009)

1. Freundin, was will man sonst "zusammen" bei fast 300km Entfernung machen? Da kann man was unternehmen ohne gezwungen zu sein, mit dem anderen die ganze Zeit chatten zu müssen und es ist nicht schlimm, wenn man mal eine Stunde nur so ein bisschen redet.
2. Gilde Recht großer zusammen halt und man kennt sich auch aus dem RL
3. Was will man abends anderes machen? TV schaun? Bei dem Müll, da laber ich lieber was mit Leutem im ts. Was anderes zocken? ja dann kann ich auch wow zocken...


----------



## Audi_The_Best (24. November 2009)

Mich momentan auch gar nichts.Kein Kontakt mehr zu den alten RL-Freunden mit denen ich angefangen habe,zu wenig Zeit für meine alte Hardcore-Gilde,andere Hobbies wie Musik und Instrumente spielen,wo man am Ende eh mehr von hat und natürlich das sich nichts besonderes tut in WoW.Vielleicht schau ich mir mal Aion an,aber mich von meinem Account zu trennen....es fällt einem schon seehr schwer!


----------



## Sharkeno (24. November 2009)

Also, ich hatte viele kleinere Pausen (Schule, jetzt Laptop kaputt, und muss warten bis er wieder kommt) und während dieser Pausen bekomme ich immer Lust darauf, und dann bekomme ich  den Laptop/PC (bzw er ist wieder repariert^^) und zocke dann, ausserdem lernt man auch viele nette Leute in WoW kennen, mit denen man über mehr reden kann, als nur wie man den Boss pullt und auf was man im Kampf achten muss.



MfG, der nette Schurke von Nebenan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Malzbier09 (24. November 2009)

Mich hält auch nurnoch das es immernoch das beste MMORPG is seit TBC hat es starkt an Qualität verloren aber es ist noch das beste  und das wirds auch ne ganze weile bleiben .
Aion is Schrott in japanischer Grafik mit ganz doll viel Bling Bling und wer schon keinen Elfen spielen kann kann auch ganz sicher keinen Engel bei dem man beim zweiten Blick immernoch das Geschlecht hinterfragen muss spielen.
Naja Aion flame /off
Also entweder bist Cataclysm die Zeit  totschlagen oder ganz Aufhören :/


----------



## baumthekaito (24. November 2009)

Also mich halten die spaßigen raids, Mr. T und mein nachtelf orkenirokese an wow : 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pfropfen (24. November 2009)

Ui da gibts einiges^^

-Als erste wäre da eine riesige, faszinierende Spielwelt mit genialen Story und einem Super Hintergrund. (Ja ich bin Rollenspieler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 9
-Dann einfach dieses seltsame Fesseln, das einen packt wenn man schlecht drauf ist oder dem Alltagsstress entkommen will und einen nicht los lässt. (Nein, ich bin kein totaler WoW-Junky und komme auch ohne das Spiel klar. Aber manchmal ist das einfach ein tolles Gefühl sich in so einem Spiel zu verlieren)
-Eine tolle Gilde mit netten Leuten. Leute mit denen man einfach jeden Spaß und Unsinn machen kann und die sicht nicht bei jeden wipe aufregen "Oh nee. repkosten mimimi"



Na klar gibt es spieltechnisch einiges was früher besser war. Allerdings gibt es genauso etwas das heute eindeutig besser ist als früher. Und egal was man ändert, irgendjemand wird immer jammern das ihm etwas nicht gefällt.


----------



## Konuhov11 (24. November 2009)

Prättcha schrieb:


> Ich kenne bislang kein anderes Spiel, das Game-Technisch mit WoW mithalten kann.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 Twinkst gerne? bock mit mir neu anzufangen?


----------



## Sèv! (24. November 2009)

Konuhov11 schrieb:


> Twinkst gerne? bock mit mir neu anzufangen?



Ich würde gerne neuen Twink anfangen,
falls intresse melde dich per NN 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg david aka Sév


----------



## LeetoN2k (24. November 2009)

Freunde, Gilde

Wenn ich mit denen nicht sogut klar kommen würde, wär ich schon längst weg.
Langweilig, wenn man nichtsmehr zutun hat. Ulduar ist ausgelutscht und in PdK bei Twins im HC als Tank zu wipen ist nicht gerade spaßig.


----------



## Kimbini (24. November 2009)

Mich hält bei WoW unter anderem meine Gilde. Die Damen und Herren dort sind einfach spitze und das Spielen macht so gleich doppelt Spaß. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vintar (24. November 2009)

Nix, das Spiel hat sich selbst ins Aus geschossen als es den Endcontent als nicht mehr "erspielenswert" gepatcht hat. Von den üblichen Vergewaltigungen wie Chartrans, Petshop und jetzt mit Cata PvP Titel für Arena Punkte die damals nur über das Rangsystem zu erreichen waren ganz zu schweigen. Ist ja toll wenn jeder die Möglichkeit auf Endgame etc. haben soll aber Spackengaming Deluxe brauch ich mir nicht antun.


----------



## Fr3ak3r (24. November 2009)

ich bleib eigentlich nur noch bei wow wegen mangelnder alternativen, bisher hat mich kein spiel so in seinen bann gezogen wie wow damals...


----------



## BlizzLord (24. November 2009)

Spaß genug gesagt!


----------



## Jabaa (24. November 2009)

War die frage nicht eh an wow hällt?
oder ihrre ich mich und es hieß was euch nicht an wow hällt?^^

Das spiel muss auf alle angepasst werde. blizzard ist ne firma und brauchtumsatz.
Die müssen nunmal auf umsatz achten und gleichzeitig das spiel für alle durchspielbar zu machen...
Mich ärgert nur das man für pvp equip arbeiten muss und pve nicht *hust*^^

Naja was mich an wow hällt ist viel.

Freunde
Man lernt jeden tag neue leute kennen
Ständig neue spielinhalten
...
Momentan mache iche neben raids ganz viel rp
Und gehe mir mein d1+d2 farmen sowie t1^^.
Es macht mir spaß glaubt es^^


----------



## Mykeeper (24. November 2009)

Mich hielten eine ganze Weile die Leute, mit denen ich zusammengespielt hatte. Nachm halben Jahr Austausch in den USA hatten leider alle aufgehört... meine Gilde hatte sich aufgelöst, fast alle Leute mit denen ich zusammengespielt hatte waren also entweder nicht mehr da oder der Kontakt war nicht mehr so stark wie früher, die Lust auf weiteres Spielen war also verflogen.

Evtl. schau ich wieder bei Cataclysm wieder rein, hab jetzt HdRO für mich entdeckt, RP auf Belegaer macht verdammt viel Spaß und da meine Freundin dort auch herumtollt, verbringe ich noch mehr mit ihr. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bin etwas vom Thema abgefallen, ich bin der Meinung WoW kann nurnoch Spaß machen, wenn man halt die richtigen Leute bei sich hat, sonst machts nicht mehr viel Sinn. Naja vllt. wirds mit der 3. Expansion wieder was! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zerre (24. November 2009)

ich  zogge  eigendlich nur noch weil es nichts vergleichbares gibt  sicher  ich hab ne super gilde aber der content is atm einfach mal low ... die com kann man auch in die tonne treten  ( nicht persöhnlich  nehmen es sind die leute gemeint  die nach5 wipes die grp leaven )

aber was mich am meinsten  aufregt  ist wie gesagt der freeloot content !!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



letz flame ^^


----------



## Cyradix (24. November 2009)

Gibts zuviele sachen...

Vorallem aber Freunde - > Gilde 

aber am meisten wohl der spielspaß... da es eig kaum langweilig wird.

Trotzdem werde ich aber sobald release auch sofort mal ST-O und D3 antesten


----------



## Noldan (24. November 2009)

Für mich ist es einfach nur ein toller Ausgleich zum Alltagsstress.

Immer wieder toll, nach ner Spätschicht nach hause kommen aber unter die Dusche, fix was essen und dann bis 4 Uhr nachts lustig raiden xD


----------



## Aylaiun (24. November 2009)

Also mich halten hHauptsächlich die Leute in meiner Gilde.
Sind einige dabei mit denen über die Zeit einfach gute Freundschften entstanden sind, die ich nicht aufgeben möchte.
Ehrlich gesagt wär ich, wenn sich der Großteil von meiner Gilde bereiterklärt hätte mitzuziehen, mittlerweile schon bei Aion.
Vielleicht wirds in Zukunft auch STO, oder SW ToR, mal schaun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Colinger (24. November 2009)

Mich hählt das Rollenspiel in WoW Es ist immer was neues und natürlich will man seine Freundschaften in Rollenspiel pflegen dadurch bekommt man ja auch Ooc Freundschaften und dies auch Immer nunja.. Raiden geht natürlich auch aber RP macht mir mehr spaß jeder dem seinem hrm? ^^


----------



## H3LLSCR34M (24. November 2009)

Momentan zwar nicht in WoW aktiev aber sobald die gamecards eintreffen wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Also in meine 5 Jährigen WoW geschichte hab ich ein Paar pausen gemacht um andere Online games zu testen z.B. AoC. WAR online und jetzt gerade Aion. Grafiktechnisch und RvR technisch sind alle games besser als WoW. Aber leider wars das auch schon WoW haat einfach einen grossen funfaktor man hat im vergleich zu allen anderen MMOS viel mehr ausweichmöglichkeiten seine zeit zu vertreiben es hat viele lustige dinge die im spiel versteckt sind die einem immer wieder erheitern darin ist WoW unschlagbar da kann jeder sagen was er will aber in den anderen MMOS sind solche sachen einfach kaum oder garnicht vorhanden.

Nehmen wir mal Aion das ich im mom noch spiele... Das RvR system funktioniert schlechter als in WAR und um auf max lvl zu kommen tut man zu 80% nur grinden. das wars mehr geht in Aion nicht trotz der schönen spielewelt. WoW hat im vergleich zwar ne mistgrafik aber man kann sich ständig mit irgendwas beschäfftigen ohne in die Arena gehen zu müssen ohne Raiden zu gehen oder ohne im BG ab zu hängen es gibt 1000 kleinigkeiten die man neben dem noch machen kann und das macht spass. 

Dazu kommt noch das ich seid ja 3.5 Jahren in der Selben gilde binn und die Gilde zu 80% noch aus den ursprünglichen membern besteht. Wir waren nie ne hardcor raidgilde aber sind immer gut voran gekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Man trifft sich einmal oder sogar öffters im jahr oder sieht sich täglich im RL oder am WE. Das hällt mich noch an WoW und ich sehe es nicht mal als zeitverschwendung an. Das hab ich noch nie in einer gilde aus einem online gam erlebt wo der zusammenhalt so gross ist wie in der wo ich vor 3.5 jahren gelandet binn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Selbst Ex Mitglieder die entweder garnicht mehr WoW zocken oder zu anderen MMO gewechselt sind sind regelmässig an Gildentreffen dabei. Deswegen kann ich die Leute nur belächeln die behaupten durch WoW zerstört man sein sozieles umfeld oder verschwendet seine zeit. Solange man sein RL von WoW diszanzieren kann wird sowas nie der falls sein.

Joa denke dass hällt mich an WoW und obwohl ich mit vielem nicht einverstanden binn wie das spiel seinen lauf genommen hat macht es doch jeden tag 8oder fasst jeden tag )) spass aufs neue mit den leuten zusammen zu zocken die man solange kennt^^.

mfg H3ll


----------



## Exeone (25. November 2009)

hab diesen Monat mal wieder reingeschaut was aber auch bei diesen Monat bleiben wird. Gilde gibbet nicht mehr in meiner f liste ist auch keiner mehr online und geändert hats sich auch nichts. Ja sogar die selben bugs sind noch drinne. Ich werde erst mal wieder reinschauen wenn das neue adonn da ist


----------



## Sicktongue (25. November 2009)

Gilde?,Freunde?,gameplay? 

alles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


momentan fürn main nur etwas langweilig weil schon alles getan ist.
wurde der alte mage twink nun rausgekramt und muss sagen der macht schon extrem spaß jetzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deadwool (25. November 2009)

nichts. 

Ich zocke AION seit Release. Und selbst wenn ich damit aufhöre werde ich eher wieder bei Age of Conan einsteigen als bei World of Borecraft.
Nicht weil WoW schon immer schlecht gewesen wäre. Es verbinden mich mehrheitlich gute Erinnerungen damit. Aber ich habs nach 4 Jahren einfach sowas von gesehen.


----------



## Noldan (25. November 2009)

Deadwool schrieb:


> nichts.
> 
> Ich zocke AION seit Release. Und selbst wenn ich damit aufhöre werde ich eher wieder bei Age of Conan einsteigen als bei World of Borecraft.
> Nicht weil WoW schon immer schlecht gewesen wäre. Es verbinden mich mehrheitlich gute Erinnerungen damit. Aber ich habs nach 4 Jahren einfach sowas von gesehen.



Wäre das ne Klausur und Deutsch würde da jetzt drunter stehen "THEMA VERFEHLT"

Der TE wollte wissen was uns bei WoW hält und nicht was uns zu anderen Spielen hinzieht^^


----------



## Servon (25. November 2009)

Sie! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stonewhip (25. November 2009)

Nichts. - Ausser vielleicht dieses Forum, in dem ich mir die Zeit bis GuildWars 2 vertreibe (man soll ja mindestens einmal am Tag seinen Kopf schütteln).

Und wenn hier mal kein Troll unterwegs ist (was in den letzten (knapp) 4 Jahren gefühlte 0 (null) Mal vorgekommen ist), vertreibt man sich eben die Zeit mit Blizzards Versuchen,
WoW krampfhaft wieder auf den grünen Zweig zu bringen, ohne auch nur einen Tick auf die Community zu hören. - Stattdessen wird nach dem "AddOn-Integrations-Schema", rund um das WotLK-Addon, vorgegangen:

"*Alle Neuerungen im Client sind Blizzards Idee gewesen.* Niemand hat ihnen etwas zu sagen. _Community - STFU!_ - *Oh, ihr zahlt immernoch?* _Hier, bitte. 2 Krümel des Kuchens..._ (damit wieder Ruhe is'.)"

Aber hey; bei einer so "glaubwürdigen" und "stimmigen" Welt, wird wohl keiner das Gegenteil behaupten, oder? *pruuuuust*

"Was wären die 'Großen' dieser Welt nur ohne ihre verblendeten Fanboys (und -girls)?" *denk*

MfG


----------



## Noldan (25. November 2009)

In China ist gerade ein Sack Reis umgefallen.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Andoral1990 (25. November 2009)

die leute die ich in 5 jahren wow kennen gelernt habe...

außerdem der content. ich zocke seid release hab aber das erste mal nen char mit lvl cap und kann aktiv mit raiden, außerdem bin ich in ner guten gilde und erlebe den jeweiligen endcontent aus erster hand.


----------



## Testare (25. November 2009)

So Banal es klingt: Ganz einfach weil mir das Spiel in allen Facetten Spaß bereitet, auch nach 5 Jahren noch


----------



## Kamaji (25. November 2009)

Gegenfrage: Was hält mich von WoW ab?
Die Accountsperre und die Faulheit von Blizzard.


----------

